# Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm now mostly a mechanical watch wearer, having worn digital watches in my childhood, but the recent purchase of a new Casio impressed on me that they are very much under-appreciated affordables. The watch in question:

*The Casio AE1200WHD*









At first sight, this watch has given me delight. It has a squarish shape, similar to the calculator watches from years back. I love the tiny LCD world map and the analog hands circle. Right above the circle is a mute indicator that comes in handy, at times. The main time display is large enough for easy reading, and I appreciate that it has an irregular geometric shape, versus being simply rectangular. It's not a new release, as it appears to have come out sometime in 2012, but the look of it is timeless.

Also part of its throw-back appeal, this watch may also bring to mind the coveted James Bond watch from _Octopussy_, the Seiko G757.








Photo from the Watches in Movies site:
Octopussy (1983)

Blasphemous as it sounds, I feel that I actually like the Casio's look better; that tiny world time map really sets it apart.

Instead of the unpronounceable model name, I'm going to call this one, the *"Casio Royale."*

*Case and Bracelet*
The bracelet is serviceable stainless steel on the light-weight side, which I feel is appropriate for the watch. The links took me some time to adjust to size, using a board pin and a watchmaker's hammer. Other versions come with fabric or resin straps.

But never mind the bracelet. Unlike many Casios, this watch has standard-size lugs, meaning that instead of having to tolerate Casio's usually sub-par, aesthetically deficient straps, you can install your own. The width of the lug is 18mm; the bracelet it came with measures about 24mm across at the end-links and tapers back down to 18mm.

With this welcomed freedom, I tried a few different 18mm straps on it:

















Not bad, right?

What's disappointing, however, is the case for the watch, which, unlike the strap, is not stainless steel, but some kind of softer resin in metallic silver. If Casio were to have given it an actual stainless steel case, not just the bracelet, and priced it accordingly, I'd have been glad to have paid higher.

With this resin case, in the process of changing straps, I've noticed that it is pretty scratchable, so one has to take good care during strap switches. The good thing is that loss of the metallic silver can be easily remedied with a Krylon metallic paint pen.









From my look-around, this watch appears to also come in other colors:
Black
Black with gold screen/green map
Black with olive grey accents
Olive grey with black accents





















(Stock photos from the internet)

I, personally, much prefer the silver metallic one.

*Crystal*
Unclear. Some sites list it as resin glass. Amazon says it is standard Casio mineral.

*Water Resistance*
It's rated up to 100m, so this is one that I can maybe swim with and expect it to survive.

*Functions*
Not only is it a nice watch to glance at, the functions are also tremendously useful for me. It has the standard features, like the stopwatch, timer and alarms (5 alarms, no snooze), and anyone with friends, family or business abroad will appreciate the world time function. I have mine in 24-hour mode, as I can easily tell day/night around the world that way.

There's a screen for World Time that lets you move across different time zones. A vertical stripe shifts across the map to show you where you are. You can also set 3 additional cities you can scroll through on the home time-keeping screen. As you do this , the LCD analog hands display your home time.

Supposedly the batteries are set to last 10 years, if I don't destroy it first.

The light button causes the screen to be illuminated a cool old-school amber. Love it.









*Aesthetic Mod*
In an earlier discussion here about the watch, I cam across someone mentioning being able to remove the "World TIme" and "Illuminator" lettering from the case. I thought it'd improve the look of the watch and proceeded to do so, as well, applying Naphtha with a brush and then polishing the lettering off with a toothpick, and, eventually, adding some toothpaste. If you decide to do it, be careful, and proceed at your own risk (and in a ventilated area).

Here goes:









That's better:








Referenced thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-digital-affordable-casio-ae1200-750905.html

*In Sum*
Currently, this watch can be had for about $25 or less. I think it's very much so worth it, whether you want to use it as a beater or as something to mix up your watch rotation. This one comes highly recommended from me, especially with its throw-back look. It's a joy to wear.

Alright, time to go on a secret mission. Long live the Queen.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*

Yep, this one is such a cool/retro/geek/spy watch - this is the first watch I ever bought specifically with the intention of wearing the metal bracelet; although at those prices, I'm tempted to add one of the resin-strapped versions to my collection as well - and you really can't go wrong with a Casio - I don't think I've ever had one die on me.....

Welcome to the club! ;-)

=Patti


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*

That's a very cool watch... easy to read, 10 yr battery with that cool analog hands + world-time-map!!! I've been tempted many times to buy it :-!
Maybe it will be my next beater ;-)


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*



Zilladon said:


> "...I'm tempted to add one of the resin-strapped versions to my collection as well..."
> =Patti


Thanks. Maybe you can just switch it on to a spare rubber strap, for the time being. That's the beauty of this one, versus other Casios that demand non-standard straps. I have another Casio that I had to modify/file down the lugs to fit in straps that I actually prefer to more tastefully wear in public.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*

That is so frickin' cool! Want! 

Great work on the mod! That definitely looks better.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*

Splendid review,right out of the top drawer.Many thanks for sharing this strangely alluring Casio.Great mod also.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*

Now you've made me want one all the more! It looks even better post-op! Great review, too!

Randy


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Great review! My only niggle with this watch is that the date is hard to read read sometimes with the small thin font that was used. Also, the crystal is plastic not glass.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Got the one with the gold lcd for a week now, great watch for the price!


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



Slim724 said:


> Also, the crystal is plastic not glass.


Really? The info on the AMZN page for it listed it as mineral. The Casio site itself doesn't appear to specify:
AE1200WHD-1A - Casual, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

I would actually much prefer some kind of acrylic resin crystal, so that I can buff out scratches easily.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Ive been wanting one of these for a while now. I just havent pulled the trigger


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



goody2141 said:


> Ive been wanting one of these for a while now. I just havent pulled the trigger


At $25 or less, you should just pull it. This watch has brought me as much joy as many of my other watches costing multiples more.

Join the Casio Royale club!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> Really? The info on the AMZN page for it listed it as mineral. The Casio site itself doesn't appear to specify:
> AE1200WHD-1A - Casual, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> I would actually much prefer some kind of acrylic resin crystal, so that I can buff out scratches easily.


Most definitely plastic, I have quite a few scuffs on mine but as you stated they can easily be buffed out


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



spacetimefabric said:


> At $25 or less, you should just pull it. This watch has brought me as much joy as many of my other watches costing multiples more.
> 
> Join the Casio Royale club!


I ordered one after reading this thread!..The 1B model with the green map, $23 shipped. I guess I'm in the club as well...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Very cool. I ordered the same one on bracelet earlier this year but it never arrived in the mail. I got a refund from the eBay seller and haven't gotten around to ordering it again yet


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Great review! I have been on an old school digital kick lately after grabbing a $10 Ollie "geek" from Precision time. Now due to your review, I have this in my amazon cart. I like the proportions and overall look of this watch.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Just for fun, here's an unofficial "owners' club" badge.


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Great watch, and easily one of my favorites. I'm wearing mine today (sorry no pics). I also have the steel band version, and considered picking up the resin one as well. I agree with everything in the first post: I love the retro geekiness, and the James Bond cachet is a fantastic added bonus. I want to try out that mod as well!

The only thing which would improve the watch IMO are a steel case and a better backlight. I'll be adding that image to my sig shortly!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Your aesthetic mod got me thinking, I wonder how hard it would be to remove "5 ALARMS", "CASIO", "WR100M", and "10 YEAR BATTERY" as well:


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Ha, a sterile Casio. That's a novel concept.

I'm intrigued, but also don't want to potentially lose the water resistance, as I'm guessing it may necessitate removing the crystal. 

And I kind of like wearing a conspicuous Casio. Especially to fancy, James Bond-appropriate locales.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Digging that! Well done dude


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that Casio, reminds me of the elusive AE-20W


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Just ordered one! Looking forward to it. Cool thread.


----------



## Derka (May 6, 2011)

fenderjapan said:


> Just ordered one! Looking forward to it. Cool thread.


I was thinking of ordering one also! Even though I told myself no more watches for the rest of 2013. This one is cheap and cool enough to get!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Derka said:


> I was thinking of ordering one also! Even though I told myself no more watches for the rest of 2013. This one is cheap and cool enough to get!


Considering I'm saving for a grail (and likely will be for years) I was reluctant at first too. But I figure $22 I can recoup by not eating as expensive lunch for a couple weeks


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

I had to order some dog stuff off amazon anyway, why not add in a watch......free shipping then....


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks good! Takes a bit of getting used to, but certainly adds to the whole "special-issued by a secret agency" vibe.


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty cool digital. _Tres_ _007_.

Someone needs to mod it with a knockout gas sprayer, retractable garrote, laser and integrated panty-dropper like Archer's Omicron Spymaster.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

fenderjapan, it goes very well with your tattoo!


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

spacetimefabric said:


> Also part of its throw-back appeal, this watch may also bring to mind the coveted James Bond watch from _Octopussy_, the Seiko G757......... Instead of the unpronounceable model name, I'm going to call this one, the *"Casio Royale."*


Great watch! But more significantly, what a well-written, well-photographed, interesting, and spot-on review. I'm inspired! Kudos to the OP -- and viva Affordables!

Cheers! :-!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Y'know, I just thought the unofficial title for this watch should be "OctoCasio", not "Casio Royale"!


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> Y'know, I just thought the unofficial title for this watch should be "OctoCasio", not "Casio Royale"!


That is true. I love "OctoCasio." I just had to do the "Casino"/"Casio" word play. And also: the Royale kinda is a joke on the fact that it's not an Omega.

The MDV-106 would probably come the closes to being a "Casio Royale" in terms of looks. But it's not as cool a watch, I feel.


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

theinterchange said:


> Y'know, I just thought the unofficial title for this watch should be "OctoCasio", not "Casio Royale"!


"From Japan with Love"?
"Dr. No-Hands"?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on it. Amazon has it for $22+ and I had a $10 credit. So mine is on its way for just over $12


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Just got mine! So cooooolllllllll









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

A lot of the people I work with travel quite a bit, and today I was asked "what time is it in Germany??" I was able to tell with a few presses of a button on my Casio Royale.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

fenderjapan said:


> A lot of the people I work with travel quite a bit, and today I was asked "what time is it in Germany??" I was able to tell with a few presses of a button on my Casio Royale.


....and the free world was once again saved.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

What I noticed about this watch is guys like it, girls hate it!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

cuica said:


> What I noticed about this watch is guys like it, girls hate it!


I was single as hell before I got the watch, I figure the rest of me is causing more problems than the watch


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Would the bracelet fit my 8.5" wrist?


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I like this thread


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

fenderjapan said:


> I was single as hell before I got the watch, I figure the rest of me is causing more problems than the watch


Can't help you with that ;-)
Was just saying because my lady friend thinks it's ugly and then I started asking some people about it and came to that conclusion...


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I have 7.5" wrists and had to take two links off the bracelet. Not sure, really, but you can always put it on a different 18mm strap that's longer.



jalak said:


> Would the bracelet fit my 8.5" wrist?


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



spacetimefabric said:


> I have 7.5" wrists and had to take two links off the bracelet. Not sure, really, but you can always put it on a different 18mm strap that's longer.


Agreed, and I have a feeling any oyster-style bracelet would look good


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Just ordered one of Amazon for $21 (including shipping). Great thread!

cheers,
bleys


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Mine arrived. I will be trying out the sterilization of the case soon.


----------



## mikpop93 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Really liking this watch. The Seiko was probably more desired back then that's why they used that crap watch. Like you said, I would have much preferred the Casio in a Bond flick. Too bad styles have changed. Would love to see Daniel Craig with that Casio in the next film.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*










Thanks to this thread, here's mine...

I can only stand the words "5 alarms" and "10 year battery" for two days... erased it iwith a sharpie. Need a proper removal after this...


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

Can anyone post a couple pics on how to remove the links on this bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

kaffakid said:


> Can anyone post a couple pics on how to remove the links on this bracelet?


kaffakid, try watching this video. It's for a different watch, but it shows the same kind of metal Casio bracelet:
How To re-size the Metal Band on a Casio Wave Ceptor - YouTube

Personally, I have also used a jeweler's hammer and an office push pin to tap out the connectors between the links. The hammer is also good for tapping the parts back into place. Anything you do, just be careful and try not to use too much force.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Much better now


----------



## Jrwenn (Aug 18, 2013)

jalak said:


> Much better now


May I ask how you did that?


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Jrwenn said:


> May I ask how you did that?


Look in the original post. It's done carefully using a paint remover, such as naphtha.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I think he means the 2 bars that I removed...

Easy actually...

1. Open caseback
2. Pop out the module
3. Lift (yes, lift. It is not stuck there with a glue or anything) up the frame... and have it your way to cut those bars. (I used pen knife)


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

jalak said:


> I think he means the 2 bars that I removed...


Oh wow, I did not notice that. A very nice mod, indeed. Looks cleaner.


----------



## Jrwenn (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually I meant the removal of the "5 alarms" and "10 year battery" as I thought that was under the glass. But if it is as easy to remove as the other text that is great. 

Also thank you for explaining the bar removal. I thought something looked different, but couldn't put my finger on it. Looks great without the bars.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Next up I will try to shave the lugs to accept 20mm zulu. Somehow 18mm looks so skinny on the watch this size.

Oh I love plastic! (This is my first time wearing digital since 1988)

Thanks to this thread...


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

spacetimefabric said:


> Oh wow, I did not notice that. A very nice mod, indeed. Looks cleaner.


Indeed... The bars casts too much shadow, especially on the date display.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

This thread inspired me to dig the watch out of my "Watches I have bought but haven't worn yet" pile. I think I'm going to have to scratch the mod itch.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

My version. I only removed the 10 YEAR BATTERY which I found most offensive because it would no longer be true if the battery is replaced.


----------



## pegase747 (Feb 11, 2006)

jalak said:


> Next up I will try to shave the lugs to accept 20mm zulu. Somehow 18mm looks so skinny on the watch this size.
> 
> Oh I love plastic! (This is my first time wearing digital since 1988)
> 
> Thanks to this thread...


please show us the results, as an Ex-Rolex GMT1/2, X33 etc owner, I think this is actually much more usefull for travelling etc, and if stolen, broken ? then so what ??

Pierre


----------



## dsnye (May 9, 2009)

Really didn't like the folded metal bracelet. This will have to do until I find a more "dressy" strap I like.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

spacetimefabric said:


> kaffakid, try watching this video. It's for a different watch, but it shows the same kind of metal Casio bracelet:


Thanks so much friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

New agent reporting for duty


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread inspired me to pick one up. Incidentally, it is my first watch purchase of 2014!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

According to the stuff I saw on Amazon, it says the band width is 21mm. What size band are you guys putting on it? I am not a not metal band fan and this one is super cheap feeling.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about some different shoes for mine for a while too. Something stealthy like black nylon. A previous poster said 18mm fits, and I believe that. My 20mm NATO's won't fit between the lugs (too big.) If you look at the bracelet design, it is in fact wider than the lugs, it just tapers down at the mounting point.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I put on an 18mm Bond style NATO but the gap between the spring bar and the case is small and the fit is TIGHT. Be prepared to wrestle and cajole and cuss. Wasn't a thick NATO either.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I highly recommend taking off the springbars when putting on or taking off NATO straps. Otherwise, the gap is too narrow for a smooth pull through.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

I threw it on an 18mm Bond NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> I highly recommend taking off the springbars when putting on or taking off NATO straps. Otherwise, the gap is too narrow for a smooth pull through.


Well yes, if you want to do it the easy way. 

Funny, I never even thought about taking the spring bars off. Doh. I tend to go "cave man" pretty quick. Ten seconds without success and I start hacking, slashing, hammering and firing up small flamethrower type devices.

Your way is better.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Forget each and every one of you. Someone called me an enabler the other day. You guys are the enablers. Keep putting up cool pictures of this watch. I actually went out to buy it today. 

/pointsfinger All your fault. 

Sadly they only had black with the rubber strap. I did try it on, and it wears really nice. I want the silver though. My quest continues.

/muttersunderbreath 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Buy it online


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail today! Can't wait to do a review.


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

Got mine yesterday and modded it today!

I have to say that modding it made me feel like a kid again. I can't remember the last time I sat at my desk and took something apart/modified it, lol.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

Average-Joe said:


> Got mine yesterday and modded it today!
> 
> I have to say that modding it made me feel like a kid again. I can't remember the last time I sat at my desk and took something apart/modified it, lol.


Looks great. What did you use to get the "Illuminator" and "World Time" lettering off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

goatscapeable said:


> Looks great. What did you use to get the "Illuminator" and "World Time" lettering off?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I pulled the cotton off and used the end of a q-tip with Goo Gone. And a lot of rubbing


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

About five minutes with Goo Gone. I like it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I nearly bought the Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100 when I was a kid, but at the last minute I was seduced by the Sports 100 D138-5040, which I always kinda regretted. Thanks for the heads up, might pick up this Casio for nostalgia.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

I had it in my hands and was walking to the check out at Target (pronounced Tar-_Zhay_ here in Canada) then heard my wife's voice in my head. It was $34.95 and oh, so tempting, but not worth the emotional strife...

Joe


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

You can get it cheaper online. Amazon it usually runs from 22-25 shipped. I'm not sure if you being in Canada makes it a little more though.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

goody2141 said:


> You can get it cheaper online. Amazon it usually runs from 22-25 shipped. I'm not sure if you being in Canada makes it a little more though.


It does. Please stop enabling....;-)


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ronnypudding said:


> It does. Please stop enabling....;-)


Pay cash (no electronic trail). It looks retro, your wife will just assume its an old one you dug up out of a dresser drawer...LOL


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Pay cash (no electronic trail). It looks retro, your wife will just assume its an old one you dug up out of a dresser drawer...LOL


Ah, but there's the rub. In order to get the cash, I have to make a withdrawl. That will show up on the monthly electronic bank statement, which is then reviewed by my chief internal auditor and VP of finance. I can't win!


----------



## Canterbury (Nov 13, 2013)

ronnypudding said:


> Ah, but there's the rub. In order to get the cash, I have to make a withdrawl. That will show up on the monthly electronic bank statement, which is then reviewed by my chief internal auditor and VP of finance. I can't win!


Make a purchase at a store that allows you to get cash back as part of the same sale....sneaky sneaky


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Canterbury said:


> Make a purchase at a store that allows you to get cash back as part of the same sale....sneaky sneaky


Ya see, this is what I love about this forum - people who are willing to share tactics for hiding unnecessary purchases from significant others. I have so much to learn...


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Mr Larsen (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi...
I got my "Casio-Royale" today must say overall I'm impressed, only downside so fare i think is the bracelet makes i bit too much noise.. but then again what can you expect from a watch at this price. So am happy, maybe its my new beater 








Just made my first mod on any watch ever by removing the letters on the case, think it look much better and classic


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnypudding said:


> Ah, but there's the rub. In order to get the cash, I have to make a withdrawl. That will show up on the monthly electronic bank statement, which is then reviewed by my chief internal auditor and VP of finance. I can't win!


My exact same situation.



Canterbury said:


> Make a purchase at a store that allows you to get cash back as part of the same sale....sneaky sneaky


My solution too. Take some cash out Here and there.

If you go into my office drawer, sometimes you will find its littered with random bills. $1's, $5's, $20's, etc. Its my off the books watch slush fund. I save up for a while. Little here, little there. This helps fund the flea market/Craigslist/Thrift Store purchases and keep the internet purchases at a wife-approved level.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I broke down and bought one. I went with black. I needed a good beater that I could sweat/swim/workout in. Seemed like the logical choice. Doesn't hurt that I found a Walmart gift card in my trunk with a little money on it. This only cost me $1.19 (+ the gift card).









Now to remove some silver lettering on the front.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Onion (Feb 25, 2012)

First I started with a A158 and now I got to this one. I can't decide whether to get the SS bracelet (plastic case is putting me off a bit) or just go with the all black, all resin one... Silver looks more cool though


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So I got in a 18mm "Bond" NATO from cheapestNATOstraps. There is no way it is fitting on the watch...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> So I got in a 18mm "Bond" NATO from cheapestNATOstraps. There is no way it is fitting on the watch...


I've found that there is a way to out a NATO on watches like these, but its different than what we're use to. I recommend removing the spring bars, lining up the NATO where you want it, and then putting the spring bars back in. Its a tight fit. I've used a small screwdriver head to push the pins into their proper place. The watch will stay snug and secure once its in.

Good luck.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I've found that there is a way to out a NATO on watches like these, but its different than what we're use to. I recommend removing the spring bars, lining up the NATO where you want it, and then putting the spring bars back in. Its a tight fit. I've used a small screwdriver head to push the pins into their proper place. The watch will stay snug and secure once its in.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Yeah... I tried that and I won't recommend it to anyone. The spring bar just popped and I had a mini heart attack since I don't have any spares!!!! Luckily I managed to find it but I won't be doing that again...Resin strap all the way bro!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Number29 said:


> Yeah... I tried that and I won't recommend it to anyone. The spring bar just popped and I had a mini heart attack since I don't have any spares!!!! Luckily I managed to find it but I won't be doing that again...Resin strap all the way bro!


Wow! Super-tight fit on these. You could always shave the case a little to make room.

I didn't think I would like the resin strap and was going to go the NATO route too, but I've found it to be unreasonably comfortable.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Wow! Super-tight fit on these. You could always shave the case a little to make room.
> 
> I didn't think I would like the resin strap and was going to go the NATO route too, but I've found it to be unreasonably comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Same for me. I'm not new to Casio straps so I kind of knew what I was getting into: They know their stuff. These straps always looks so plastic-y and uncomfortable but they always surprise me... I actually forgot I was wearing a watch once since it's so light and low-profile.

I just wish they had some sort of higher quality AE1200 version.. Real SS case, better lighting, a mineral crystal and a nice bracelet. I'd wear the .... of it, proudly! But as is I prefer the black resin version... Excellent watch for what it is.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I've found that there is a way to out a NATO on watches like these, but its different than what we're use to. I recommend removing the spring bars, lining up the NATO where you want it, and then putting the spring bars back in. Its a tight fit. I've used a small screwdriver head to push the pins into their proper place. The watch will stay snug and secure once its in.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I tried that but the NATO strap was slightly curled and blocking the holes for the spring bar. So I guess I will be trying to find something else...

I wish I had of got the resin strap one instead of the bracelet. The bracelet is just too cheap and nasty for me to want to wear it without changing straps.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> I tried that but the NATO strap was slightly curled and blocking the holes for the spring bar. So I guess I will be trying to find something else...
> 
> I wish I had of got the resin strap one instead of the bracelet. The bracelet is just too cheap and nasty for me to want to wear it without changing straps.


Was it an 18mm or 20mm NATO?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Was it an 18mm or 20mm NATO?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


18mm


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> 18mm


That should have fit. That stinks.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canterbury (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm really on the fence about getting one of these. The local Walmart has all of the color options in stock. I'm not sure whether I would like a rubber strap or not so I lean towards the silver model. I'm afraid that wear and tear might show more on the silver one though.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Canterbury said:


> I'm really on the fence about getting one of these. The local Walmart has all of the color options in stock. I'm not sure whether I would like a rubber strap or not so I lean towards the silver model. I'm afraid that wear and tear might show more on the silver one though.


The bracelet on the silver one is fairly horrible so if I was doing it again I would get a black one.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had problems, 93. Are you sure you had an 18mm strap? Mine fit perfectly after removing and fitting back in the springbars. Some Timex "Nato" type straps are actually closer to 19mm.

The bracelet on the silver one doesn't have the best weight, but it's a $25 watch, so I don't mind. I actually find it nice and light and fairly resistant to scratches, albeit noisy at times.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems, 93. Are you sure you had an 18mm strap? Mine fit perfectly after removing and fitting back in the springbars. Some Timex "Nato" type straps are actually closer to 19mm.
> 
> The bracelet on the silver one doesn't have the best weight, but it's a $25 watch, so I don't mind. I actually find it nice and light and fairly resistant to scratches, albeit noisy at times.


Yeah I moved the picture that I had posted but it measured 18.3mm. I should say I am not a bracelet fan to start one as well.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

New AE-1300 in february!



























I think that here you will appreciate them


----------



## LibriumW (Mar 31, 2013)

Had to get this as well, such a fun little gem.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

The AE-1300 looks interesting in a colorful, G-Shock-like sporty way, but I am not sure if it's one I'd wear as much as my AE-1200.

I hope this isn't a replacement, and Casio will still keep the more classic-looking AE-1200 available.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Well for $22 I couldn't pass it up and ordered one...I'm intrigued.


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

There was a thread earlier in the week about a watch or two to wear when traveling to areas that may not be safe enough to wear a nice Omega. Lots of recommendations on watches to wear but I think this one along with a Casio diver (like the MD102 Super Illuminator) would be a perfect pair. I believe between the two you would have an appropriate time piece for day or evening wear, a chrono for working out, an alarm for waking up, and a count down timer to get back from breaks on time  Heck the cost of this watch is less than buying two drinks in Tokyo and you get a 10 year battery. It basically sells itself, wait I'm postint this in WUS where you don't have to do much to be an enabler  Have a great day or night depending on where you are in the world. Enjoying this and other threads over lunch here in +9.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

For $22 its a nice fun retro looking watch that doubles as a nice novelty piece:


----------



## bernarsenal (Feb 18, 2014)

CHawk68462 said:


>


Where did you get this beautiful strap from? 18mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200WHD*



Zilladon said:


> Yep, this one is such a cool/retro/geek/spy watch - this is the first watch I ever bought specifically with the intention of wearing the metal bracelet; although at those prices, I'm tempted to add one of the resin-strapped versions to my collection as well - and you really can't go wrong with a Casio - I don't think I've ever had one die on me.....
> 
> Welcome to the club! ;-)
> 
> ...


Mine died after 10 years .I have to send it to the service center.


----------



## AStraat (Nov 30, 2012)

Removing the lettering really changes it into a real classic. I never thought I would get so much enjoyment out of a digital watch after getting into this obsession. Here's mine:









Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally wearing mine










I got a cheap rubber strap from Otto Frei (RBK-24). Admittedly it isn't the nicest strap but it works for now and it is better then the stock bracelet IHMO.


----------



## N&S (Jan 13, 2012)

Bought mine a few months ago, I like it but pretty much only use it in the shower.


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn you F71!!! Had to order one today.... cant wait


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New strap. Just couldn't do the rubber.

















Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

This is 008, reporting for duty!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

$21 impulse purchase from amazon, here two days later. Kind of loving it.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Realised I haven't put a pic of mine on yet. I brought the green dial version after reading this thread and tend to keep it on a bond nato.








I think it's a pretty good watch/strap combo

"They call me Mez... They do that because it's my name!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to be buying one of these bad boys, for sure. The natos you folks are using are 18mm? Possible to squeeze a 20mm on there without it looking/feeling unseemly?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

paulandpaul said:


> I am going to be buying one of these bad boys, for sure. The natos you folks are using are 18mm? Possible to squeeze a 20mm on there without it looking/feeling unseemly?


Yeah it's 18mm.

I think you'd struggle with a 20, the 18 is a pretty tight squeeze. You have to put the strap on then fit the spring bars behind it it's that tight.

"They call me Mez... They do that because it's my name!"

Sent using two tin cans and a ball of string


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> I am going to be buying one of these bad boys, for sure. The natos you folks are using are 18mm? Possible to squeeze a 20mm on there without it looking/feeling unseemly?


I had an 18mm NATO which measured out to 18.3mm and there was no way it was fitting so I seriously doubt a 20mm would fit.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

OK, then. Looking forward to getting my grubby hands on one of these.


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

N&S said:


> Bought mine a few months ago, I like it but pretty much only use it in the shower.


talk about having a watch for every ocassion 



93EXCivic said:


> Finally wearing mine
> 
> I got a cheap rubber strap from Otto Frei (RBK-24). Admittedly it isn't the nicest strap but it works for now and it is better then the stock bracelet IHMO.


that strap combo looks great with the silver case.

I just got one today. I want to try the sterilization mod like some of you have done already. I used to think watches like these look geeky and was afraid to wear them. But now that Im older, who cares? Im embracing my inner geek... maybe only on the weekends.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

paulandpaul said:


> I am going to be buying one of these bad boys, for sure. The natos you folks are using are 18mm? Possible to squeeze a 20mm on there without it looking/feeling unseemly?


Just shave it down some and the NATO is good to go


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

This was waiting for me when I got home last night. I'm really enjoying it. The bracelet isn't great, but I actually don't mind how it looks or feels. Funny enough, this is the only watch I currently have on a bracelet. :-d

I only have one 18mm nato and it's leather. I simply think this watch is too large for an 18mm strap. Until someone comes up with a strap solution that makes sense, it's staying on the bracelet. Like others in this thread have said, I probably should have bought the black or green versions. Those straps seem more appropriate.

As for shaving the lugs... I'll let someone else experiment with that. The way my mods have been going lately, I'll end up with the entire watch in pieces.


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a few minutes this morning to remove some of the words off the face. Decided to keep Casio on there, gotta represent one of my favorite brands.


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Just for "shots and goggles" I mocked this screen cap of Daniel Craig from the movie, Casino Royale.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

That's fantastic. Beats the Omega hands down.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

This thread is CRAZY!!!

i hate the watch... yet i want one.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought because of this thread and I have to say the functionality is incredible for the price, yet it so easy to use.

If you don't have one, you are not a real watch collector.b-)


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

After some hacking away with a pair of scissors, the AE1200 is now suited with a 20mm fabric band. Looks nicer than the bracelet and much better than an 18mm anything (to me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

I love the design of this watch but the yellow back light didn't look right so i changed it to a more appropriate "radar screen green" ;-)








For anybody thinking of doing this mod the LED that need to be changed are size 0805 (as seen i the picture above) but I had no problem soldering 1206 LEDs on the pads.

Now break out the soldering iron and a par of tweezers and start modding


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr Skoog, now that's taking things up a level!

Blooper, that is awesome! Casio Royale is one of my all-time favs!!

Iyonk, took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

A bit of "handy" work with a razor blade and an inexpensive 22mm leather band...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

double post.


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone knows where I can buy black resin strap for my ae1200? Prefer original, I googled it and can't seem to find any.

edit: If there is some other Casios "black resin"strap similar to ae1200 that fits would be ok too.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

plazzi said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy black resin strap for my ae1200? Prefer original, I googled it and can't seem to find any.
> 
> edit: If there is some other Casios "black resin"strap similar to ae1200 that fits would be ok too.


Otto Frei carries some Casio rubber straps. They are cheap but the one I put on mine is fairly comfortable.

Bands to fit Casio & Others


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks AWESOME... where'd you get the band?


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

Mr_Skoog said:


> View attachment 1424380
> 
> I love the design of this watch but the yellow back light didn't look right so i changed it to a more appropriate "radar screen green" ;-)
> 
> ...


WHOAH! This cat changed his own illumination! WHO DOES THAT?!!? LOL!
Awesome...


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

I'm all in! Just ordered mine!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

plazzi said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy black resin strap for my ae1200? Prefer original, I googled it and can't seem to find any.
> 
> edit: If there is some other Casios "black resin"strap similar to ae1200 that fits would be ok too.


I've been looking to get rubber/silicone/resin on my "ss" version of the AE 1200, I really want this:







I've had a pretty good look but I cant find in 18mm anywhere. - Anyone?
I have however found these which are 18mm at the lug and flange out a bit which I think would suit the watch. (but double check some of those Casio strap connections are a bit unique)
Mens 18mm Diver PVC Watch Band | Fits Casio & Timex | MS3134
* Rally-Style Rubber Watch Band | Black Resin | 18mm | Speidel 000769
Timex 18mm GENUINE strap watch band BLACK RUBBER Q7B727 MEN&apos;S 2 PINS | eBay
There are quite a few others, but I'm looking at the cheaper end of things (spend no more on the strap than you did on the watch seems like a good rule to live by)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

My tribute  on a Pebble steel... 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa. How did you recreate the Casio face on the Pebble Steel?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

spacetimefabric said:


> Whoa. How did you recreate the Casio face on the Pebble Steel?


It's a watchface available in the Pebble store, it's not mine, I take no credit for creating it.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Gentlemen, can I join the club?...

Enviado desde mi ZTE-BLADE usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TNT13 said:


> This thread inspired me to dig the watch out of my "Watches I have bought but haven't worn yet" pile. I think I'm going to have to scratch the mod itch.


This is a great thread....same deal.. .searched my "Watches I have bought but haven't worn yet" drawer.

Modded it to my liking with Goo-gone on a Q-tip and good to go. Thanks to all who contributed ideas in this thread.










Now to get a black one....


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually lurk over in the gshock forum but I stumbled on this thread while looking for an affordable in between bigger purchases. It's a beautiful watch, awesome thread! Saw some of the mods here and decided to completely sterilize the face, but I did like the Casio on there


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

onomato said:


> I usually lurk over in the gshock forum but I stumbled on this thread while looking for an affordable in between bigger purchases. It's a beautiful watch, awesome thread! Saw some of the mods here and decided to completely sterilize the face, but I did like the Casio on there


That looks great! I wish Casio would release a cleaner version (definitely no "WORLD TIME" and probably no "5 ALARMS", but I could see keeping the button labels) with a real stainless steel case.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

onomato said:


> I usually lurk over in the gshock forum but I stumbled on this thread while looking for an affordable in between bigger purchases. It's a beautiful watch, awesome thread! Saw some of the mods here and decided to completely sterilize the face, but I did like the Casio on there


Great work! How did you remove the text?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

its mentioned earlier in the thread but pretty much goo gone and a qtip with most of the cotton taken off the end. you want the qtip hard enough that you can scrub but take your time or else you'll start seeing a shine. had to open it up twice because i could still see some of the text and ended up scrubbing the blank areas to even out the matte-ness


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

That de-text mod just screams to me debadged cars.. We all know what they are but its got no signs or logos... Interesting look


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Newly arrived from Amazon cheap, AE-1200WH.

Before Goo-Gone mod:









After Goo-Gone mod. Much cleaner looking. Not gonna take this one apart like I did the silver one on the previous page of this thread. It's good this way.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

This just in: the strap from a G-Shock DW-9052 fits. I imagine the straps from other G's as well. Doesn't look half bad.

When on the wrist, there is some play on the springbar(the strap is a bit too narrow at that point,) but I find it acceptable.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a feeling that this line of watches will become a lot more popular than I initially thought when I bought it as a replacement for my old digital Casio kiddies watch.

Anyone got a link for the G shock straps? Tried a NATO strap but the gap between the springbar and the case is kind of narrow


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

That G-Shock strap looks fantastic. Fits it very nicely and gives it a nice tough, sporty look with that shape.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

onomato said:


> its mentioned earlier in the thread but pretty much goo gone and a qtip with most of the cotton taken off the end. you want the qtip hard enough that you can scrub but take your time or else you'll start seeing a shine. had to open it up twice because i could still see some of the text and ended up scrubbing the blank areas to even out the matte-ness


What worked for me was applying goo gone with a q tip and then rubbing off the lettering on the case gently with a wooden coffee stirrer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## draistlin (Apr 28, 2012)

Just jumped on the AE-1200 bandwagon as well, have to admit, the watch looks pretty cool, very retro; but paid $42AUD, can;t believe I have to pay double the price that everyone else is paying for it. Oh well, the things we do for watches.


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone thought about changing the colours? No idea how but could be cool to have a metallic navy one


----------



## mbrass101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Saw this thread and had to get involved

Here's mine with g-shock strap










Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I ordered one of the silver ones a looong time ago and it never made it to my office (I swear the mailman stole it). The other day I ordered another one for about $20. Looking forward to getting it :-!

This time I should be getting one of these...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

skaarlaw said:


> Anyone thought about changing the colours? No idea how but could be cool to have a metallic navy one


I would how well powder coating would work on a watch....


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

Last minute decision to wear it to an interview. My standard dress strap ran out of battery. I think it looks pretty solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep, solid. It is one of the rare digital watches that work magnificently with a suit jacket. I've worn it to many suit and tie events this year already.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Wacked it on this 'timex / casio' from the watch prince:
















I'm not convinced though. I'm thinking a 5 ring Zulu could work. Anyone tried?


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

wromg said:


> I'm not convinced though. I'm thinking a 5 ring Zulu could work. Anyone tried


The clearance on the springbars is too little to fit much of a strap on it. Tried a 20mm nylon NATO I had lying around and it was a VERY tight squeeze that couldn't realistically be used


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

skaarlaw said:


> The clearance on the springbars is too little to fit much of a strap on it. Tried a 20mm nylon NATO I had lying around and it was a VERY tight squeeze that couldn't realistically be used


A lot of people say watchuseek costs them money. But you just saved me 15 bucks and a weeks worth of waiting. Thanks Skaarlaw.


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

wromg said:


> A lot of people say watchuseek costs them money. But you just saved me 15 bucks and a weeks worth of waiting. Thanks Skaarlaw.


No worries  watchuseek costs me money since as soon as I saw the Seiko sunburst monster it was bought the next day hahaha

It can fit, and could possibly be worn, but it is a very tight fit and as soon as I put the spring bars back in it required quite a bit of force to move it up or down the strap, if you have spare spring bars or don't mind risking them go ahead but to me it felt like a bit too much stress on such a tiny piece of metal


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

wromg said:


> I'm not convinced though. I'm thinking a 5 ring Zulu could work. Anyone tried?


I tried an 18mm NATO and there was no fitting it. But the NATO I used measured 18.3mm and that meant that the NATO was slightly curled and I couldn't get the springs bar in for anything. If you found an 18mm NATO that was exactly 18mm or maybe slightly under (or maybe even a 17mm) it might fit.


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Is that strap soft and comfortable? I know Otto Frei sells some that fit nicely but they have a minimum order requirement...



wromg said:


> Wacked it on this 'timex / casio' from the watch prince:
> View attachment 1500481
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I've fit a few of my NATOs on this watch by removing and then re-installing the spring bars over the strap, vs the traditional slide in/out method. I think the main thing is to try it with a NATO you already own, as it's really about the thickness of the material and how that will make it hard or not to install, which is hard to find out for new online NATO orders.

I can hardly remember where I got any of my NATOs, but those of you who can, perhaps give some pointers to the folks here about which NATOs from which places most easily fit?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

the cheap ones off ebay, that come from china, are generally on the thinner side. Usually under $5 shipped. Once you get in to the slightly higher priced ones, the bands get quite a bit thicker it seems.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After the enabling of this thread, just bought myself this retro looking (yet brand new) Casio Royale AE-1200 today. 
Very satisfied with it's looks & it's world time function. Especially the digital world map is so cool. 
I also find it's red illumination very retro. 
That radar is apparently it's analog dial, very cool indeed. Even the second hand is there, in that radar dial. So nice.


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine's in the mail. Awful. I don't need another beater. This site sucks.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

spacetimefabric said:


> I've fit a few of my NATOs on this watch by removing and then re-installing the spring bars over the strap, vs the traditional slide in/out method. I think the main thing is to try it with a NATO you already own, as it's really about the thickness of the material and how that will make it hard or not to install, which is hard to find out for new online NATO orders.


True dat.

Managed to get the NATO on, installing under the bars, the old slide in slide out method won't work:

































I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all, long time lurker, first time poster. Stumbled onto this thread and couldn't resist ordering the Casio "royale". Luckily I had a $25 gift card lying around so I didn't burn any more money out of my pockets. Looking forward to receiving it this Friday! I'll try to post some pics when it comes on some 18mm NATOs I have lying around.


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Not bad for the price paid


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

I would totally pay more for this watch if it were stainless steel


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

A few people have voiced the same desire that the body be made of solid stainless steel. I'd gladly pay more for that watch. I hope Casio R&D and design people are reading this forum and thread!


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Newly arrived this afternoon. I put in on a cheap navy blue NATO strap I had. Just had to pop out the spring bars, position the strap, and lock them back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a few minutes to kill so I looked at this thread and three posts in, I was at Amazon ordering a 1200. I have had so many inexpensive Casio's over the years that this one brings back fond memories. Great review and some fun customizationns of this Casio classic.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine in countdown mode.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Casio really make some fantastic watches, its an under rated brand, so reliable, great value for money, you cant go wrong with a casio.

This watch while being perfect for adults would be perfect for a young boy who wants his first watch, he could really have some fun with this watch and feel like he was wearing a great piece of tech, and for 20 bucks its a perfect price to pay, great watch.

I would have loved this as a kid.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

$21.95...what a deal! And in honor of this arriving today, I even watched _*From Russia with Love*_.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Tried staying away. But it's only 22 bucks with prime shipping. They're giving it away. Put it on a navy NATO from cheapestnatostraps. Also went a little over zealous with methanol and trying to rub off the letters. Either way, I'm just happy the writing is gone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I have 2 on the way how is the resin crystal holding up?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Peterolajuwon said:


> Tried staying away. But it's only 22 bucks with prime shipping. They're giving it away. Put it on a navy NATO from cheapestnatostraps. Also went a little over zealous with methanol and trying to rub off the letters. Either way, I'm just happy the writing is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the nato looks a bit weedy. What's wrong with the bracelet? At least its stainless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sorry, but the nato looks a bit weedy. What's wrong with the bracelet? At least its stainless.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The bracelet is crap in my opinion. It feels so incredibly cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

And, nato looks incredibly expensive?


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the AE1000 but the analog watch face looks more readable on this one. I may be tempted.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the quality/sturdiness of the canvas strap that comes with some versions of this watch.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't mind the steel bracelet, but the good thing about putting it on a NATO is that you can customize it more to your liking with colors and designs that you want. The watch is very versatile, I feel, and goes well with a wide range of styles and colors. 

I had mine on an orange NATO for a while, and it was poppin and getting comments from people my Omegas couldn't!


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

spacetimefabric said:


> blah blah orange nato


Pics!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Just recieved mine, all I can say is 'what a great fun watch'. Perfect size, great functionality, 100m water resistance and a green map of the world. What more could you want for 30 bucks. Excellent.










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

PacParts should have replacement resin bands in soon Casio AE1200WH-1AV Parts and Accessories
and the cloth band Casio AE1200WHB-1BV Parts and Accessories
For complaints of the "cheapness" of the bracelet: I have heard that cleaning the bracelet in hot soapy water, drying it, then soaking it in Baby Oil over night helps with the noise and feel. I have a Data Bank DB-360 on a cheap casio bracelet, and I love it. This one, being even cheaper, is infinitely adjustable ;-) The bracelet is here and should fit the AE-1200/1300 Casio DB360-1A Parts and Accessories
Here's my "hydro-Modd" DB-360 and casio's idea of a stainless case for all of you that think we would be better off with a stainless case.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Casio Royale agent reporting in. 

Cheers


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't reviewed the whole thread, but anyone try leather?



I'm on a bit of a "put everything on leather" kick lately.





It's a cheap notched leather for a Technomarine. They can be found on ebay.



Unfortunately, it's not a great fit. For some reason I thought 17mm was the size I needed. Either I measured wrong or the strap size is off (the leather is stamped "22"). It's a bit narrow and there's a gap which could be a catastrophic problem.



I may have another idea brewing.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

KMCMax said:


> Unfortunately, it's not a great fit. For some reason I thought 17mm was the size I needed. Either I measured wrong or the strap size is off (the leather is stamped "22"). It's a bit narrow and there's a gap which could be a catastrophic problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have another idea brewing.


Thanks for sharing. For future reference, the lug width on the AE1200 is 18mm.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine's for sale in F29. Just bought it last week and worn not even one full day.


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

I stumbled upon a black version at my local mega-store after reading this thread. It was the only one left, and I think it was the best $19 I have ever spent. This is such a cool watch!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Did a half-baked job of removing the lettering, but I gotta be honest.....while I like the look, I would destroy this toy if I actually wore it outside the house. I'm rough on watches and usually wear G-Shocks.

So it sits in its plastic holder next to the sink so I know what time it is when I brush my teeth.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

And this one resides on my night stand. The acrylic crystals are scratch-magnets.










Did a better job on removing the outside lettering on this one, though I didn't take it apart to attack the inside stuff under the crystal as I did on the silver one.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

AE-1200 Hydro.


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> AE-1200 Hydro.


I now see tattoos as watch accessories, making me actually want some...


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Is anyone here in the fabrication industry where they might know someone that know someone that has the tooling to cast a stainless steel case for our beloved AE 1200? Perhaps make it a group by project for our little corner of the internet? Not sure if it's even do-able (or even affordable). Or should I shut up because it's already been done? In which case, how/where can I get one?


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Guy came in to my restaurant today, bowling around with one of these. We share a watch hurrah! Shame I don't share watches with the gold day date that came in though


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Is anyone here in the fabrication industry where they might know someone that know someone that has the tooling to cast a stainless steel case for our beloved AE 1200? Perhaps make it a group by project for our little corner of the internet? Not sure if it's even do-able (or even affordable). Or should I shut up because it's already been done? In which case, how/where can I get one?


Disassemble, create mould, stamp sheet steel in to the shape with a press/big fat weight? Obviously one for those who've disassembled theirs before as I don't personally want to wreck mine with my lack of tooling or knowledge


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Any tips on sizing the bracelet. I bought mine a couple weeks ago and its still unworn I can't seem to find the trick to get that tiny pin to unlock.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Darn it, guys, thanks to a great deal on F29, I have one of these coming my way.

Yet another watch. Yet another Casio.

Can't wait.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Is anyone here in the fabrication industry where they might know someone that know someone that has the tooling to cast a stainless steel case for our beloved AE 1200? Perhaps make it a group by project for our little corner of the internet? Not sure if it's even do-able (or even affordable). Or should I shut up because it's already been done? In which case, how/where can I get one?


I can see this is going to turn into another one of those "the mods cost 3x as much as the watch" threads isn't it.(not a question) I'm in if anyone can do it. I'll try it with (Heavy Duty) aluminum foil, but I am NOT optimistic. Will update if successful.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got the olive green version of this watch and trying to decide between a black stainless steel bracelet or black steel mesh, any thoughts?


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Looks great what oil did you use?

Cheers



aafanatic said:


> AE-1200 Hydro.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

LTR said:


> Any tips on sizing the bracelet. I bought mine a couple weeks ago and its still unworn I can't seem to find the trick to get that tiny pin to unlock.


I used a push pin and a small jeweler's hammer to tap out the bracelet pins. Anyone else have other easier methods?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

randb said:


> Looks great what oil did you use?
> 
> Cheers


There is a lot of info on this forum about Hydro Modding. Almost everyone uses some form a silicone oil, usually fairly thin. This one is 350 cst or aprox 35 wt.


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey; to anyone who has removed the stock bracelet or strap; how large are the lug holes in the plastic case?

I'm thinking of putting in 18mm shoulderless spring bars to give the comfort of "near-fixed lugs". Small lug holes in other digitals of all stripes (especially one's with a plastic case) have made my desire unobtainable. I'm hoping Casio uses substantial, or at least not dainty spring bars. 

Marathon just put out a 36mm dive watch that uses 18mm lugs. This has become an interesting item to me. Just the added security when paired with a NATO strap. 

The push pins on the F-91W (quite strong based on my experiences) have given me plenty of encouragemnt to pick up an 18mm Maratac strap for my '91W. Just hoping I could do the same to another AE-1200 I plan on getting (my first, a very sentimental piece, I picked up at the large PX the day of graduating Basic Training --- I faithfully wore my DW-5600 the whole time. Still have it. Saw the AE-1200 before shipping out and knew immediatly that I wanted one. Few guys even wore one while at Lost in the Woods with me.). Sorry for the added ramble, I do love the model I have, the most basic, AE-1200WH-1A. Extremely comfortable and I LOVE its retro --- overtly retro appearance. The only downside being one may inadvertently press the 'Search' button and unknowlingly change timezones. Hence, in basic time keeping mode all of the T-1,2,3,4 time zones are set to the same region. Believe me, it sucks thinking you've slept in till noon when its not even light out when you wake up.

This Casio, which I paid roughly $19.99 for has given me all the pleasures that my ten-times-as-expensive, chunky Seiko Automatic Diver's (a few, I might add) has given me. 

It's classic shape and multiple dials, not to mention monochromatic color just scream at the top of it's lungs that the 80's are back on this dude's wrist.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

aafanatic said:


> There is a lot of info on this forum about Hydro Modding. Almost everyone uses some form a silicone oil, usually fairly thin. This one is 350 cst or aprox 35 wt.


I have some 1000 cst inbound I'll see how that goes. Cheers.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just finished Hydro Modding two more of these 1200's:










This one's in a 1300 case


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool! When you get a moment, would you mind posting a non-filtered pic? I'm not really sites what hydro modding does and it's tough to get a sense of it from your pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcook21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well thanks to all of you enablers, I am wearing a new AE1200. Definitely right about it being cheap entertainment. I don't think I've worn a digital watch since I was in public school. And now I have all sorts of alarms set, different world times, and all sorts of cool things! The bracelet is definitely in need of replacing, but from reading this thread, there aren't many options other than modding one yourself (I don't really want to go skinny with an 18mm nato). All in all, great buy even though it cost me slightly more up here in Canada.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I hydro modded mine too. It is definitely crisper and the black around the module inside the case is now jet black as opposed to a dark charcoal colour.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

bcook21 said:


> Well thanks to all of you enablers, I am wearing a new AE1200. Definitely right about it being cheap entertainment. I don't think I've worn a digital watch since I was in public school. And now I have all sorts of alarms set, different world times, and all sorts of cool things! The bracelet is definitely in need of replacing, but from reading this thread, there aren't many options other than modding one yourself (I don't really want to go skinny with an 18mm nato). All in all, great buy even though it cost me slightly more up here in Canada.


Don't know about bracelets, but I've got my 'stainless steel' version on an 18mm g-shock resin strap (I think it's for the older dw5600 models) and it looks pretty good because the end of the strap flares out a fair bit wider than the 18mm lug width. I'll post pix when I'm home.

Also saw this authentic ae1200 strap on eBay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351114426498


----------



## fishman01717 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great thread, I was finally motivated to do my mod. Here's how it looks. I did a total black out on the face and case. I think it looks cool.


__
https://flic.kr/p/14645870093


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Here it is on a g-shock resin band:
























It's a 3rd party cheap one and the finish between the lugs isn't great (this is hidden on the g-shock) so I might spring for the proper casio one. I like the way the fake screws on the strap meet up with the fake rivets on the watch head.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@ randb:
awesome modd, glad you finally went for it! Looks amaz-balls!

I actually have grown to like the bracelet. I have two of them now and I find them easy to size and very comfortable. The center links and end links on the submariner and the sea dweller used to be hollow and rattley.

Here's my new 1200 before I hydro modded it this evening


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've had mine since release and have thoroughly abused it.

The first time I had to polish the crystal to remove some deep scratches I decided to remove the all of the lettering while I was at it.










Well it was time to polish some scratches out of the crystal again this morning so this time I decided to remove the lower ladder piece attached to the internal bezel insert because it always seemed to cast a shadow on a portion of the date making it harder to read.










I think I like the end result and the watch still looks pretty good for the amount of abuse it's taken


----------



## Kazgti (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi all
I bought one of these today, then found this thread about modding. For those that don't have the Goo stuff (me included) I used coconut oil with baking powder and cotton bud and it took just a few mins to remove letters from the bezel. 
I had 20mm NATO strap, cut small triangles where watch pins would be then used a lighter to seal the edges to prevent fraying (just pass flame very quickly). Not perfect but it works and strap doesn't look too thin. Prefer look of the g shock strap so it'll probably end up with one of those. Next job is to remove bar by date and 10yr battery lettering (if I figure out how).
Talking of which, I'd post pic if I knew how . 
Posted by a woman who thinks these look pretty awesome.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

You gotta post pics. It's like a rule here. I think.


----------



## Kazgti (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha I am trying I'm using my phone, maybe I should just use PC instead


----------



## Kazgti (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Kazgti (Aug 1, 2014)

Getting the hang of pic posting now .


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

I've gotten the "illuminator" and "world timer" scripts off of mine, now for the other extraneous scripts... Using the stem of a cuetip with some of my lady's nail polish remover worked really well for me, and I didn't remove any of the silver paint either. Pics to be posted later when I finish the removal.


----------



## Kazgti (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure whether I rubbed at it too much or not enough. Bit reluctant now to do any more to it. Look forward to seeing your results


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Dusting her off for the weekend. Still lovin' this watch


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to remove the links on this bracelet? I bought this fun little guy thinking it'll accentuate my nerdiness. Apparently, there is no nerdiness to accentuate. Just boosted my incompetence.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Never mind. Figured it out.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm in the club. Within minutes of bringing it home today, it needed to be on a NATO.









No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die.


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

i had no idea there's such a thread for this casio royale!
i've been using it for nearly 2 years now, bought it in oct 2012.

here's mine, photo was taken on the next day after the purchase:


----------



## tonyz723 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just finished doing the sterilization mod on mine. For anybody wondering how to do it here are the steps I took:

1. Put some Goo-Gone on a small piece of paper-towel and rub it onto the lettering

2. I used the back of a one sided toothpick, so the flat end, but if you've only got toothpicks with pointy ends on both sides, you could just cut it cleanly in half, and use the flat end in the center

3. Just rub the lettering with the toothpick, and it should start coming off. If it doesn't, just apply a little bit more Goo-Gone, and try again.

That's it! it took me around 5 minutes to do tops, and the watch looks great.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

tonyz723 said:


> Just finished doing the sterilization mod on mine. For anybody wondering how to do it here are the steps I took:
> 
> 1. Put some Goo-Gone on a small piece of paper-towel and rub it onto the lettering
> 
> ...


Photos... Or else it didn't happen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Niyi99kf said:


> I've got the olive green version of this watch and trying to decide between a black stainless steel bracelet or black steel mesh, any thoughts?


You may be be able to get a black ss mesh bracelet on Banggood.com I have a 22 mm ss mesh bracelet from them cost is 7.99 USD.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

They need to make this watch wit ha stainless steel case.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

White Tuna said:


> They need to make this watch wit ha stainless steel case.


ditto... with mineral crystal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking through this old thread and realized you did this mod in about 6 minutes. |>:-d



yankeexpress said:


> Newly arrived from Amazon cheap, AE-1200WH.
> 
> Before Goo-Gone mod:
> 
> ...


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

White Tuna said:


> They need to make this watch wit ha stainless steel case.





MACHENE.Tech said:


> ditto... with mineral crystal


I think there is a genuine market for a better quality version of this watch at around the $100 price, better materials and heavier gauge since the stock bracelet does feel a touch lacklustre even compared to my budget Seiko 5s


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw this earlier today whilst hunting G-Shocks. Anyone seen it before? Looked like an interesting color combo


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

The one in the center appears to be the AE1300


----------



## skaarlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> The one in the center appears to be the AE1300


I noticed that after I posted it when looking online for a model number, still has the same style to my eyes so thought it would be interesting. Still have no idea on G-Shocks though


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This one came today in the mail. I like the size. But then again I am 5600 series square fan. BTW, nice alarm volume on these 1200/1300 models.
AE-1200WHB-3B


----------



## delaguer (Oct 14, 2008)

great review and I very like the term "Casio Royale" hehehe... 

I like the way Casio has so many designs and colors and most of them at affordable prices! 
Because of this review and so many Casio Royale pictures you guys uploaded, I might look for this watch in Casio shop around town. 

I have not bought any watch ever since I overcame my addiction back in 2009.. and I think I've fallen in love with watch once again...


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow great thread loved all the mods.


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got one on the stainless.....love it. But a tad bummed that I took off the "World Time" text and seem to have worn through a bit of the paint on the case --probably b/c I rubbed bit to hard w/a sharper object.... There is some scaring on there, which isn't overly noticeable but would like to remedy that.....is that possible?


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 3 F-91W. The oldest is 24 years old already and runs with its second battery. I was sure I will never buy another digital watch, till I saw this thread. I blame you:









I bough the black unpainted version. I wanted to see it in real in the shop (plastic, cheap, etc) and to convince myself not to buy it. But I couldn't - and as a result I am now in the club.
Does someone have experience how scratch resistant is the glass?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 3 F-91W. The oldest is 24 years old already and runs with its second battery. I was sure I will never buy another digital watch, till I saw this thread. I blame you:








I bough the black unpainted version. I wanted to see it in real in the shop (plastic, cheap, etc) and to convince myself not to buy it. But I couldn't - and as a result I am now in the club.
Does someone have experience how scratch resistant is the glass?

The interior glass scratches easily. I unfortunately sneezed whilst modding my first Casio Royale. I bought the green one and much prefer it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I only have 2 complains regarding the green with canvas AE1200.

1. I wish that the lugs were exposed (the plastic between cutaway).
2. My band creaks and drives me crazy (which is not hard.)


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I somehow stumbled onto this thread while looking for info about James Bond watches and I fell in love with the "Casio Royale."

I picked one of these beauties up for $20 on ebay and it came in a couple days later from LA. I used Goo Gone and a couple of Q Tips with most of the cotton taken off to remove the words on the inside and outside of the case.

I took off "WORLD TIME" and "ILLUMINATOR" from the top and bottom of the case. I also removed the "5 ALARMS" and "10 YEAR BATTERY LIFE" from the inside.

The mod is SUPER EASY and took a total of 15 minutes. I recommend also using a Q Tip WITHOUT Goo Gone around all areas of the inside of the watch, if your taking off any text from the inside. That way, you can nick up the surface a little to match the very slight discoloration of the areas you used the Goo Gone on.

Here's side-by-side comparison pic of the watch and mods. Enjoy!

SIDE-BY-SIDE


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Does someone noticed what is the finish of the PCB - gold, silver, tin? I still don't want to open mine...


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

I dont even like digitals .....all my watches are dress or divers....,,,,,but still.......this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

According to this other thread, the AE-1200 is apparently on sale for a ludicrously low price at some Wal-Mart locations. Not a fan of the retailer, as a whole, but just wanted to give a heads-up in case you're thinking of grabbing one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/im-sucker-good-deal-1548938.html


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

So this is only the second time I've worn this since my purchase. I still love the retro style but it will take me a while to fall for this one. I didn't always like brussel sprouts either, I had to try them again and again but eventually I got to where I not only tolerated them, but actually like 'em! With a 10 year battery I figure I have time to fall in love! So this pic is from today. If you want to read my initial review just follow the link (I promise it is short and not quite your regular spec sheet review)!







https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1538482


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

My new purchase. Cool looking, great functions. In comparison to g-shock dw-5600e it has a little cheap feel, but hey, price is so awesome.


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Went a bit further with the mod. Polished the wording of the case with ultra fine scotch brIte. Giving it a matt finish. Then removed all the wording apart from Casio an WR100.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

How is the durability on these? I am looking at the AE1200WH-1A on the black rubber strap. I originally wanted a beater for the beach/working out so I was looking into Gshocks. But this could possibly kill 2 birds with one stone as I like the world time function. Any issues for durability sake on the rubber model?


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Heffdog116 said:


> How is the durability on these? I am looking at the AE1200WH-1A on the black rubber strap. I originally wanted a beater for the beach/working out so I was looking into Gshocks. But this could possibly kill 2 birds with one stone as I like the world time function. Any issues for durability sake on the rubber model?


I'm confident of mine's ability to continue functioning after just about anything, but the "crystal" scratches if you breathe on it too hard.

I've had it in the pool, shower, sauna, running, etc and never had a problem.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the response. The g shock I was looking at is the GWM5610. Although I like the look of both, the g shock is approximately 5x the price and doesn't have the world time feature. For the price, I'm thinking I might as well go with the AE1200WH-1A and see if it fits my needs.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Now I'm debating between the AE1200WH-1a and the AE1300 lol oy


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Heffdog116 said:


> Now I'm debating between the AE1200WH-1a and the AE1300 lol oy


The AE1200 has the same countdown timer the AE1300 has. The AE1300 does not have the world time features the AE1200 has. The AE1300 was a solution to a nonexistent problem.

EDIT: I was wrong. I looked it up after I said that, and it appears the AE1300 has the ability to link 9 countdown timers for intervals. I'm going to go play with one today because I think I might be able to lay out my entire daily schedule in this watch, which I thought I'd have to buy a Pebble for.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought the AE1300 has the same world time features, just without the cute little map. I may be wrong though. I'll have to watch some YouTube videos in a bit lol


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I know it doesn't have quite the same Bond vibe, but am I the only one who prefers the round version?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I have both and the round one has served me well since 2011 from the tracks of Nürburgring to the jungle in Sudan,
the only negative thing about it is that the buttons are easy to press by mistake and change the time/mode.
It cause me to come one hour late at my work one time also hehe.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I have now officially decided on the AE-1200WH. Now the question is the 1A vs 1B. Anybody have both? Is one more legible in the sunlight than the other? Pictures of the 1B look cool but not sure if its as practical.


----------



## evan_rothman (May 4, 2014)

Brilliant review and great looking watch. Thanks to the OP for posting it up!


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just ordered mine. Although I own a Rolex and Nomos as my main squeezes, I'm excited for this to come in!


----------



## pharminator (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it's really cool that a $30 watch can get a WIS to put his good stuff back in the drawer. I ordered mine last week, and I'm very excited for it to arrive. Supposedly mine will be here on Monday, April 13th at the latest, but who knows. I'm really chomping at the bit here.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Loving my watch so far! It is more comfortable than I expected. I got this as my casual/beach/travel watch when I don't feel like wearing my nicer watches. I am very pleased so far. The online instructions are easy to read and the watch is fairly easy to manipulate thus far.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just fooling around and thought I'd add some color for summer, not too sure if I like it yet maybe I'll fool with some different colors and placements. The modified one I've had since release and have thoroughly abused and enjoyed it, so much so that I have a brand new one as a backup and will probably acquire a black cased version in the future.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Just fooling around and thought I'd add some color for summer, not too sure if I like it yet maybe I'll fool with some different colors and placements. The modified one I've had since release and have thoroughly abused and enjoyed it, so much so that I have a brand new one as a backup and will probably acquire a black cased version in the future.
> 
> View attachment 3773994
> View attachment 3774002


What did you use to add the color? Looks great by the way!!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I used file folder tabs








Just cut a small square to size for the area you want it in. I used a very old tube of contact cement that is partially dried out and makes the cement a consistency of really sticky gum. 








I then used a pin to apply a very small bead of cement to the backside of the frame. Then just stick the pieces in place, and since the cement is tacky you can push and maneuver the pieces until they are exactly in the place that you want.
















The mod is very easy and literally took just a few minutes, now with all the colors available and different Casio digitals, G-shocks, etc. that I have I forsee a lot more mods in my future


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> I used file folder tabs
> View attachment 3775498
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great ideas!!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I wore mine to the Y tonight swimming with the kiddos and u think I just found my new workout watch!! I usually wear a fossil or Seiko to the gym but not anymore! The thing I disliked most about this watch (it's crazy lightweight and I forget I have it on) is perfect for swimming laps and a pick-up game. 

On a side note....it's insane how popular this watch is with a crowd that is usually mechanical oriented. Just shows you....anti-watch-snobbery in the hiz-ouse! (The internet is the only place I am cool enough to say hiz-ouse!)


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine just arrived. I really like it.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Special Agent Double Oh Six9 awaiting mission parameters...

Now to resize the bracelet and get some wording off. If I dont have Goo Gone, can i use nail polish remover without hurting the silver finish?


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Just bought this beauty on sale $10 Walmart the strap is kind of Nato style. 
Really great looking watch. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u123698741 (Apr 3, 2015)

So I just fell in love with this watch, but I'm still kinda unsure.

The silver version looks gorgeous, but that would me my first silver-colored resin watch, and I'm worried how it'll age, and if a black/olive one wouldn't end up looking better.
Which would be my question: is it actual silver resin that keeps looking silver no matter how scratched it is, or is it just silver paint that eventually goes off to expose some white or grey resin underneath? Any picture of a beat up and badly scratched Casio Royale?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone know the lug to lug dimensions of this watch?

I really want to get one but I'm afraid it's too big for skinny wrists.


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just a quick approximation with a ruler, but the lug-to-lug length is about 44 or 45mm. I wouldn't worry about it being too big.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

jdt4 said:


> Just a quick approximation with a ruler, but the lug-to-lug length is about 44 or 45mm. I wouldn't worry about it being too big.


Thanks a lot, jdt4. I was expecting 51~52mm, which is too much for me.


----------



## thatmattwatches (May 27, 2015)

Hello, so I just got my Royale a few days ago. I saw someone modded their Casio to remove the WORLD TIME and the ILLUMINATOR words. Can someone direct me to that post or quote it? 

Cheers


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

thatmattwatches said:


> Hello, so I just got my Royale a few days ago. I saw someone modded their Casio to remove the WORLD TIME and the ILLUMINATOR words. Can someone direct me to that post or quote it?
> 
> Cheers


Just get some Goo Gone. Put it on a q-tip and rub the writing with the q-tip. It will come off easily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmattwatches (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, mate.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys, had to set the time today on this watch and didn't have my original manual so I found it on the Casio website: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3299.pdf . I'm sure it's already been posted here before but just in case. Hope you all are having a great week.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Picked one of these up from Walmart for $17 and so far I'm loving all of the features.

I managed to squeeze a 20mm Perlon strap on without modification:


















I ordered a 22mm black leather strap and I plan on "notching" the ends to make it fit. Bond would approve of leather right?

The strap I got looks super cheap and wash only $8. Anyone know where to get a super thin 2-piece leather strap? I really like the bare-bones, rough-looking leather.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

FULL BLACK OUT!










I opened it up with the intention of only removing the superfluous wording but the "Goof Off" I was using seriously screwed up the interior plastic bezel, so I put a couple coats of PlastiDip on it. Then I used Goo Gone and a Q-tip (and lots of elbow grease) to remove the exterior lettering.

I also put it on a higher quality (Eulit) Perlon strap which has a tighter weave and better clasp. I'm now super happy with the watch and it's aesthetics, it perfectly matches my new black wedding band:


----------



## Drawerdrawer (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello friend! Just got mine today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

To those that have changed the strap; how much space is there between the lug holes and the case? I'm looking to put in some 18mm shoulder less spring bars I got from Marathon. Damn near as good as fixed lugs. Thing would look pretty badass on a NATO strap with my unit colors.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

slicknickns said:


> To those that have changed the strap; how much space is there between the lug holes and the case? I'm looking to put in some 18mm shoulder less spring bars I got from Marathon. Damn near as good as fixed lugs. Thing would look pretty badass on a NATO strap with my unit colors.


It's TIGHT, I had to remove the spring bars even to fit a Perlon strap in which us about as thin as straps get, probably half as thick as most NATO straps.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Late to the party, I've had mine over a year now, but here's my Casio AE1200WHAD-1A reporting in:


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

thirstyturtle said:


> It's TIGHT, I had to remove the spring bars even to fit a Perlon strap in which us about as thin as straps get, probably half as thick as most NATO straps.


Thanks man. Probably just gonna end up leaving it on the stock rubber, fits well _enough_


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

slicknickns said:


> Thanks man. Probably just gonna end up leaving it on the stock rubber, fits well _enough_


No problem, I ended up putting mine back on the rubber strap, it's really not a bad strap. Plus I wanted my Perlon back for my main watch.


----------



## Jay_red (Aug 20, 2015)

Had to register with this site after finding this thread the other day! I had recently learned of the seiko g757 and fell in love, till I saw the price of nice examples, and learning that they are prone to failure. Defeated, I hoped to find something similar and stumbled across this thread and was in love with the "Casio Royale"

I looked online and was shocked that it was so cheap, and I was actually able to find both the black and silver version in store at Walmart for the going rate online! I now have both and am going to get rid of the text on the case, the 5 alarms and 10 year battery, and the black bars later today. 

I had told my wife about the watch and she laughed at my wanting a 25 dollar watch since I have a couple much nicer pieces (Tissot and citizen) but now that I have it on my wrist I love it. I think I'll stick around this forum and see what other trouble I can get into.


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

Another for the Royale club 

Picked this up in Argos today (strangely the cheapest place in the UK) loving it


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a 1300 which is somewhat similar, a little darker, roughly same functionality but in a different presentation. My recommendation to you guys considering a NATO is to buy it in 22mm (I used 22) or maybe even 24mm and notch the strap at the spring bars just enough to fit it on then heat seal the frays with a small flame and a steady hand. It won't be coming off the watch like a NATO would but it looks more correct in my opinion. It takes an 18mm strap normally which is very small indeed considering it's a 42mm across watch. I'm always on the hunt for a 1200 with SS strap cheap. I can bide my time until it appears on eBay or something.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

I got one, cool little watch.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I own 4 of this particular model, 2 in the silver and 2 in the black resin and I love them. One of the silver ones that I've been wearing now for the last 1 month hasn't gained or lost any time, not even 1 second. It's spot on with the atomic clock. I love all the features in this watch. Especially the world time zones and the 5 alarms. I enjoy wearing mine 24/7. I even shower and sleep with it on.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

My AE1200WHD got company today, could not let these bargains pass me by.

Casio AE 1000WD 1AVS Black Silver Digital LED Watch A5793 | eBay

5441754._xfImport[/ATTACH]






]Casio AE 1200WH 1BVDF Illuminator Resin Watch A5886 | eBay


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Edit: double post.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

My AE1200WHD got company today, could not let these bargains pass me by.

Casio AE 1000WD 1AVS Black Silver Digital LED Watch A5793 | eBay

Casio AE 1200WH 1BVDF Illuminator Resin Watch A5886 | eBay


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

just hidro Modded mine


----------



## browxing (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi everybody !!!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

browxing said:


> Hi everybody !!!
> 
> View attachment 5929314
> 
> View attachment 5929330


Looks great on that band!


----------



## fredlim (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

AE-2100WD-1AV has mineral glass and stainless steel bezel, I hope Casio will make an AE-1200 version based on that design.


----------



## alphabetagamma (Jan 20, 2015)

spacetimefabric said:


> Just for fun, here's an unofficial "owners' club" badge.
> View attachment 1278529


Report in, team. I am nine-nine-nine. 
View attachment 6031665
View attachment 6031673


----------



## alphabetagamma (Jan 20, 2015)

did i fail uploading?


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

My new Casio AE-1200WHB-1BV and Casio AE-1200WHB-3B


----------



## xx714136 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Now that is a cool watch!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Now that is a cool watch!


IMO, from Casio, it is one of the best "bang for buck" watches out there under $20USD.
Here is mine slightly modded with the outer bezel writing removed and a black strap from a AE-1300 I had.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I just broke the bank and ordered the stainless model for the outrageous sum of $27 and change from Amazon!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*



gaopa said:


> I just broke the bank and ordered the stainless model for the outrageous sum of $27 and change from Amazon!


I think you'll find it's the silver color version, and not a stainless case. It's all sorts of retro-cool either way!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*

I have been out of town, but my Casio Casino Royale was waiting on me when we returned. Sizing the bracelet was a breeze only after finding a You Tube video on how to do it. My case and bracelet appear to be stainless steel and not plastic. I really like the watch as it fits well, is as light as a feather and a great retro-look. It was worth every penny! :-!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*



gaopa said:


> I have been out of town, but my Casio Casino Royale was waiting on me when we returned. Sizing the bracelet was a breeze only after finding a You Tube video on how to do it. My case and bracelet appear to be stainless steel and not plastic. I really like the watch as it fits well, is as light as a feather and a great retro-look. It was worth every penny! :-!


That would be a first if the case on your AE1200WHD-1A is made out of steel. The case on mine is made out of plastic with a silver spray painted finish. The case back and bracelet are made out of steel. Would you please reconfirm that your case is made out of steel? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## kasio (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*

Hey everyone, I've got a question about modding and water resistance. Couldn't get a good answer on the search.
When the AE-1200 is disassembled to get to the watch face and remove the crystal, does this compromise the water resistance? I can imagine the module is sealed? But what about the chance of condensation getting beneath the crystal?
I intend to swim with this watch so want it to hold up.
Thanks.


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*

I have been rocking a Royale for a while now thanks to this thread, and I have written up a little review with pictures, I even found an old Octopussy film program to use in the pics 

Hope you like : https://www.ticktalk.uk/casio-ae1200-review-casio-royale/


----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Its a great retro/classic look.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I picked up one myself last week.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*



GhostSeven said:


> I even found an old Octopussy film program to use in the pics


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*

You are right, Excalibur1, my case is resin, but it looks/feels like stainless. Thanks for calling that to my attention.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*



gaopa said:


> You are right, Excalibur1, my case is resin, but it looks/feels like stainless. Thanks for calling that to my attention.


gaopa,

Thanks for your update. Wouldn't it be great if our beloved "Casio Royale" had a SS case? Wear your watch in good health.|>


----------



## voyager86 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*

Newbie to this forum, just got my AE-1200 just now, will post picture here later


----------



## voyager86 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &quot;Bond&quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &quot;Casio Royale&quot;*


----------



## asmussen13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr_Skoog 

Wow what a great mod. Could you give more details in how you did this mod? IE: Where you bought the LeD-, colour, and how to swap the lights. I'd love to give it a shot.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

I've joined the club today!


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just received mine today! My wife laughed, but she's just jealous.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmm, weird. I have yet to see pictures of the Casio Royale modded with a solid link bracelet nor have I found any solid link aftermarket bracelets that have a band width that flares out beyond the 18mm lug width like the folded-link factory bracelet. Maybe I'm not searching with the correct terminology. Obviously, most solid link bracelets will cost as much if not more than the watch itself but it would be some consolation in the unlikely event a Casio or aftermarket stainless steel replacement case ever exists.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought a 24mm solid bracelet on ebay and filed the end links down to 18mm to fit a vintage vostok tonneau. I'm hopefully picking up an AE1200 today and will try that bracelet instead of the stock one.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I bought a 24mm solid bracelet on ebay and filed the end links down to 18mm to fit a vintage vostok tonneau. I'm hopefully picking up an AE1200 today and will try that bracelet instead of the stock one.


I can't wait to see it! I'd like to mod an AE1200 with a solid link bracelet but I don't like the look of the lugs jutting out when the band is only 18mm wide.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Excuse the crappy pic but here it is:

View attachment 7338538


This is a cheap ebay bracelet, the solid links are better quality than the casio, the clasp is poor but secure enough, and the end links themselves are thin and easily dremel'ed down. What I do like is that it tapers less than the original does. Overall a moderate upgrade over the stock bracelet.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is my newly modded Casio Royale! It is a scrubbed Casio AE-1200WD-1A case containing the guts and scrubbed plate of the WH-1B variant (with the amber screen and green world map). The four moulded rivets around the digital dial are highlighted with silver Sharpie. The folded link bracelet band is replaced by a solid link Hadley-Roma oyster bracelet. Because the new bracelet came with a safety clasp and the inner link width is narrower, I was unable to reuse the Casio clasp which is the only thing missing from the original plan. Without further ado, presenting the Casio Royale with Cheese!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks good. More shots of the bracelet and the bracelet meeting the case please.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Nothing too special. The bracelet doesn't flare much beyond the 18mm lug width but the 1mm that does rubs against the silver on the resin lug end. Regular silver Sharpie touch-up may be needed. The band is solid and not as noisy as the factory band and the safety clasp seems unnecessary, y'know, as much as a $50 strap on a $25 watch would be.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Mr Duffy. Really does make it look better


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This thread has me wondering if the discontinued Casio EFA-124 stainless steel case can be used with the plate and guts of an AE-1200. It's a beautiful watch on its own right and a shame to break down into mod fodder but I can't seem to find any variant for sale anywhere.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Here it is !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Lin_michael (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's mine on 24 mm strap.

Btw, is there a way to turn on DST for all the us time zones? With DST on, time is accurate for rest of the world when compared to LAX. LAX and NYC differs only by 2 hrs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Damn this forum and damn this thread! This is just such a desirable retro watch – after buying a CW C65 Trident and an Edifice Wave Ceptor this weekend I planned a break from buying, but at only £20 on Amazon... seriously tempted. Only thing holding me back is I now have so many great options vying for wrist time. Nirvana!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A little bond strap action.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

new arrival today. i put the quick release pin solid link bracelet from my Huawei watch on it. perfect fit and feel.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bought one today!
Glad to join the club!

Iam very very impressed by this watch, for the money it's a hell of a watch....it has a brilliant look to
it that makes it look like it's worth more money.
4 different time zones....10 year battery life ... What's not to love!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousedog (Apr 3, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday and I had great fun setting it up. I'm enjoying the precision of its timekeeping and watching the seconds tick round on the analog display top left is still a novelty for me. At £20.99 from Amazon I reckon I've had my money's worth already! It's crazy how much I'm enjoying this little cheapie.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Has anyone tried reversing the polarity on this watch? Maybe in combination with removing the black layer with the dividers too? Not it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



BalooSD said:


> Has anyone tried reversing the polarity on this watch? Maybe in combination with removing the black layer with the dividers too? Not it.


I'd try it if only I knew how but my concern would be that the map printed on the surface would not be visible under a constant LCD-on state.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

In case this hasn't already been pointed out, you can easily mute the push-button beeps on this watch by just holding in the mode button. It doesn't affect the alarms. I like that feature a lot. I've passed on a few Casio watches I otherwise liked because there was no way to access the functions without a lot of noise.


----------



## seikomasta (Apr 6, 2016)

Will an AE-1200 movement fit in a Casio A500 case? That would be a nice alternative to making a stainless steel case...


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Does the ae1200 come with different fonts?

















Edit: Both pics are from the same product on the german amazon


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



Bauta said:


> Does the ae1200 come with different fonts?
> Edit: Both pics are from the same product on the german amazon


Thanks for the pictures and question. Now I'm curious and will go home to check the variants I have! The one I'm currently wearing has the flatter gothic font to indicate PM, DST, ALM, SIG and MUTE.


----------



## Vornwend (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Mine arrived today. For such a cheap watch I'm pleasantly surprised by how good it looks. Easy to wear too.

Couple pictures before the World Time/Illuminator mod (couldn't find my Casio Royale Bond novel ;-) )


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Thanks for the pictures and question. Now I'm curious and will go home to check the variants I have! The one I'm currently wearing has the flatter gothic font to indicate PM, DST, ALM, SIG and MUTE.


I cannot find any real life pictures of watches with the thinner font. Maybe just an error made by Casio on that promotional pic?


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

I ordered one now! 😆


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Semi-pro tip: I have found that paint thinner works much better than Goo Gone or other similar products. I had an old bottle of Testors-brand acrylic paint thinner for plastic model kits and it worked very well on both the case and plate.

And I'll confess to using Goo Gone at first and ruining a case when I applied too much pressure trying to rub the lettering off. I rubbed through the silver coating on the resin. Having invested so much into the mod already (emotionally and solid link replacement bracelet), I had to buy another AE-1200 to do it correctly. I also tried to remove the circuitry on the extra movement to flip the polarity and change the LEDs but ended up cracking the screen when trying to pry the circuit board from the movement's plastic housing. I guess I have an extra 10-year battery now and a bunch of jangly Casio folded-link bracelet bands!


----------



## Vornwend (Mar 11, 2016)

I also used Goo Gone and a hard plastic stick. The lettering came off without too much rubbing but there were fine scratches so maybe thinner would be better, especially for the silver models. However I rescued the situation by using some T Cut Glass Polish. Its as near as dammit completely immaculate now, the case looks like metal and with a patina to boot!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Vornwend said:


> I also used Goo Gone and a hard plastic stick. The lettering came off without too much rubbing but there were fine scratches so maybe thinner would be better, especially for the silver models. However I rescued the situation by using some T Cut Glass Polish. Its as near as dammit completely immaculate now, the case looks like metal and with a patina to boot!


The black plastic case I have has fine scratches, too. I also scrubbed the lettering with Goo Gone on that one. I might try Polywatch to buff them out. So yeah, I bought a AE-1200WH-1B to transplant the guts into the faux-stainless steel AE-1200WHD-1A case. After scrubbing the plate, it is identical what would have been had I gotten a WH-1B, I think. Then I hit the fake rivets with silver Sharpie and replaced the strap. Here is a previously posted photo:


----------



## Vornwend (Mar 11, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The black plastic case I have has fine scratches, too. I also scrubbed the lettering with Goo Gone on that one. I might try Polywatch to buff them out. So yeah, I bought a AE-1200WH-1B to transplant the guts into the faux-stainless steel AE-1200WHD-1A case. After scrubbing the plate, it is identical what would have been had I gotten a WH-1B, I think. Then I hit the fake rivets with silver Sharpie and replaced the strap. Here is a previously posted photo:
> 
> That looks good. I'm resisting the urge to go inside the watch but how easy is it to get the inside lettering off? The only other thing I might consider is a black metal strap but it would have to be one that tapers - must be one out there surely? All this reminds me when I used to mod my sports car - at the moment this is a lot cheaper


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Vornwend said:


> That looks good. I'm resisting the urge to go inside the watch but how easy is it to get the inside lettering off? The only other thing I might consider is a black metal strap but it would have to be one that tapers - must be one out there surely? All this reminds me when I used to mod my sports car - at the moment this is a lot cheaper


Getting inside is very easy. There's another thread either here or in the Casio/ABC Watch forum with detailed photos of the various pieces. Basically, once you open the back you can pop the movement out in its entirety because it is contained in a white plastic housing with the LCD screen. Between the movement and the crystal is the loose plate where the rest of the details are painted on and with paint thinner (I found Goo Gone is actually okay on this piece) remove any offending lettering. Then just reassemble, remembering the rubber gasket, and you're ready for some sexy spy adventures with your Casio Royale.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*









Never mind Rolex, Omega or what have you, a true spy wears a Casio Royale!


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

The DHL guy just called me. Mine is waiting for me at home now!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

Long time lurker and have read a lot about my watches before purchase from this site. Very informative and it's nice to see a lot of user pictures. We all know how deceptive promotional pictures are.

Anyway, finally wanted to reply today so I registered. Am glad to contribute to this very unknown but very cheap watch (CASIO ROYALE). I guess I'm not the only one in love with retro.


Just ordered one. Will be modding the lettering. Hopefully it'll turn out good and I'll post some pictures.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Love it


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Cool watch. In my Watch Watchlist


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Just blacked out.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing my Casio Royale today, I should wear it more often.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I just got mine today, and promptly ruined it! Before even taking off the protective plastic I tried to remove the text on the case. I used my wife's nail polish remover, but it removed not only the black text, but also the solver paint! Now the text I originally wanted removed is still there, no paint on top but it is now 3-d lettering. Can I fix this with a little sand-paper to smooth it out and the krylon pen mentioned in the OP? Really want to salvage this thing!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

haejuk said:


> I just got mine today, and promptly ruined it! Before even taking off the protective plastic I tried to remove the text on the case. I used my wife's nail polish remover, but it removed not only the black text, but also the solver paint! Now the text I originally wanted removed is still there, no paint on top but it is now 3-d lettering. Can I fix this with a little sand-paper to smooth it out and the krylon pen mentioned in the OP? Really want to salvage this thing!


I dunno. You might have to take a loss on it and treat it as a lesson learned. I have a small bottle of model paint thinner I used for such minor mods and it has served me well. Just a light application and intermittently testing to see when the lettering starts to come off and once it comes off easily, wash the surface.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Goo Gone takes the lettering off without marring the finish.


----------



## WackoPants (Jun 29, 2016)

This watch would look so good if only Casio would just release this in full stainless steel with no text.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

WackoPants said:


> This watch would look so good if only Casio would just release this in full stainless steel with no text.


100% agree on the stainless!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Goo Gone takes the lettering off without marring the finish.


It does unless one gets impatient and applies too much pressure. I know this because there is an AE-1200 case with the silver rubbed off in my tool box right now that taunts me with reminders of my failure.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

nachodaddy said:


> Goo Gone takes the lettering off without marring the finish.


Goo Gone is what I used also. I used a Q-Tip with most of the cotton removed, with a little Goo Gone on it, and gently scrubbed the lettering off my watch. Work carefully and slowly.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A steel replacement case and bracelet that can repurpose the Casio clasp would make a good Kickstarter project.


----------



## asarmiento (Aug 4, 2016)

I just got mine in the mail and really loving it! I want to do the cosmetic mod off removing the "illuminator" & "World Time" print but there is no naphtha or goo-gone/off available around where Im from. Any suggestions on alternatives? I am hesitant to just use any other solvent without asking around first as the case really looks and feels easy to damage. I have some white spirit at home that i use for paints but I dont know if I can use that without damaging the case. Any leads appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cannoman5 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's mine, as you can tell I've been experimenting! I'm not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

I got seiko, hamilton, sea-gull but i wear AE-1200 more frequent! it is light and comfortable


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

After admiring these cool little watches for a while I finally got around to picking some of them up. I ended up customizing mine a bit (no surprise to those who know me from F17) and swapping some parts around. I also added G-Shock NATO adapters from Jays and Kays so that I could use straps larger than 18mm. There is a small gap with the adapters, but I am happy with the way they turned out. BTW, I also used Testors paint thinner to remove the unwanted text and it seemed to work quite well for me.

Here's what I came up with





First, in keeping with the Bond theme, I simply deleted the unwanted text from the silver model. I left the 100m because water resistance is something that is commonly printed on watch dials.



Next I used the 1BV model and added the old school Bond NATO. I used the dial from the 3BV model and left the 10yr battery text because the red ties in with the strap. I also colored text around the eye red with a Sharpie to match.



For this one I colored the eye red too, then tinted the map red with a carefully placed gel filter as well.



On the 3BV I used the dial from the 1BV because of the olive text. I knew from my previous experience with G's that yellow Casio displays tend to take on an olive green look when placed in green watches, so I swapped the module on this one with the yellow one from the 1B to achieve an all OD green look. I did not dare take the risk of removing the text on this model, as this one has become hard to find if I happen to mess up.



Finally there is the 1B, which I really only bought to use the yellow module in the other green watch, so I just kinda played around with this one. I trimmed the dividers around the map off of the dial, and tinted the eye yellow. It actually turned out looking cooler than I had expected.



For those interested, here are some wrist shots of how the adapters fit. They allow you to use up to a 24mm strap, which gives the watch a much more substantial look to me. The adapters are made for 16mm G-Shock lugs, so there is a 1mm gap on each side, but it does not bother me. They do make a set with two 1mm spacers to fit 18mm lugs, but I am happy with these as they are. Another thing I like about these adapters is that you can tuck the excess end of your strap back into it rather than having to bend back through the keeper of the NATO.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool customization KnL.

My son finally went from a W213 to my customized AE-1200. I no longer get to wear it.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

I used to have the round version of this until water got I side it. I then got this one in the black with olive accents. Its a great watch to put it on and forget about it for a couple of weeks. 

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> After admiring these cool little watches for a while I finally got around to picking some of them up. I ended up customizing mine a bit (no surprise to those who know me from F17) and swapping some parts around. I also added G-Shock NATO adapters from Jays and Kays so that I could use straps larger than 18mm. There is a small gap with the adapters, but I am happy with the way they turned out. BTW, I also used Testors paint thinner to remove the unwanted text and it seemed to work quite well for me.
> 
> Here's what I came up with
> 
> ...


nice combination, might mod my AE1200 with NATO soon :-!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Modded on a black rubber strap.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought I would post pictures of a new acquisition, it's a Casio AX-210 I saw in a window at my local dry cleaners who also changes watch batteries and asked if it was for sale, the guy said it was just decoration and he didn't know if it worked and told me he'd take $10 for it. I paid the man and took it home popped in fresh battery and cleaned it up. I decided I didn't really like the original stainless steel bracelet so put it on a 22mm black nato.

I think it was released in 1980 and is probably the forefather of the AE-1200. It has stainless steel case, glass crystal, 22mm lugs and military style drilled through lug holes.

The home display shows time in analog and digital and the analog square area is tinted light blue not shown very well in the lighting of the pictures. If you press the lower right button while on the home screen it will show the full date in the digital area, press it again and it will show full calendar for the current month and press it again and it will show next month full calendar, pretty neat.

The rest of the functions are pretty standard nowadays but it was a feature packed module for 1980. It has Alarm > Dual Time > Timer > Chronograph.

One special thing about this model is that it has a very loud melody alarm. There are 3 songs to choose from or you can use the standard beep alarm, also if you have the hourly chime enabled it plays big Ben chimes at noon!

The timer and chronograph have a really cool graphic in the analog area when in use, an outer circle that displays minutes and inner circle that quickly rotates counter clockwise for the timer and clockwise for the chronograph. It's the best $10 I've spent in a long time.

Home Display 









Home Display Date









Home Display Calendar 









Timer


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am getting one of those adapters soon for nato too


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Slim724 said:


> I thought I would post pictures of a new acquisition, it's a Casio AX-210 I saw in a window at my local dry cleaners who also changes watch batteries and asked if it was for sale, the guy said it was just decoration and he didn't know if it worked and told me he'd take $10 for it. I paid the man and took it home popped in fresh battery and cleaned it up. I decided I didn't really like the original stainless steel bracelet so put it on a 22mm black nato.
> 
> I think it was released in 1980 and is probably the forefather of the AE-1200. It has stainless steel case, glass crystal, 22mm lugs and military style drilled through lug holes.
> 
> ...


This is amazing. I can only hope to find a deal like that. Amazing. Such a cool watch. I'd love to find one from '81 ... My birth year.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

MidKnight said:


> This is amazing. I can only hope to find a deal like that. Amazing. Such a cool watch. I'd love to find one from '81 ... My birth year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I was amazed myself, I thought for sure he was going to throw out at least a $75-$100 starting price and I would settle for for $40-50


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: &amp;amp;quot;Bond&amp;amp;quot; Casio AE1200 AKA &amp;amp;quot;Casio Royale&amp;amp;quot;*

I took a look at the silver Royale at Argos in March 2015. I found it flimsy and cheap so I did no buy it. I regretted returning it to the assistant the moment I left the store but I was also fool enough not wanting to lose my face. So I had to wait another 16 months before I could put my hands on one again. I am one happy customer, although I do not plan to mod it.



















Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

My first experiment:
Grafting of 24 mm. mesh bracelet
I'm happy with the result.
With wide bracelet watch looks spectacular;-)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rsvr said:


> My first experiment:
> Grafting of 24 mm. mesh bracelet
> I'm happy with the result.
> With wide bracelet watch looks spectacular;-)
> ...


Very nice. It takes the Casio Royale to the next level. Would you please tell us fans how you modified the end links?


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the praise buddy.
Probably no one would believe me, but I did everything with an angle grinder and a few household tools.
In general, stainless steel cutting difficult, but to my surprise everything work out very easily.
Grinder eat this stainless steel as cheese.
It is very important to work slowly and carefully.
For 1 to 1.5 hours and everything is ready.
I forgot to mention that you need to expand the distance in the metal plate, as I have shown in the image below.
I did it very easily with a simple screwdriver.
This model bracelet are cheap but look good.
It takes a little courage and things always work out.
I have ideas for further modification, but I need time.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rsvr said:


> Thanks for the praise buddy.
> Probably no one would believe me, but I did everything with an angle grinder and a few household tools.
> In general, stainless steel cutting difficult, but to my surprise everything work out very easily.
> Grinder eat this stainless steel as cheese.
> ...


Simply awesome. You have great creativity, skill, and attention to detail. Thanks for sharing. Well done.


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

I wonder if it would look better if it turns gray metallic frame around the radar.
Black frame is invisible.
Most likely it will be difficult to paint but I think it will look better.







I have a question for those with more experience:
When opening and closing the back cover is this disrupt water protection?
Is it mandatory replacement of the gasket every time I open a watch?
I often wash my watches and water protection is an important factor for me.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

rsvr said:


> I wonder if it would look better if it turns gray metallic frame around the radar.
> Black frame is invisible.
> Most likely it will be difficult to paint but I think it will look better.
> View attachment 9406858
> ...


No, you do not need to replace the gasket but you do have to be careful to make sure it is seated correctly in the groove between the case and case back. There is actually a correct orientation of the gasket indicated on one of of the edges and that lines up with a spot on the case.

Also, hitting those fake rivets with a silver sharpie really adds to the look in my not-so-humble opinion...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice work rsvr!


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

That does look pretty cool. Well worth the effort. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A bit of a moody evening last night in my Casio Royale with Cheese.


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

My AE 1200's in black and silver are in the mail, should arrive tomorrow.

I'll post pics soon. I'm probably going to strip them of some text, as so many have done before.

I can't wait to see how this watch fits my wrist. The pics in this long thread are amazing and it has been a real joy to read through it!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally broke down and bought one, and now I'm wondering why I waited so long.

I'm a little chicken to try and take the "World Time" and "Illuminator" off the case. If I decide to do so, what is the best method so I don't ruin the case?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



matlobi said:


> Finally broke down and bought one, and now I'm wondering why I waited so long.
> 
> I'm a little chicken to try and take the "World Time" and "Illuminator" off the case. If I decide to do so, what is the best method so I don't ruin the case?


In attempting to do it with Goo Gone, I ruined the silver of the case because I was impatient. I bought a new one and successfully removed text both on the case and plate with model paint thinner (Testors brand) applied with a cotton swab that has most of the cotton pulled off.

I had to apply a thin layer of thinner so that it would not touch other lettering I wanted to keep and I let it sit on the offending lettering for about 10 minutes to let it soften and lift the paint. After removing the lettering, I made sure to wash it to remove any thinner from the surface.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I have accidentally stumbled upon this thread this morning....and it's already on the way from Amazon


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

therion said:


> I have accidentally stumbled upon this thread this morning....and it's already on the way from Amazon


Well done! I think you will enjoy your "Casio Royale". I enjoy mine.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sure I will! Now stop teasing, this waiting game is killing me :-D


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

I really love this thing, it's my only watch that's battery-powered (and doesn't recharge) but it's such a cool look! I wish the crystal were harder, it seems vulnerable if I wear it while exercising.


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

I removed the labels with ordinary perfume and a piece of toothpick.
Maybe you should try out several types of perfume.
Probably% higher amount of alcohol will facilitate removal.
You need patience and perseverance.
Continuous wetting caption perfume and rub with a toothpick.
After 15 minutes of cleaning inscriptions were missing and paint the frame no damage.
At first I tried with degreaser but does not work.


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

*@matlobi*
I removed the labels with ordinary perfume and a piece of toothpick.
Maybe you should try out several types of perfume.
Probably% higher amount of alcohol will facilitate removal.
You need patience and perseverance.
Continuous wetting caption perfume and rub with a toothpick.
After 15 minutes of cleaning inscriptions were missing and paint the frame no damage.
At first I tried with degreaser but does not work.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I like mine as well and it's such an inexpensive cool retro style digi. 
For $20-$25!


























b-)​_


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I put mine on a Bond Nato.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw one of these in the flesh at the GTG yesterday and it really impressed me, however, I'm being drawn to the AE1000










I just seem to prefer the case shape, all I really want to know is, apart from the difference in layout is the functionality the same?

And would I be a pariah and be shunned on f71 for daring to be different? 

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

busmatt said:


> I saw one of these in the flesh at the GTG yesterday and it really impressed me, however, I'm being drawn to the AE1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think so. Have you checked Casio's website for more info? Looks great as well.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> I would think so. Have you checked Casio's website for more info? Looks great as well.


Just checked the website and it looks to have the same stuff, so I may add one to my Christmas list 

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

busmatt said:


> I saw one of these in the flesh at the GTG yesterday and it really impressed me, however, I'm being drawn to the AE1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The AE1000 uses Module 3198 and the AE1200 uses Module 3299. The only thing different about them is the display layout, they are functionally identical.


----------



## rsvr (Sep 17, 2016)

For a long time I wonder how to reshape these fake screws on the case of the watch :rodekaart
They give a cheap look of the watch so I finally took on the task.
I bought from Ebay M2 screws with 3 mm. length of thread.
M2 M2.5 M3 M4 STAINLESS HEX SOCKET BUTTON HEAD ALLEN BOLTS SCREWS SCREW ISO7380 | eBay

When the shipment arrived, I saw that the bolts did not look well and I decided to polish the heads of the bolts with sandpaper.
I decided to put 4 bolts on each side, 5 would be too much ;-)
Below the pictures shows the whole process.
Sorry for the mediocre image quality.
In fact, everything got very good and spectacular.
Now the watch has a little more Bond style b-)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rsvr,

Beautiful work. You have the most advanced modded "Casio Royale" on the forum. Well done.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

And finally it arrived!! Can't remember the last time I was so excited about a 30€ watch  Just had it sized and I think it's amazing.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

I dig your passion with this watch rsvr and thank you for sharing your enthusiasm. That's what this whole hobby is all about and it looks like you're having fun at it. More power to you brother. :-!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

As the ae1200 is known as the Casio Royale, what could it's sibling, the ae1300 be known as?









My suggestion is the Spectre

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, I have finally taken the plunge with a Casio world time, but as I can't seem to do anything simply, I went to my local Argos and tried the ae1200 on but I really don't like metal bracelets so I had another look and I found this one on sale £19.99









The Ae2100 sort of like the Bond in a wetsuit 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

My black one says hi 




























Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am selling my twins if you do not want to try cleaning your self check the sales forum.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

Put my AE1200 on a new strap today. I kind of like it.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cannoman5 said:


> Here's mine, as you can tell I've been experimenting! I'm not sure if I like it yet.
> 
> View attachment 8952346


Any chance you could post a pic of this mod with the backlight on?


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Here's mine from earlier in the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just ordered one...
Looking forward.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

It came yesterday.
Fast shipping and nice watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anybody modded an AE-1200 with a negative display? Not very Bond, but just wondering.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Has anybody modded an AE-1200 with a negative display? Not very Bond, but just wondering.


I think it's been discussed earlier in this thread. The problem is it would obscure the world map, which is printed behind the LCD layer.


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

rsvr,
Where did you get the mesh bracelet? Could you provide a link?
Thanks!


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Just picked up one! This Forum is officially a bad influence on me...


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered mine for $20. Saw an review on youtube & found this thread and all this amazing mods & pics pushed me over the edge.

My first purchase of 2017


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Arrived  First unboxing of 2017


----------



## Apostate (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi just picked up one of these. Managed to lose the spring bar - where can I get a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Watching Octopussy with Casio Royale


----------



## Apostate (Jan 7, 2017)

Apostate said:


> Hi just picked up one of these. Managed to lose the spring bar - where can I get a replacement?
> 
> Thanks


Solved this - seems to be 18mm switched one over from an little used Seiko.

I bought 2 models of this - as it seemed rude not to.

*AE-1200WHD-1AVEF silver*

*AE-1200WH-1AVEF black*

I prefer the black resin one as the silver feels a bit cheap. Both great watches though.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Available for $17.99 on Amazon for the next 4 hours (Lightning Deal).

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200...al/dp/B0094B79CI?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just picked one up in the lightning deal!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Scooped the classic GShock up on the deal at Amazon and this thread made me pick up one of these an hour later.

Dirty enablers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Out of my digitals, this one is by far my favorite.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

As a dedicated Casio fan, I must say I *love* the module in the AE1200. (So much, I would also love to see it in a G-Shock case.)

Also, maintaining 4 time zones simultaneously beats the Rolex GMT Master's mere 3 zones all day long. For under $25 bucks!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Here's my second AE1200, since I broke the first one tinkering around inside the case. This time I put on the strap from my SGW300H, and will try not to break anything removing the strap lettering...










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Found this thread about a week ago...

Thank a lot...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AE1200, "PARTY" - time. Such a fun watch! Threw the gf's union jack strap on as it. I think Roger Moore would approve.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

The one I picked up from the Amazon lightning deal a few days back should be delivered today! Excited to check out this watch!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just delivered. This an awesome watch for the price! Actually surprised by the legibility and clarity of crystal. Time to remove the wording on the case!

Has anyone done a hydro mod on one of these?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dvnear (Jan 11, 2017)

studiompd said:


> AE1200, "PARTY" - time. Such a fun watch! Threw the gf's union jack strap on as it. I think Roger Moore would approve.


That looks neat man. Are you using an 18mm strap? If so, how does it fit?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dvnear said:


> That looks neat man. Are you using an 18mm strap? If so, how does it fit?


Thanks, yep, only 18mm strap I had laying around. Pretty much just took a pic with it then put it back on the bracelet, since I'm not a nato fan. Bracelet wears great though if you take it for what it is. Pro tip on sizing the bracelet: use the end of a corkscrew - the curved angle at the end gives you enough leverage to dislodge the retaining pin.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Great little watch, modified with Goo-Gone to my specs before the lettering wore off from use.


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

*Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Received mine today. It's got a nice retro look. Not bad for an $18 watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Has anyone done a hydro mod on one of these?


AlexGP in post #312.

I have one on the way and might give it a try.


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. got away immediately with the black letters on the case.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

spgary said:


> View attachment 10514058
> 
> Got mine yesterday. got away immediately with the black letters on the case.


Nice! I did the same thing, except I also removed the "10 year battery" writing that's inside the watch

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't realise these were so popular. Had mine about 6 months 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

spgary said:


> View attachment 10514058
> 
> Got mine yesterday. got away immediately with the black letters on the case.


Looks good. I'd like to remove the case lettering on mine. What did you use to remove the black letters?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

InlandSurfer said:


> Looks good. I'd like to remove the case lettering on mine. What did you use to remove the black letters?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I used nail polish remover with ear bud. Rub it gently only at the letters.

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

InlandSurfer said:


> Looks good. I'd like to remove the case lettering on mine. What did you use to remove the black letters?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I used acetone free nail polish remover, soaked a small piece of a paper towel and left it on top of the lettering for about a minute. Then started rubbing it with the same paper towel, comes off pretty easily, just requires some rubbing

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Mission accomplished! Thanks for the advice, guys. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It does unless one gets impatient and applies too much pressure. I know this because there is an AE-1200 case with the silver rubbed off in my tool box right now that taunts me with reminders of my failure.


Random request but would you mind posting a photo of the case with no silver? Trying to get an idea of how it would age if the layer comes off.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > It does unless one gets impatient and applies too much pressure. I know this because there is an AE-1200 case with the silver rubbed off in my tool box right now that taunts me with reminders of my failure.
> ...


My hubris embodied...


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Just arrived. Looking forward to some light modding.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are some predecessors of the Casio Royale.

W-60U










A-300U










W-50U










From this post by -WhiteLion-.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just had to say thank you to all of you for turning me on to this must-have watch for any collection. After discovering this watch on this forum, I drove straight to Walmart and overpaid at the price of $27. It just means that I'll have to save up a little longer for the next piece.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

I bough one of these recently ($18 Lightning deal from Amazon). Does the window above the map (containing the single horizontal line) serve any purpose other than "decorative"?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

skriefal said:


> I bough one of these recently ($18 Lightning deal from Amazon). Does the window above the map (containing the single horizontal line) serve any purpose other than "decorative"?
> 
> View attachment 10544610


 i turned off the beep on button push and now it says mute.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

skriefal said:


> I bough one of these recently ($18 Lightning deal from Amazon). Does the window above the map (containing the single horizontal line) serve any purpose other than "decorative"?


It is just to separate the 3 or 4 toggled indicators. Casio has gotten much fancier in their visual displays since then!


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks. Guess I'll grab a downloadable copy of the manual. I'm certainly not going to read through that headache-inducing, folded, 4-point type miniature printed manual that came with the watch!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

skriefal said:


> Thanks. Guess I'll grab a downloadable copy of the manual. I'm certainly not going to read through that headache-inducing, folded, 4-point type miniature printed manual that came with the watch!


 Hold the "Mode" button (lower left) down for 3 seconds or so and that will activate the "Mute" function and it will say "Mute" in that top little box.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got mine on a $1 eBay strap. 22mm and I cut down the lug width. This is my favourite combo so far.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tried the acetone trick and failed miserably. 
Still can see the letters, but did a good job rubbing off the grey. And the black plastic bezel got damaged too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Tried the acetone trick and failed miserably.
> Still can see the letters, but did a good job rubbing off the grey. And the black plastic bezel got damaged too.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man that sucks. Should hve used acetone free nail polish remover. On the bright side, the watch doesn't cost too much, could always buy another and keep the module from this as a spare.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The wife tried to fix it. 
Looks a little better, but going to have to spring for another one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

temchik said:


> Mine's in the mail. Awful. I don't need another beater. This site sucks.


I laughed too damn hard


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Acetone-free nail polish remover is the way to do it.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

On a stock Seiko SNK809 strap. This is my annual backpacking watch.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got my Casio "Royale"...feelin' like a Double-Naught Spy.b-)







I'm on the fence about removing the lettering, but at this price I may just get another one so I can keep one original and mod the other.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

I found this on my phone from last summer. Enjoy


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Even though ridiculously expensive , I'm enjoying my Casio "Casino Royale".:-!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm so with you guys. This is still one of the best gem in the affordable digital watches.
Got to put it back in the rotation soon.

















Such a cool watch.
b-)​_


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been re-watching the Roger Moore Bond films recently. This is the perfect watch for '70's-era Bond.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I was eyeing the Seiko that was in Octopussy for quite some time but one in like-new position is rather pricey for a quartz watch. After purchasing one, scrubbing the text and putting it on an aftermarket bracelet, I have come to realize I would rather have the Casio Royale ten times over!


----------



## Ncrx (Jan 27, 2017)

Did the goo gone only on the outside but still does look better for the price great watch.


----------



## Ncrx (Jan 27, 2017)

accidental re-post tried to reply on someone else's post.


----------



## keaboing (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's mine. Encased in Lego after a case mod went horribly wrong


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ncrx said:


> Did the goo gone only on the outside but still does look better for the price great watch.
> View attachment 10670762


Did the goo gone completely remove the lettering? Or can you still see a very light outline of where the lettering used to be? I used acetone free nail polish remover, and depending on the lighting/angle, I can see a very faint outline of the lettering.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncrx (Jan 27, 2017)

Completely gone i cannot see any outline here are two close ups.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice. I need to pick some up then. The acetone free nail polish remover did remove the lettering but there's still an outline of them on the case

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncrx (Jan 27, 2017)

Plus at local hardware store it was like 7-8$ for a big bottle and can be used on other things around the house great buy great results.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my franken. AE-1200 module in a AW-1300 case. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Fifty pages of posts and counting. The Casio Royale has a USA and worldwide following. Semper fi. Carry on.|>


----------



## Ncrx (Jan 27, 2017)

The Casio Royal deserves it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's my franken. AE-1200 module in a AW-1300 case.


I love the darker case! I wonder how well that would color match with a bead-blasted or titanium bracelet.


----------



## ebuijsse (Jan 3, 2017)

Woohoo, mine is on it's way! EUR 39 shipped from amazon.de


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I love the darker case! I wonder how well that would color match with a bead-blasted or titanium bracelet.


It would look marvelous.

The case color is very close to Ti, as seen on the pic below next to the Citizen Orca Ti. 
So, a Titanium bracelet would be right on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

With all apologies to Columbia Pictures, Sony/Comcast, MGM, 20th Century Fox and any and all other rights holders associated with the original...a bit of silliness with Photoshop...;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Excellent! Saving this to go with my 007 Movie Poster collection.


----------



## Vornwend (Mar 11, 2016)

I now have a black and a silver to add to my growing collection of digitals. In fact this is my second silver as I screwed up the letter removal on the first one. This time I was a lot, lot more careful and used only Goo Gone. It took me the best part of 30 minutes rubbing but worth the wait! The first picture does show some vey faint lettering but to the naked eye its honestly invisible. Previously I got impatient and used car polishing products which was unwise! I like the added weight of the metal bracelet with the silver but the black is also nice and the black resin has a rather nice patina from all the rubbing


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Are there any rare models of Casio Royale 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebuijsse (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, mine arrived! Now contemplating about removing the lettering from the case :think:


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ebuijsse said:


> Yes, mine arrived! Now contemplating about removing the lettering from the case :think:


Do it! Use acetone free nail polish remover, or goo-gone.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

The one on resin strap is on Amazon lightening deals for $13 right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I was thinking since it(the seiko digital that our beloved royales remind us of) was actually in MOONRAKER we should change it to something with moonraker in the name .But, CASIO Royale just sounds so good . I watched Casino Royale with Peter Sellers last night.It is a wreck of a movie. Mostly, it's just not funny.He is the only "James Bond" who gets killed.-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casino_Royale_(1967_film)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Are there any rare models of Casio Royale


The AE1200WH-1B with the gold accents, amber screen and green map seems just slightly more difficult to find and some of the AE1300 colors seem less available than the standard AE1200 black and silver versions but I would not call any of them rare.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The AE-1200WHD's OE bracelet is hilariously poor. In my case it's also useless because my wrist isn't perfectly circular.

I was however able to find an 18mm engineer bracelet on ebay and it even fits properly (no fouling of the endlinks against the case when they rotate.)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

eljay said:


> The AE-1200WHD's OE bracelet is hilariously poor. In my case it's also useless because my wrist isn't perfectly circular.
> 
> I was however able to find an 18mm engineer bracelet on ebay and it even fits properly (no fouling of the endlinks against the case when they rotate.)
> 
> View attachment 10790778


 A straight-bar endlink that leaves no gap and looks good, very nice find!


----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm SOOOO figity right now, just ordered one for myself and one for my parents who are constantly overseas. Its leaving Kentucky now!


----------



## wacom (Feb 8, 2017)

This came in today and I'm trying to figure out how to set the 3 favorites world time zones. I was hoping I could get some help from this forum. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

I got fed up with the stock bracelet pulling the hairs on my wrist, so I swapped it out for the resin strap that came on my MRW200H. I'm not usually a fan of rubber/plastic watch bands, but in this case I think it really works and fits the "retro" vibe of this watch:


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Oops, double post. I'll throw in a bonus wrist shot so it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

wacom said:


> This came in today and I'm trying to figure out how to set the 3 favorites world time zones. I was hoping I could get some help from this forum. Any ideas? Thanks!


After setting your home time T-1, go to each to favorite time zone with the Search button and for each, hold the Adjust button to go into adjust mode and then jog through the time zones with the buttons on the right (Light and Search). Hit Adjust again to set it. Just make sure you set T-4 to Paris time because it is PARTY time!


----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Had to order the 18mm adapters for it. They just came in. 
I love the 80s look! 
Might go for a neon green or neon yellow to complete the look.


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I call mine "Spymaster"


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

Used cotton swabs and brake cleaner to remove the lettering on the case.
Wet sanded with 1000 grit the 10 year battery on the dial.

This was my second attempt. On the first try I used nail polish remover and stripped some the silver paint...


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

you just cost me 30 bucks


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, totally impressed with this sub $30 little gem! Who would've thunk it?


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fabre said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11037810&d=1488409348"]
> 
> Used cotton swabs and brake cleaner to remove the lettering on the case.
> Wet sanded with 1000 grit the 10 year battery on the dial.
> ...


Found this thread when it was around page 30. Made me want to buy one instantly and mod it even though I was never into watches. But I messed up the first mod attempt too. I was a bit too vigorous with the goo gone and removed some dots of the silver paint here and there. It wasn't too bad, it was quite passable. Removed the world time and illuminator text, cracked it open and took it apart. Removed the 5 alarm and 10 yr battery text. Removed the bars above and below the world map (took a little bit more off than I should have there, but again, it was passable). It looked great... and the very next day, I accidently smacked my wrist against a corner while wearing the watch. Cracked the crystal. FML.

So no mods on my current one for now...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wrapping up the weekend with #CasioRoyale and a tasty Irish Mule.


----------



## Viu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I just picked up a D-1AV (silver/sports band model) after seeing some of the mods people were doing to these; Unfortunately I underestimated how easily the paint would rub off when trying to remove the illuminator/world time text and partially rubbed through the paint as well as the text on the bottom a bit, then stopped and left the world time text as is until I find a better solution; As of now it just looks like I have a somewhat abused and worn new watch...

Has anyone found any decent color matched paint to use on the silver model? Surely Testors or another company makes something that gets close enough to not draw attention.

It's a real shame Casio didn't/hasn't used this movement in an Edifice model (with a metal case); I would drop twice the price or more on one if they did.

How does one properly remove the movement to get at the face so I can trim the dividers between the world map and indicator text areas, without damaging things?

EDIT: I very quickly mocked up the modified look I hope to achieve in GIMP:


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Viu said:


> How does one properly remove the movement to get at the face so I can trim the dividers between the world map and indicator text areas, without damaging things?


Once you've removed the caseback, the module and black mask are separate pieces and can be lifted out reasonably easily


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Viu said:


> Has anyone found any decent color matched paint to use on the silver model? Surely Testors or another company makes something that gets close enough to not draw attention.


I've tried touching up my Casio Royale with a Krylon Silver Leafing Pen as well as Rust-Oleum Bright Coat Metallic Finish Aluminum Spray Paint. Both products match the Casio Royale very well. The challenge is that both products tend to rub off over time. Perhaps you could give them a try and see if you have better luck.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Numerous posters:


> ...stainless steel case...


Our fellow watch enthusiasts on the 'Under $20' and 'Best of Ali...' threads have related that there is a Casio F91W homage* now available out of China with a SS case. I have yet to see a Casio Royale homage, but it might bear keeping an eye out for one in a metal case.

*The world's a crazy place, idn't it?


----------



## Viu (Oct 10, 2012)

tenohninethirtyseven said:


> Numerous posters:
> 
> Our fellow watch enthusiasts on the 'Under $20' and 'Best of Ali...' threads have related that there is a Casio F91W homage* now available out of China with a SS case. I have yet to see a Casio Royale homage, but it might bear keeping an eye out for one in a metal case.
> 
> *The world's a crazy place, idn't it?


Is a homage ;-) really necessary though? Casio appears to make a stainless steel case and band watch that uses the F91W movement: the A168W-1.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Viu said:


> Is a homage ;-) really necessary though? Casio appears to make a stainless steel case and band watch that uses the F91W movement: the A168W-1.


That's a negative Ghost Rider. The Casio A168W-1, while a nice watch, has a chrome plastic case. The case back and bracelet are SS.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't forget, one would need 4 pushers in the same positions and the movement will need to fit in the case in width, height and depth.


----------



## Viu (Oct 10, 2012)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That's a negative Ghost Rider. The Casio A168W-1, while a nice watch, has a chrome plastic case. The case back and bracelet are SS.
> 
> View attachment 11192010


Hmm, bad Amazon descriptions strike again I see. "32 mm stainless steel case with mineral dial window"


----------



## dbizarra (Feb 20, 2017)

My "casio royal" is already at home. Thanks to this thread I am a new happy owner of this watch.My "royal casino" is already at home. Thanks to this thread I am a happy owner of this watch


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

spacetimefabric said:


> I'm now mostly a mechanical watch wearer, having worn digital watches in my childhood, but the recent purchase of a new Casio impressed on me that they are very much under-appreciated affordables. The watch in question:
> 
> *The Casio AE1200WHD*
> 
> ...


I love that watch!!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Lemaniac40 said:


> I love that watch!!


Did you need to quote the entire OP for that? 🤔


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, bad pic but just to show what this thread caused: I went to Beograd for a combined business and pleasure and found, purely coincidental of course, a dedicated Casio shop with a myriad of watches. They had two versions of the royale, the all black and the silver with stainless band. I settled for the stealthy look and has now joined the international agents club. 
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Springston (Feb 22, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> FULL BLACK OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fit a 20mm Eulit perlon without modification?

I ordered an 18mm Eulit perlon for fear the 20mm would not fit... however, I would prefer an 20mm if it can fit. Is your perlon Kristall or Panama?

Untelated: Does anyone know if a Hydro Mod reduces alarm volume?


----------



## Springston (Feb 22, 2014)

I am a new member of the Casio Royale circle... I purchased the standard black bezel. I selected the standard digital face over the gold one for optimal visibility contrast.

I always swap straps on my watches and opted for a black 18mm Eulit Kristall perlon, still in the mail but should arrived later today. I may switch to a 20mm Eulit perlon if it fits.

For functional purposes I removed both black ladder bars from the face, reducing the shadow casted and increasing visibility. I feel this looks much better, too.

I plan on sterilizing the words. I am looking for an acetone-free nail polish remover, or goo-gone later today. At the moment I only have goof-off which has melted plastic in the past when I got it on my NES nintendo. Just as an experiment, I tried BIC lighter fluid and cologne, neither worked. My two attempts were based on success reports from others using zippo fluid and perfume.

I plan on removing the "world time", "illuminator", "5 alarms", "wr100m", "10 year battery"... and I am debating if I should remove "light" because... well, just like I find it odd reading braille in places no blind person would ever find it... how would reading "light" in the dark affectively help anyone?

I am definitely keeping the "adjust", "mode", "search" and "CASIO"

I am very interested in doing a Hydro Mod, but I need to learn more about how/if a Hydro Mod affects the volume for the alarms. I have also read some forums warning about certain gaskets expanding, or watches requiring a bubble in case of heat expansion.

I noticed some pictures have been posted with what appears to be a red LED. My watch has an amber LED. Is this simply photo filtration? Is this a common mod? Or is there a version of this watch with red LEDs?


----------



## Springston (Feb 22, 2014)

My watch... on an 18mm eulit kristall. Removed the black ladder bars (they cast shadows) from above and below map to improve visibility.

Future plans include a red LED mod, hydro mod, and blackout the words, powder-coat buttons and buckle black.


----------



## mathjkt (Apr 15, 2012)

The Casio Royal in its natural environment. Even if we do usually tend to lean towards GMT Masters and IWC in the flight deck... This watch is the perfect companion to a long day flying around. I get to work and just have to press a single button to set it to UTC and it stays there all day! As i said it's perfect!


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

I hope somebody will see this since there is no activity in this thread for 1 week.
I have a question about removing texts.
As some of you mentioned using Goo Gone, however, in Japan there is no such product, and it's difficult to find naphtha contained products.
But, I saw few people use acetone to remove texts on f91w so will it work too on this mode?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jil_sander said:


> I hope somebody will see this since there is no activity in this thread for 1 week.
> I have a question about removing texts.
> As some of you mentioned using Goo Gone, however, in Japan there is no such product, and it's difficult to find naphtha contained products.
> But, I saw few people use acetone to remove texts on f91w so will it work too on this mode?
> ...


I use standard model paint thinner and it seems to work without damaging the silver paint underneath. That should be readily available in Japan.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I used Nail polish remover, cotton swabs and a toothpick..


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It really should be the moonraker theme.:think:-



-That is where the watch we homage is from.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*









Old pic. I just forgot this thread was out there!


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Appreciate your help!


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

It seems like every time I wear my AE-1200, this thread happens to be on the front page.


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

Actually wore this bad boy on some international travelling. The multi-timezone function comes in real handy.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Mission accepted ....









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

And the streak continues...


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

i saw people modding these so eh...why not?
1 minute later..







i like it lol.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Fine!! I'll post a pic as well!!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Torbjorn said:


> Well, bad pic but just to show what this thread caused: I went to Beograd for a combined business and pleasure and found, purely coincidental of course, a dedicated Casio shop with a myriad of watches. They had two versions of the royale, the all black and the silver with stainless band. I settled for the stealthy look and has now joined the international agents club.
> Torb
> 
> 
> ...


Now all you need is an airsoft pistol preferably a replica of a walther P-38 or JB's original a Beretta.:-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually Octopussy.I now dutifully post a video concerning eating crow.-


----------



## prateeko (Jul 17, 2016)

I saw this watch pop up on a few pictures on instagram and a half hour later of wandering around the internet I find this thread....Ordered placed for delivery for next week when I'm home from vacation!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



Viu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just picked up a D-1AV (silver/sports band model) after seeing some of the mods people were doing to these; Unfortunately I underestimated how easily the paint would rub off when trying to remove the illuminator/world time text and partially rubbed through the paint as well as the text on the bottom a bit, then stopped and left the world time text as is until I find a better solution; As of now it just looks like I have a somewhat abused and worn new watch...
> 
> ...


I've been reading this entire thread, and your mod is exactly what I had in mind! I can't wait to see if you did it... I'm off to finish the thread.

EDIT: I just finished the thread, and no mod. I will post if/when I do it. I think I'll go place an order.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, my AE1200 arrived yesterday, and I went to work on it today. Viu, in case you decide to take another swing (worth it if you can get it at a sale price, or if you are still looking for a paint solution, maybe you could try Krylon Fusion: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C028BW)- I ended up using rubbing alcohol and some cotton swabs to sterilize the case. I found that the key was to rub with, what I would call, medium pressure. It took me, probably, about 15-20 minutes to remove the case markings thoroughly enough for my liking.

I then opened the case and disassembled the watch. Removing the movement is actually easy- just gently stick a small screwdriver (or fingernail) into the space between the movement and the case, and use it as a lever to pop the edge of the movement up. Then just lift the movement out. If you can't, do the same thing on the other side. Note: when you're putting the movement back in, you'll have to depress the buttons on the movement to fully seat it.

Next, I flipped the dial insert onto its face on the cardboard back cover of a notebook. Using a Fiskars craft knife (X-Acto), I cut the top ladder bar that used to separate the world map and the alarm indicator windows, leaving just a nub of the bar on each end. Placing the nubs over one of the three ring holes in the notebook, I shaved them the rest of the way. I then used a piece of 2000 grit finishing cloth I had from another project to smooth and finish the edges of the newly enlarged window. I also added silver to the four "screw heads" that surround the analog dial, before reassembling the watch.

Thanks to everyone who participated in this thread for the helpful, creative, and informative posts. I hope to do more of these in the near future. I typically don't like digitals as much as analog watches, but this is a great watch, and I'm glad I found this thread. I'm still debating removing the "5 ALARMS" and "10 YEAR BATTERY" markings from the dial insert, though I will likely do this eventually. I'm also considering replacing the LEDs with green or white, and doing a hydro mod, both of which are currently outside my skillset. For now, I'm enjoying my new(ly modified) AE1200 Casio Royale. For now, I'm enjoying my new(ly modified) AE1200 Casio Royale.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Switched over to a 20mm Chinese Super Engineer II that I ground down the end links on for a Timex that has 18mm lugs.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Well (as a life long Timex guy) I could not resist and ordered a black one today from Amazon - due in on Friday 

There is hope.............Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Received mine one day early from Amazon and very happy with it so far - great fun watch - even an old guy like me can follow the instructions - strap is a bit too long and thinking of cutting it shorter or even replacing it - looks to me like spring bars opposed to pins as on my f-105 and F-91w (two other great Casio's) - no modes as yet..................Cheers p


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Well, I couldn't help myself. I just had to get a black one to try a couple of other modifications. I've been wanting a blackout/stealth watch for a while, but I just kept putting it off. This one seemed like a good fit.

First, I replaced the LCD polarizer, in pieces, to maintain useability of the "analog" dial and the world map...









But something felt off. Could it have been that the dial insert was too cluttered?









It felt improved, but something was still nagging at me... Ah, not blacked out enough. I decided to cut a couple of pieces from a transparent smoke colored file folder (the accordion kind), and fashion them into little inserts for the two windows, an idea borrowed from someone earlier in the thread, but I used Scotch Permanent Double Sided Tape to affix mine.









And a shot with the EL backlight activated.









I still intend to darken the remaining "clutter" on the dial insert, replace the orange LEDs with green LEDS, and maybe paint the case with some flat Krylon Fusion, but I'm enjoying the project and I like where this is going. Who knows, maybe I'll even get gutsy and make this a hydro mod. Have a great day, all!


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

theretroshave said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I just had to get a black one to try a couple of other modifications. I've been wanting a blackout watch for a while, but I just kept putting it off. This one seemed like a good fit.
> 
> First, I replaced the LCD polarizer, in pieces, to maintain useability of the "analog" dial and the world map...
> 
> ...


Looks great

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I couldn't help it. I needed more black, so I reversed the polarization of the analog dial and added some silver markers at the edges of the analog dial, using the original crosshairs as my guide. I wanted to try to completely trace the crosshairs, but I couldn't get the bullseye right. I actually like my approach better for the stealth look. I won't post about this watch again until I'm completely finished with the mod. Have a good one, all!



















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

theretroshave said:


> I couldn't help it. I needed more black, so I reversed the polarization of the analog dial and added some silver markers at the edges of the analog dial, using the original crosshairs as my guide. I wanted to try to completely trace the crosshairs, but I couldn't get the bullseye right. I actually like my approach better for the stealth look. I won't post about this watch again until I'm completely finished with the mod. Have a good one, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the concept ... Casio ... Please take note

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



theretroshave said:


> I still intend to darken the remaining "clutter" on the dial insert, replace the orange LEDs with green LEDS, and maybe paint the case with some flat Krylon Fusion, but I'm enjoying the project and I like where this is going. Who knows, maybe I'll even get gutsy and make this a hydro mod. Have a great day, all!


Damn, dude. Excellent work so far, I'd love to see this with the green backlight LEDs. That's the one mod that keeps nagging at me, one of these days I'll crack mine open and give it a go.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Not wanting to hi-jack this thread further (I apologize if I've annoyed anyone), I have moved this project to its own thread with a poll to help me decide on a color for the backlight LEDs. If anyone is interested in helping me choose, please stop by and cast a vote. Thanks for all of the inspiration, and I'll still post a final shot of my AE1200 Stealth here when it's complete.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/casio-ae1200-stealth-mod-project-stealth-4457210.html


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

theretroshave,

Not to worry. Your posts and mods are in keeping with the spirit of our beloved Casio Royale. Please feel free to contribute. Semper fi! Carry on!


----------



## Roland_Anthony (May 2, 2015)

Very very* interested in a black version of this watch when the extra funds roll around, but I've got a few questions:
1. Is DST automatically turned on/off?
2. Has anyone had issues accidentally pressing buttons and changing the timezone without realizing it?
3. If you do intentionally or accidentally change the timezone, does it go back to home eventually? (I remember seeing one post saying that they liked that it stayed with the new timezone but I wanted to make sure that's the case)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Roland_Anthony said:


> Very very* interested in a black version of this watch when the extra funds roll around, but I've got a few questions:
> 1. Is DST automatically turned on/off?
> 2. Has anyone had issues accidentally pressing buttons and changing the timezone without realizing it?
> 3. If you do intentionally or accidentally change the timezone, does it go back to home eventually? (I remember seeing one post saying that they liked that it stayed with the new timezone but I wanted to make sure that's the case)
> ...


I am not an expert only having mine for several wks - someone will correct me if I am wrong I'm sure............
1. manual
2. yes
3. no
Cheers p


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Roland_Anthony said:


> Very very* interested in a black version of this watch when the extra funds roll around, but I've got a few questions:
> 1. Is DST automatically turned on/off?
> 2. Has anyone had issues accidentally pressing buttons and changing the timezone without realizing it?
> 3. If you do intentionally or accidentally change the timezone, does it go back to home eventually? (I remember seeing one post saying that they liked that it stayed with the new timezone but I wanted to make sure that's the case)
> ...


I'm going to back Paul H. on points one and three. DST is manual, and the watch doesn't automatically return to home time zone. With regards to point 2, I've had my two AE1200s for about a month, and I've never accidentally pushed any of the buttons.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Added red LEDs yesterday.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roland_Anthony (May 2, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Added red LEDs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great look! And it looks very readable since it's not an EL blacklight; love that it's such a moddable watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

🤘😑🤘


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

LTR said:


> Any tips on sizing the bracelet. I bought mine a couple weeks ago and its still unworn I can't seem to find the trick to get that tiny pin to unlock.


I know this question is a few years old (almost to the day), but I just stumbled upon a YouTube video of someone sizing the metal band on an AE1200. Maybe someone here will find it helpful in the future.






And, another.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

theretoshave,

Sizing the bracelet for the Casio Royale was a little tricky the first time I did it. These tutorial videos are very helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roland_Anthony (May 2, 2015)

Finally got mine all set up and on nylon (from a timex expedition  )
Loving it!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## raku_leather (Jul 18, 2017)

Maen in Black


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread needs a bump


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

TheMeasure,

Very nice touch with the countdown timer at 0:07. Well done.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> TheMeasure,
> 
> Very nice touch with the countdown timer at 0:07. Well done.


Thank you my friend..all in the details right?


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

He's my go at this, scored an AE1200 form Amazon global for about £18 all in (delivery to UK):
Its a mad ridiculous amount of fun scoring cheap and modding up, I'll tell you that!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

My apologies if this was asked previously... but how is the alarm tone level in the AE-1200? The lighter non-GShock watches tend to do a little better on alarm tones, but sometimes not. I'm just wondering if people find the alarm reasonably loud.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I've tried touching up my Casio Royale with a Krylon Silver Leafing Pen as well as Rust-Oleum Bright Coat Metallic Finish Aluminum Spray Paint. Both products match the Casio Royale very well. The challenge is that both products tend to rub off over time. Perhaps you could give them a try and see if you have better luck.
> 
> View attachment 11152170
> View attachment 11152194


I imagine applying a clear-coat would help with the durability of the paint.

Knowing the original AE-1200 with bracelet has a silver painted case, it is bound to scratch up... so a clear-coat would be a good idea.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> He's my go at this, scored an AE1200 form Amazon global for about £18 all in (delivery to UK):
> Its a mad ridiculous amount of fun scoring cheap and modding up, I'll tell you that!


What exactly did you do there? Painted or replaced the led/light?


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

A little late the the game here, but this was fun to mod. Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

So I got mine for like $16 Canadian from Amazon, which is what, like $12 USD? For that price it was a no brainer. I'd long contemplated getting the F-91W since that was my first watch as a kid, but this seemed like a decent upgrade! Is there a consensus on what works best for WORLD TIME/ILLUMINATOR text removal that won't strip the black off the case? I've read Goo-Gone or brake cleaner...but which actually works better?

Also the strap got me thinking, has anyone come across a resin strap that includes a small compass? I vaguely recall seeing something like that as a kid.

Edit: Nevermind, found a strap, looks different than what I had imagined, but I guess it works. Seems like it would be the final touch on such a tooly watch.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Fun and easy watch to mod, I still want to try the negative display mod and maybe change the LED color.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

I joined the club today 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Since the green variant seems to get no love in this thread:















AE-1200WHB-3BVDF


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> Since the green variant seems to get no love in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 12717555
> View attachment 12717557
> ...


Love that green version. Never seen one before.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I had only seen renderings (2 green variants in the 1st post in this thread). It's very inexpensive, so I just took a gamble and ordered. The nylon band is pretty comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just received mine today. Here it is , slightly modded.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Amazon has the silver version for the lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel. $14.69!

Link


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Target has the version with the SS bracelet with free shipping for about another 3 days for $14.69.

www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-bracel...-silver-ae1200whd-1a/-/A-14286418#lnk=sametab


----------



## stevat (Nov 22, 2013)

On sale in the UK atm:

Buy Casio Men's World Time Illuminator Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Jewellery and watches.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

misc320 said:


> Amazon has the silver version for the lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel. $14.69!
> 
> Link


No longer valid. Now at $26.00 plus


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

A mate at work recently bought one and was blown away by the functionality and quality at the price point.It's a truly excellent Casio.


----------



## Directionless (Apr 19, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Since the green variant seems to get no love in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 12717555
> View attachment 12717557
> ...


I've had my green version (with black strap) for several years. $7 all in off ebay. It's what I wear to work most days as it can be knocked around.

I just got the stainless/silver model. I may try modding it.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

cuica said:


> What exactly did you do there? Painted or replaced the led/light?


I replaced the leds. I think one could get away with painting them (I've tried this on other watches with sharpie and it works fine) but I'm not sure how red the end result would be as the leds on the AE1200 are already amber.

I bought ones like these in the 0805 size and they fit perfectly.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMD-SMT-...d-Blue-Green-White-Orange-Yellow/131082100232


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> I replaced the leds. I think one could get away with painting them (I've tried this on other watches with sharpie and it works fine) but I'm not sure how red the end result would be as the leds on the AE1200 are already amber.


Maybe a blue Sharpie will make it glow green? I might have to test that out!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Some of you SKMEI not care







for this.It messes things up namewise for one of our beloved homages.Some SKMEI like it. It's on ali Express just type in SKMEI in the search box. Bond ,SKMEI Bond license to manufacture.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Some may like this.-


----------



## Segundo (Jan 4, 2018)

Im just gonna leave this here:

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/prayerwatch/

This watch features a prayer time alarm designed for practitioners of Islam. Once you select your current location (from among 31 time zones, 70 preset cities, and three user-definable cities), the watch let you know the times (hours and minutes) you need to pray. In addition to displaying the next upcoming prayer time, the watch can also be configured to sound a prayer alarm.
With this watch, you never need to worry about missing any one of the five daily prayer times

...so apparently casio makes and has made prayer watches for years now. Watches like the Casio CPW 300 Islamic Prayer Compasss almost makes me want to join the nation myself!! But i digress.. Whats interesting is that its basically the casio ae1200 with only few minor differences. Casio is GENIUS to make islamic prayer watches. So cool..

..oh ya and here i joined the stupid club at christmas this year lol bought so many other casios since.. Like the casio a500wga-1 ...a classy version of the ae1200.. However i still might get the silver ae1200 because of this f*ckin thread??


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

SKMEI AE and CASIO AE.












Together at last for the first time. The Skmei seems a little bit different the lume lights the numbers not the face for one thing.It may also not be plastic cased.I have a SKMEI version of the F91 and it is heavier than my CASIO F91.That's kind of a weak reason to think the SKMEI AE is the same though.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Incoming from Singapore the AE1200 black and silver....
Will try buying the skmei version seeing how cheap they are haha!
B00A2EPT8W_1_160928163832._SX300_ by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Just ordered two chinese SKMEIs, the silver and gold version. Ad says the case and band are metal....we shall see how bad these are! Price was about $12 each, free shipping. I think China is getting serious about its products, seeing how well their photography is for the products. High class images are not cheap. Of course we shall see if the watch is respectable or just crap. (aside note, the Merkur Tuna homage for $169 , from a Beijing seller, is amazing) ....I notice that the analogue round dial does not show digital time like the Casio ads....hmmmmm...
Another point that seems misleading: the spec text says case is metal but the photo says ABS (as in plastic)
I think another poster mentioned it was plastic....
silver version specs skmei by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
gold skmei digital by toypoodleKimi, on Flickrblack profile bracelet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickrspecs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
dial descriptions by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

*Item specifics*


 Condition:  New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is ... Read more*about the condition* 
 Brand: *Unbranded*
 Watch Shape: Square Gender: Men's Case Material: Stainless Steel MPN: *Does Not Apply*
 Band Material: Stainless Steel Features: 12-Hour Dial Style: Military Movement: Quartz (Battery) Age Group: Adult Water Resistance Rating: 50 m (5 ATM) UPC: *Does not apply*
 Display: Digital


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

spotted this red AE1000 and ordered it last nite for $25 free shipping...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just got the black version from New York with USPS tracking...very nice for $33usd with shipping....
wrist on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a James Bond movie I'll bet youve never seen before.



unless you are Filipino.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You put up Filipino Batman!Holy Mixup James!



sorry :-(here is James Batman.I'll check to see if he is wearing a watch. Nope not that I could see,


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tried fitting a few 22mm straps but couldn't cut them properly....so i found an old 70s Ricoh with 18mm old leather and it fit on easily...vintage Nerd I call it!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

The silver version arrived. Eliminated the black text with nail polish remover...adjusted the bracelet...


----------



## operamint (Jan 28, 2018)

This is my optimal mod:


Removed case text with White Spirit (nafta/paint thinner) - very fast and simple, does not harm silver color.
Removed bar in the middle only. Makes it more similar to the Seiko G757.
A 22mm "genuine leather" strap ($1 on ebay) that I cut to 18mm lug with. Matches the bezel perfectly.
No text inside removed. Should be there.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

For those that are looking for another strap option, I've been very pleased with this strap, which was only $8 at Wal-Mart. It flexes around the wrist much better than the original strap, and I think it matches the watch better as well. The model # is TX18G1W.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I looked at the SEIKO from the Bond(was it octopussy or Moonraker:think Movie and the AE 1200 together.To my eyes the SEIKO looks kind of ugly like a horseshoe almost.The CASIO definitely looks better.


----------



## operamint (Jan 28, 2018)

James Haury said:


> I looked at the SEIKO from the Bond(was it octopussy or Moonraker:think Movie and the AE 1200 together.To my eyes the SEIKO looks kind of ugly like a horseshoe almost.The CASIO definitely looks better.


The Casio AE1200 is not even modeled from that watch, but rather one of its variants, the Seiko G757-5030. liquidcrystal.co.nz/watches/seiko-g757-5030. It also only has one thick "bar", like in the mod I pictured above.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Added red LEDs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...this mod is amazing. Please tell me, where did you get the black out movement and how do you replace the LED's. This looks awesome!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

soulsocket7 said:


> So...this mod is amazing. Please tell me, where did you get the black out movement and how do you replace the LED's. This looks awesome!


Thank you! I used some replacement cellphone polarizing film to replace the polarizing film already on the movement. You have to rotate the film in a certain direction when you apply it to get the negative display. I cut off the film from the parts I replaced, leaving the world map positive. There are a couple of how-tos out there, but I'll see if I can dig up a link to the one I used. The LEDs require some soldering and are from eBay, as is the film. I will try to find my sources and share them here, but it will probably be a few days.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherlockholmes (Mar 1, 2017)

new strap (expanding steel bracelet) ))


----------



## Segundo (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone see the new jumanji movie??

Check thisss:

http://www.watch-id.com/sightings/casio-ae1200wh-1a-kevin-hart-jumanji-welcome-jungle


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Here is mine within my collection:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

-apparently I have been mistaken about which watch theAE 1200is an homage of. Watch to the end you will see there are two.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

sherlockholmes said:


> new strap (expanding steel bracelet) ))
> 
> View attachment 12854991


JB would love that.:-dHe can use it as knucks in a fight.;-)


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Out with my Casio Royale today. 









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Speidel makes a black twist-o-flex that fits the watch perfectly. It looks great. The black finish is not known for its durability though.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

operamint said:


> The Casio AE1200 is not even modeled from that watch, but rather one of its variants, the Seiko G757-5030. liquidcrystal.co.nz/watches/seiko-g757-5030. It also only has one thick "bar", like in the mod I pictured above.


 I found it .In octopussy at q's lab there are two watches the horseshoe look bezel is is a radio directional finder.The second watch in that scene is a TV reciever. It is the watch the AE 1200 is modeled after.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

cuica said:


> What I noticed about this watch is guys like it, girls hate it!


Until you are able rescue them and save the world because of it's gadgety cleverness.:roll:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

roverguy78 said:


> Speidel makes a black twist-o-flex that fits the watch perfectly. It looks great. The black finish is not known for its durability though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,thats a twist of Flex! Cool.


----------



## Medugal (Sep 21, 2010)

So I finally caught up with the thread- my Casio should be here in a few days. Can someone write up a concise guide as to how to remove the case lettering with Goo Gone and/or non Acetone nail polish? I really, really don't want to mess up.

Thanks!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Medugal said:


> So I finally caught up with the thread- my Casio should be here in a few days. Can someone write up a concise guide as to how to remove the case lettering with Goo Gone and/or non Acetone nail polish? I really, really don't want to mess up.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd be curious as well. So far, most that I have seen, you can see where the text was removed. The case finish seems to get damaged in the process.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Medugal said:


> So I finally caught up with the thread- my Casio should be here in a few days. Can someone write up a concise guide as to how to remove the case lettering with Goo Gone and/or non Acetone nail polish? I really, really don't want to mess up.
> 
> Thanks!


I stand by the use of model paint thinner. Just brush over or lightly pool a drop of thinner over the text and wait around 2 minutes before wiping or gently rubbing away the lettering when it loosens from the surface. Then just wash off the excess.


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I stand by the use of model paint thinner. Just brush over or lightly pool a drop of thinner over the text and wait around 2 minutes before wiping or gently rubbing away the lettering when it loosens from the surface. Then just wash off the excess.


I used some nail polish remover from Poundland described on the label as 'pure acetone'. Dipped a Q-tip in the bottle, and rubbed for a few seconds and the writing was gone.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluGOC (Mar 6, 2018)

Just picked this up! I would really be interested in replacing the glass with something tougher. How do we get this to happen!


----------



## kegdis (Mar 7, 2018)

My "Custom" Casio Royale


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

My weakness for geeky Casio watches continues...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Unused mine to time a mile run on Sunday. I hoped for better, but 15mph winds were not my friend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

And this just arrive today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Right now $14.39, lowest price EVER* on Amazon for the silver-tone Casio Royale!

Link to deal/product: https://goo.gl/khLPNZ
Link to camelcamelcamel showing price history: https://goo.gl/NEAmoq (average price is $26.57)
Free shipping, free returns.









Complete no-brainer at this price, fellas. Order guilt-free!

Henry


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Wearing mine today. Thinking about picking up another at this insane price though.


----------



## alka5eltzer (Apr 6, 2018)

£29.74 on Amazon UK ️

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

Casio is better ....drape2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## operamint (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is a new original mod. I was bored with the non-legible round analog display. And this reminds even more of the G757.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks good.But now I want candy:-d. Good work I dont have the guts to alter a digital like that. I have a bad time getting one back together.The most I will do is change the battery.


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

Ha ha, if you google (picture search) "Casio Casino Royale", you find a guy with the watch not in front of an octopussy, but a p**** :-D

https://www.google.no/search?q=casi...h=719#imgrc=_RY5N1eTIgWwtM:&spf=1525179436465


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I didn't mod the backlight, it's just the red metal reflecting off the face.










IG: th3measure


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

So I was just a little curious... 

I combined the two watches together...


----------



## fenns (May 28, 2018)

I see the black plastic version of this has now been discontinued and effectively replaced by the AE-1400 - same module but with a robust G-Shock-type look


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad I picked one up then, much prefer the older more retro look. 


fenns said:


> I see the black plastic version of this has now been discontinued and effectively replaced by the AE-1400 - same module but with a robust G-Shock-type look


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

fenns said:


> I see the black plastic version of this has now been discontinued and effectively replaced by the AE-1400 - same module but with a robust G-Shock-type look


Where do you see that it's been discontinued?


----------



## fenns (May 28, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Where do you see that it's been discontinued?


on the Casio UK site


----------



## alka5eltzer (Apr 6, 2018)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  
Is anyone else thinking about buying a couple before they're all gone?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wearing my AE1200 for first time in years...and then I find this thread saying it’s been discontinued! My favorite $15 watch. May grab a metal banded version if that’s discontinued too


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

Is there a way to fit a 24mm NATO on this watch? It look really silly with a 18mm.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Sandro8086 said:


> Is there a way to fit a 24mm NATO on this watch? It look really silly with a 18mm.


I fitted a grey 24m NATO by cutting a waist into the main length of strap with a hot knife.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hughes. said:


> I fitted a grey 24m NATO by cutting a waist into the main length of strap with a hot knife.
> 
> View attachment 13193627


Good job.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like the black one is <$15 right now on Amazon.

Casio Men's AE1200WH-1A World Time Multifunction Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094B79PA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cDMfBbCHSYQEY









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alka5eltzer (Apr 6, 2018)

Bargain £14.99 
Argos UK 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

freq019 said:


> Looks like the black one is <$15 right now on Amazon.
> 
> Casio Men's AE1200WH-1A World Time Multifunction Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094B79PA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cDMfBbCHSYQEY
> 
> ...


FWIW, $14.45 for the black Casi Royale has been the regular price on Amazon US for ages. So current price, while still a great bargain, is not a "deal." Also, when I checked the other day, the US Casio web site (or at least a non-UK site) did NOT have the black model listed as discontinued. Let us hope!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys, if you need spare parts for the Royale contact me, I'm giving them away, you just need to pay the shipping (I'm located in the EU).

Long story short: I made an attempt to completely paint the case but failed miserably and now I have all these parts I don't need/don't know how to use.


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

First of all congrats for this threads that I have read in full 67 pages! I bought my first one few months ago in Tokyo.

It's a great watch, I own the military green with nylon strap.

Just a question is that one the GOO GOONE you means?

Thank in advance


----------



## Styx (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally joined the club. Might be the best $15 watch dollars I've spent. I had to do some modding, used combo of goo gone and nail polish remover, and some minor polishing to blend some scratching. Still debating on the "5 Alarms" text; not sure I trust my skill in avoiding the subdial numbers.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Schirra said:


> First of all congrats for this threads that I have read in full 67 pages! I bought my first one few months ago in Tokyo.
> 
> It's a great watch, I own the military green with nylon strap.
> 
> ...


You are correct sir.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are my two, the silver loses time. Don't know how to correct that if at all.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Hodinkee just published an article on this watch, by Jack Forster no less ...

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/casio-ae1200wh-1a-world-timer-value-proposition


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

The Hodinkee article cracked me up. Jack was clearly anticipating snobbery from the usually insufferable peanut gallery but the commenters were, for the most part, wildly positive about the watch. I picked one up about a month ago and, after reading this thread, I modded it by removing some of the superfluous text. Thanks for the suggestions! It took me all of ten minutes and the watch looks much cleaner now.

As others have said, this may be the best $15 I've spent in recent memory.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

How did you remove the text?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



Heffdog116 said:


> How did you remove the text?


Photoshop.

Actually, others on this thread used Goo-Gone but I used paint thinner because that's what was on hand. Started with the case and applied a bit with a Q-tip. A little bit of rubbing, a bit of scraping with a fingernail and both lines of text on the case were gone in a couple of minutes.

I then removed the case back and popped out the module - which is held in by friction - the black sectored frame fell right out. I masked off "Casio" and the button functions text and repeated the process of paint thinner + Q-tip + fingernail. Blotted dry with a microfiber rag, then wiped carefully with a polishing cloth before reassembling it.

Voila!


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone know what shade of Krylon pen to use to do touchups on the case?


----------



## cheld (Jan 22, 2018)

James Haury said:


> I looked at the SEIKO from the Bond(was it octopussy or Moonraker:think Movie and the AE 1200 together.To my eyes the SEIKO looks kind of ugly like a horseshoe almost.The CASIO definitely looks better.


All James Bond Seikos:

*The Spy Who Loved Me*: 0674 LC
*Octopussy*: G757-5020 Sports 100
*Moonraker*: M354-5019 Memory Bank Calendar
*For Your Eyes Only*: 7549-7009 Professional Diver and H357 Duo Display
*A View To A Kill*: 6923‑8080 Two-Tone Day Date, H558‑5000 Diver and 7A28-7020 Chronograph. Roger Moore also snuck his personal Rolex Datejust into one scene.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Trimmed a spare leather strap to fit this. 









IG: ciderbasscigar


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



rednakes said:


> Anyone know what shade of Krylon pen to use to do touchups on the case?


The Krylon Silver Leafing Pen is a perfect touch-up color for the Casio Royale. However, it tends to rub off and therefore must be reapplied. Good luck.


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Here is my Casio Royal ae-12-1BVDF ($23) and two homages by skmei, Skmei 1299 Resin Band (1335 Metalic Band) $7 Dual Time with useless analog display. And Recently released Skmei 1373 Resin Band (1382 Metalic Band) $11 World Time and Compass Pedometer with analog display showing seconds. It main functions are Time, Compass, Step, Step Memory, Stopwatch, 3 Alarms, Count Down Timer, Pace, Word Time.
I Think Skmei has actually made a very feature rich watch for the price.









- - - Updated - - -

Here is my Casio Royal ae-12-1BVDF ($23) and two homages by skmei, Skmei 1299 Resin Band (1335 Metalic Band) $7 Dual Time with useless analog display. And Recently released Skmei 1373 Resin Band (1382 Metalic Band) $11 World Time and Compass Pedometer with analog display showing seconds. It main functions are Time, Compass, Step, Step Memory, Stopwatch, 3 Alarms, Count Down Timer, Pace, Word Time.
I Think Skmei has actually made a very feature rich watch for the price.


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Here is some views of all the functions of Skmei 1373









- - - Updated - - -

Here is some views of all the functions of Skmei 1373


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dont know why it is double posting


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

I am trying to get one while I am here in Thailand. Thanks. Great review and pictures. An easy sell for a great looking watch.


----------



## cheld (Jan 22, 2018)

"Double-O Seven, reporting for duty"


----------



## cheld (Jan 22, 2018)

Double (O) Post


----------



## cheld (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



firepower9966 said:


> Here is some views of all the functions of Skmei 1373


There's also the 1382 for a few dollars more; it looks like the same 15 functions but you can get it in silver to look more like the G757-5020 Sports 100.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey there !
Glad I found this community !

Today I've ordered my 1200. I was torn between AE-1200 and AE-1300. I prefered the darker color of the 1300, but the overall design of the 1200 is better.

I live in Greece and buying it from here would be costly, at around 37-40 euros (42-46 $).
I found the 1200 on ebay.co.uk for US $27.30 (Approximately EUR 23.54) and the 1300 for US $24.60 (Approximately EUR 21.21). Those are the lowest prices I could find but the watch would be shipped from Singapore, it would take almost a month (or even up to 2 months!) to come to me and there was a chance that custom duties and other fees would get me to pay even more money (that would be >15 euros extra).

So, after a lot of research I went to idealo UK and I found it for £23.89 (= 30 $ = 27 €) at an online shop called 7dayshop.com. So for europeans, this info may be valuable.

I have also ordered a pack of 3 screen protectors from Amazon UK and I will be searching for a black 22mm or 24mm leather strap.
I also have White Spirit at my home, and I'm thinking of using it to remove some the black letters (Illuminator + world time), but not sure yet about that.

I will come back with photos


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Screen protectors for this one?! And that wide of a strap would need modification to fit.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

Novi said:


> Screen protectors for this one?! And that wide of a strap would need modification to fit.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I want to protect the sensitive screen.

As for the strap, I find the 18mm too small for this watch.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish I had "screen protectors" for all my watches. I always manage to scratch the crystal. Didn't even know it was a thing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

helmetless stig said:


> I wish I had "screen protectors" for all my watches. I always manage to scratch the crystal. Didn't even know it was a thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


To be honest, it will be the first time for me, too. I'm not even sure how a watch would look with a screen protector on it. I guess if the protector is not of high quality and kind of "seemless", it might make the watch seem cheaper.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



Jove said:


> I know it doesn't have quite the same Bond vibe, but am I the only one who prefers the round version?
> 
> View attachment 3551818


No, you are not alone. Here is my orange and black model.


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> You are correct sir.


Thank you so much Excalibur1 and sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

About SKMEI, anybody try to clean the graphics, logo, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

Guys could someone help me on this ?

I'm trying to find a black leather strap band for my AE1200. I want the strap to have white stitching.
I do know that I need to find one that has an "a" size of 18mm (if I'm not wrong "a" is supposed to be the area of the band that connects to the watch - in our case it should be 18mm, regardless of the size of the rest of the band - which I would prefer to have it be more that 22mm).

So I have found one on eBay which seems great (and expensive to be honest). This forum does not let me post links yet....

*Genuine Casio Watch Leather Strap Band for EF-500L-1AV EF 500L 500 BLACK*

But I cannot find if it fits to our Bond Watch (that means 18mm "a" size).

At the strap info it says that it fits the *Casio watches EF-500L-1AV EF 500L 500*, so I went and searched for these watches hoping to find if they have a "a" size of 18mm.
The only info I found was about a casio watch model "EF-500D-1AVDF - WW" (which btw is 500D and not 500L) and it seems to have an "a" size of 17mm ("Band width	17 millimeters").

So, any tips on how to find out that strip band's real "a" size. 
Oh, and if it really has an "a" size of 17mm, do you think it would seem odd on the AE 1200 watch ?

Thank in advance !


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

LostEchoes said:


> Guys could someone help me on this ?
> 
> I'm trying to find a black leather strap band for my AE1200. I want the strap to have white stitching.
> I do know that I need to find one that has an "a" size of 18mm (if I'm not wrong "a" is supposed to be the area of the band that connects to the watch - in our case it should be 18mm, regardless of the size of the rest of the band - which I would prefer to have it be more that 22mm).
> ...


A little update.
I found that the leather band I was talking about is only 14mm, so It's too small for our watch.

mastersintime.com/us/en/casio-edifice-edifice-black-leather-strap-10145065.htm

So I'm still looking for a black leather strap band with an "a" size of 18mm and the rest being 22 to 24mm


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

amazon sell screen protectors for AE-1200

https://www.amazon.com/Protector-AE...=UTF8&qid=1535358081&sr=8-22&keywords=ae-1200


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

amazon sell screen protectors for AE-1200

https://www.amazon.com/Protector-AE...=UTF8&qid=1535358081&sr=8-22&keywords=ae-1200


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

firepower9966 said:


> amazon sell screen protectors for AE-1200
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Protector-AE...=UTF8&qid=1535358081&sr=8-22&keywords=ae-1200


Has anyone actually tried putting a screen protector on the AE-1200 screen? I have ordered a 3-pack for mine, though I can't help but wonder if it makes the watch seem cheaper or something.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you really need a screen protector selling for $7.60 for a watch that costs $15? Hmmm.



firepower9966 said:


> amazon sell screen protectors for AE-1200
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Protector-AE...=UTF8&qid=1535358081&sr=8-22&keywords=ae-1200


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

primerak said:


> Do you really need a screen protector selling for $7.60 for a watch that costs $15? Hmmm.


ΙΜΗΟ of course you need one (it's actually 5 screen protectors in case you're unlucky with fitting them right on you first efforts. You can also find cheaper 2 or 3pack options) . Assuming that the screen protector does fit well on the watch, it only adds value to it, by increasing it's endurance and subsequently it's life ;-)


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

Guys,
do yourselves a favor and avoid these specific screen protectors for our Casio.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075MDXFTF/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_3p_dp_1

I received them today and I managed to perfectly fit one of them on my AE-1200's screen.
The films are blurred beyond what would be acceptable.
I will try to upload some photos, but pics do not really show the issue as it is in reality.

https://postimg.cc/gallery/kegw5z82/


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

I got the SINO-SKY brand protectors from Amazon.ca. Not bad, I just saw a tiny loss in contrast but it doesn’t bother me, although I haven’t worn my AE1200 all day yet.


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

rednakes said:


> I got the SINO-SKY brand protectors from Amazon.ca. Not bad, I just saw a tiny loss in contrast but it doesn't bother me, although I haven't worn my AE1200 all day yet.


I can't seem to be able to find these (by SINO-SKY) in Europe (Amazon, eBay, etc).
It's like atFoliX / FoliX GmbH is a monopoly in Europe for such watch screen protectors.


----------



## LostEchoes (Aug 23, 2018)

So I dug up some cheap screen protectors I had bought ages ago for my old iPod Classic and I cut a piece to fit it to the Casio's screen.
Well, I could have cut it a little better, but look at the photos. So much clearer and better than that useless thing from Folix.
Makes you wonder why they didn't just release something similar for our watch...


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*





















After reading the entire thread yesterday I decided I had to have a pop at modifying one of my ae1200's. Here is what I came up with. In answer to the most asked question on this thread THE way to remove the lettering is using cotton buds and white spirit.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



captainbonobo said:


> View attachment 13533181
> View attachment 13533183
> View attachment 13533185
> 
> ...


Great job! My first Casio Royale is somewhere in the mail, for the price a modding is tempting


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

How did you get the background yellow?


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

I used a piece of lighting filter, cut to size and fitted over the screen


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)




----------



## jhford (Feb 22, 2015)

captainbonobo said:


> View attachment 13533673


What do you mean "fitted over the screen," precisely?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*



captainbonobo said:


> View attachment 13533181
> View attachment 13533183
> View attachment 13533185
> 
> ...


Wow that looks really nice and retro! Late to the game but do you mind sharing what kind of filter sheet did you use and where can one find them? Thanks!


----------



## firepower9966 (Jul 28, 2018)

jhford said:


> What do you mean "fitted over the screen," precisely?


I think he means colored filter is placed over LCD screen of module then it is placed in case. This would be the order.

Case Crystal
Black Internal Frame
Yellow Filter
LCD Module


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

It’s not a bad desk clock either


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

KellenH said:


> It's not a bad desk clock either


It is so more than that


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> It is so more than that


Looking sharp on that leather band, Nicolas! Well done!


----------



## alex_vice (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello fellow Casio appreciators. First of all, thank you for posting your stories. I myself have Casio AE1300 watch and really enjoy it despite its venerable age of several years. Still, it lacks a normal stopwatch which I need sometimes. Furthermore, after taking a look at your mods and lively stories I cannot but obtain 1200 model myself. Its digital face layout is quite suitable for my applications.
I have a question for the owners and mod makers: is it possible to recolor the watch case, say, from black to silver? I can easily disassemble the watch but am not sure what paint or coating is applicable. The reason is that the black model is the most affordable for me where I live plus I like to experiment a bit. I'd love to make or order full-steel case but it requires industrial tools which I lack and I highly doubt it is possible to make one at home anyway.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Now that’s an idea. I wonder if it’s possible to make a copy of the case (3D scan it) and produce a stainless steel case? Would anyone have the tools to do this?

It might be difficult because we would need the black part surrounding the crystal.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

double post


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

alex_vice said:


> Hello fellow Casio appreciators. First of all, thank you for posting your stories. I myself have Casio AE1300 watch and really enjoy it despite its venerable age of several years. Still, it lacks a normal stopwatch which I need sometimes. Furthermore, after taking a look at your mods and lively stories I cannot but obtain 1200 model myself. Its digital face layout is quite suitable for my applications.
> I have a question for the owners and mod makers: is it possible to recolor the watch case, say, from black to silver? I can easily disassemble the watch but am not sure what paint or coating is applicable. The reason is that the black model is the most affordable for me where I live plus I like to experiment a bit. I'd love to make or order full-steel case but it requires industrial tools which I lack and I highly doubt it is possible to make one at home anyway.


For painting/colouring, there's a post in here that mentions a 'Krylon fusion' paint pen that's available in chrome but imo seems a little expensive for a one off application.

I've used acrylic paint (I use Tamiya but I think Revell and Testors would work if the former is unavailable) on plastic watch casings with success, mixed in with matte medium.

To repaint you would need:
Acrylic paint in colours of choice
Thinner (same brand helps with any possibility of mixing error)
These can be obtained for quite cheap around £2 a bottle (a lot of places do combined amounts at a discount).
Matte medium (this is somewhat optional, basically it's kinda like watered down pva glue and helps bind the paint to the plastic)
Varnish (these are available in gloss, satin and matte and helps seal and protect the paintwork). I use Galeria and have had no problems with frosting or it yellowing once dried and exposed to UV.
Both the varnish and medium are kind of expensive, around £7-10 a bottle but you get a lot and for purposes such as this will last a long long time.
Rubbing alcohol for clearing up any mistakes.

The ratio I use is trial and error but roughly 1/3 matte medium to 2/3 paint.

Tape over the glass/black surround if you're worried about getting paint on it, it's not essential but keeps from any smudges or paint going over on to that part.
Apply in thin coats and allow to dry fully. Don't worry about the first coat not covering the black completely. 2-3 coats should be enough.
Allow final coat to dry completely (I usually leave it overnight).
Apply varnish, again in thin coats. 2 should be enough. Again allow to dry fully before reassembling the watch.
Remove tape if necessary.
That should work pretty well.
For more insight and painting and things of this ilk look up forums/youtube on RC cars/Model airplanes and the like, there's loads of tips and info available.

And good luck if you attempt it.


----------



## alex_vice (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow. Thank you very much for the detailed guide, I honestly didn't expect this level of detailed process description. I'll try to post the result if I manage to do it. Thanks again!


----------



## alex_vice (Oct 18, 2018)

From my point of view (mechanical engineer) it is highly unlikely to produce the case at home even with the necessary tools. These cases are usually stamped with high pressure industrial tools, this way is the most efficient and easy compared to manual filing, for example. It is possible to calculate the necessary size of the template as well as deburring expenses but still the manufacturing is difficult so I doubt one can produce such case by himself. As for 3D scan, it is quite possible.


----------



## CarI (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello!
I have read this forum a lot but havent posted anything. I had to buy the silver version because of this thread.
Here is mine. I removed the Illuminator and world time markings and put on a 24mm strap.


----------



## sergiuniculescu (Nov 20, 2018)

Epic watch!


----------



## sergiuniculescu (Nov 20, 2018)

Epic watch!

View attachment 13655311


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Waiting for 24mm red rubber to replace the bracelet with some cutting...


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

After I finally quit being a cheap ass and bought one of these a few months ago, this is THE WATCH I WEAR 24/7!!! Too bad I didnt buy one years ago, maybe instead of being down thousands from buying and selling watches I woulda had 3 of these in different style or maybe modded. I love this damn thing!


----------



## watthewatch (Nov 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> It is so more than that


Where can I buy a leather strap like this?


----------



## watthewatch (Nov 26, 2018)

I love wearing this but I want a nice leather band for the cold winter


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watthewatch said:


> Where can I buy a leather strap like this?


Sorry, it went with a watch I got on eBay. The watch is this one: http://www.citime.fr/aircraft/1-aircraft-argent-noir.html way too pricey on their website, I had mine for 25€

It's clearly my most comfortable suède leather strap, you can see on the website if they sell the strap only.

Nicolas


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Absolutely loving it!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

You crazy Casio people did it ..... I don’t even like digital watches but I just ordered one because it’s a “beaters beater” that seems to be nicely reviewed. Thanks for feeding my WIS.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Yesterday I went mountain hiking, and after rain chased us off of first peak, we went to enclosed hot springs/spa/aqua park in the vicinity. Day was a blast. Casio endured it all, snow, rain and up to 38 degrees Celsius (100 F) hot water swimming. Little Casio that could. And still can 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyboy (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi guys awesome forum  love it
Just saw this thread and bought the watch - I LOVE IT!

I have one concern..why when look from top (about 90 degree angle ) the display is not that clear,it is kinda fading..from lower angle is very crisp?
Are all digital like this?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Joined the club recently. Struggling to find a strap I really like. For now, it's on a green two piece taken from my Seiko SNK. Not bad but not great.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

batmansk6 said:


> Joined the club recently. Struggling to find a strap I really like. For now, it's on a green two piece taken from my Seiko SNK. Not bad but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I like the original bracelet as it matches the Seiko from Octopussy better anyway.


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 14, 2010)

I had an ae1300, which I really like because it is more legible than the ae1200. But it wasn't enough! So I got a Casio Royale this week and swapped out the modules...the result is a great improvement to both watches!









(Sorry about the fluff in picture)

The ae1300 on a bracelet looks like a blown-up 80s digital, while the ae1200 in the grey resin case has more dimension than the all-black resin. Turns out that I'm not as OCD as I feared about all those labels on the case. Even the repeated "10 year battery" on the franken-1200 doesn't bother me!  The swap is easy, since the cases, facia, and modules are the same size. Careful with the metal pieces of the module (which interface with the buttons), because these can be knocked out of place causing the buttons not to function.

Thanks to everyone on this thread I now have two great travel and EDC watches for half the price of a Swatch.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Casino Royale, I'm all in!










Just came yesterday and just got around to sizing it this evening.

Already loving it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

Hi - apologies for the late reply, I missed your question somehow. I used Rosco 'SuperGel' yellow #10 lighting filter. You can get it from ebay


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Some more photos of my AE1200 collection. I've given away the classic silver one to a mate so need to get another one asap!


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

It's not an ae1200 but if you're looking for a steel case alternative for a bit more money then you should seek out a Pulsar PW3001 or a 3003 (pvd black version). It's got a 20mm lug width with proper Fat seiko Spring bars and drilled lugs to boot! Looks great on a Nato or bracelet and feels like a proper lump on the wrist. Admittedly its not quite as good looking as the ae1200 from afar but up close I think it's a real peach 👍🏻
1st photo is on the stock rubber strap which is not too bad really...but it's a proper strap monster as you'll see in the following pics...


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Regular on my wrist these days









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

I crossed posted this in the other main AE1200 thread. (It's nearly 9 minutes of your life you won't get back. _Enjoy!_)


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I enjoyed the video .... thanks!



deckeda said:


> I crossed posted this in the other main AE1200 thread. (It's nearly 9 minutes of your life you won't get back. _Enjoy!_)


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

In short ....... it’s become my “gotta go rack new equipment in the data center watch” ..... as far as I’m concerned it’s pure 80’s nerd, which is perfect since I was completely a nerd throughout the entire 80’s. On the level of functionality, it reminds me of what watches CAN do since I tend to have very simple analog watches usually. I only wish this specific model also did radio sync ..... 

Next up - one of those models with the itsy bitsy keyboards for data entry. I remember having to use a pen or paper clip to push the buttons.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 13765781


Cool, are they the classic G-Shock adaptors for the 5XXX series?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Schirra said:


> Cool, are they the classic G-Shock adaptors for the 5XXX series?


Yes, they are some old G-Shock adapters that I hadn't used for a while. I think they give a bit of an Alien (1979) Casio F-100 vibe, sits nice on the wrist.


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

^^ Wasn't previously interested in the black version. But the G-Shock adapters and zulu/nato bring that together very nicely, and compliments the blockiness of the case and bezel. I may have to see how the adapters look against the silver I have.


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

This week I have bought these Classic Casio: G-5600e-1DR and the Casio " Royale".

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Couldn't find a notched leather strap to fit, so I bought a cheap (~$15) 24mm Berfine strap off Amazon and hacked at it to make it fit (I say hacked because I didn't really have the right tools). Still, it turned out pretty well. You'd really have to get up close to notice the modification.

If someone knows a couple of nice notched options that will fit the 18mm lugs but match the 24mm profile, I'd love to learn about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Couldn't find a notched leather strap to fit, so I bought a cheap (~$15) 24mm Berfine strap off Amazon and hacked at it to make it fit (I say hacked because I didn't really have the right tools). Still, it turned out pretty well. You'd really have to get up close to notice the modification.
> 
> If someone knows a couple of nice notched options that will fit the 18mm lugs but match the 24mm profile, I'd love to learn about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Di-Modell Chronissimo fits and looks great because of its layered thickness, and is 100M water resistant, but it is expensive.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> The Di-Modell Chronissimo fits and looks great because of its layered thickness, and is 100M water resistant, but it is expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's nice, but it costs four times what the watch cost. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbeartoenail (Jun 7, 2018)

I love this thread, some great looking Royales. So I took mine apart to MOD the black trim on the inside. I put it all back together and now my watch doesn't have any power. Any ideas on what I may have done? All I did was remove the movement and set it aside. Is it possible I could have shorted something when I removed it with my tweezers?


----------



## WristCandy (Mar 3, 2009)

It took me a while to "get the memo" but I just learned about this watch and added one to my rotation collection of 30+ watches. I use it like a small desk clock - the metal band allows it to sit up at a nice readable angle.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

I have some expensive mechanical watches, but on some days, especially when I'm running out the door, I find myself grabbing this watch. I wear it quite a bit.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

LostEchoes said:


> So I dug up some cheap screen protectors I had bought ages ago for my old iPod Classic and I cut a piece to fit it to the Casio's screen.
> Well, I could have cut it a little better, but look at the photos. So much clearer and better than that useless thing from Folix.
> Makes you wonder why they didn't just release something similar for our watch...


Are you joking? You're going to great lengths to protect the screen of a $20 Casio watch?


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

WristCandy said:


> It took me a while to "get the memo" but I just learned about this watch and added one to my rotation collection of 30+ watches. I use it like a small desk clock - the metal band allows it to sit up at a nice readable angle.


I just got my Royale right before Christmas and it was on sale. I highly doubt I'll ever find another watch for $20 that will bring me this much joy.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

Picked up a Royale and immediately took to some mods:









Anyone have the time?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Eurow said:


> Picked up a Royale and immediately took to some mods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mod make me think of Star Trek, the original series.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You could have waited for 3:14.16, just sayin'


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> You could have waited for 3:14.16, just sayin'


I'd assumed this was some Bible thumper reference. How wrong was I

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramranchcowboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Slim724 said:


> Fun and easy watch to mod, I still want to try the negative display mod and maybe change the LED color.


I came across this picture while looking through Casio Royale mods on Google and it is by far the best one I've seen. After realizing your reply was 2 years old I searched far and wide for another one like this with some info on the mods so I could do them myself, but i've had zero luck.

Any chance you could let me know how you did this mod? Specifically changing the world map and wheel to green, and the alarm indicator to yellow. (Especially how only the map itself is green rather than the entire LCD panel around it.) The changes are subtle but they truly do enhance the aesthetics of the watch a lot. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I hope this doesn't make me unpopular, but I just can't come to terms with digital watches. The only one I own is a jump hour watch, which strictly speaking isn't digital. I appreciate their practicality, I just don't like them. Sorry


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the world on this watch. I still think about getting one from time to time. Really considered it before getting a G-Shock.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

ramranchcowboy said:


> I came across this picture while looking through Casio Royale mods on Google and it is by far the best one I've seen. After realizing your reply was 2 years old I searched far and wide for another one like this with some info on the mods so I could do them myself, but i've had zero luck.
> 
> Any chance you could let me know how you did this mod? Specifically changing the world map and wheel to green, and the alarm indicator to yellow. (Especially how only the map itself is green rather than the entire LCD panel around it.) The changes are subtle but they truly do enhance the aesthetics of the watch a lot. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Changing world map to green is easy....you just swap modules from a golden LCD version! The model number is AE1200WH-1B









Here is a link to method used for adding color to segment areas 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digi...-royale-939510-post15395738.html#post15395738


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Took delivery today. What a fun watch! I haven't had a digital since I was a kid (probably an Ironman), and I'm generally not a digital guy. But the Octopussy reference notwithstanding, this is actually a visually intriguing watch by itself. Maybe it punches all the right childish/wannabe boxes. It definitely has that cheesy cool factor. The bracelet is a bit noisy and it pinches, but for $25 I can't complain. The text on the case came off quite easily with Testor's paint thinner. It required some not-too-vigorous rubbing with a q-tip.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

sherlockholmes said:


> new strap (expanding steel bracelet) ))





roverguy78 said:


> Speidel makes a black twist-o-flex that fits the watch perfectly. It looks great. The black finish is not known for its durability though.


I'm wondering how you guys and anyone else who bought expanding bracelets are going with them? I understand the paint is going to come off - I'm more worried about whether the bracelet is going to fall apart etc? '

I have been meaning to try an expanding bracelet but don't want to risk it on my proper watches. This is going to be my new beater and figure this would be a good place to start.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

AE-1200 with 24mm black mesh strap ,it finished today!!
looks so nice...but strap(from ali-express),that weavings are not perfect.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

yokied said:


> I'm wondering how you guys and anyone else who bought expanding bracelets are going with them? I understand the paint is going to come off - I'm more worried about whether the bracelet is going to fall apart etc? '
> 
> I have been meaning to try an expanding bracelet but don't want to risk it on my proper watches. This is going to be my new beater and figure this would be a good place to start.


My speidel black painted expansion bracelet has held up well. No issues at all with the bracelet's structural durability.

If you get one, I recommend removing the end piece expanding sections that expand the lugs from 18 - 22mm. They easily pull out with a pair of needle nose pliers. You can leave them, but over time they could dig into the plastic case.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I like that so many people are swapping straps. Frankly, the bracelet while sturdy is jingly and has rough/sharp edges. I especially like some of the leather straps on it. I’ll be doing some swapping shortly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I tried my luck with these $0.75 adhesive labels from AliExpress. Unfortunately they're a little too opaque:










Nicolas


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

mougino said:


> I tried my luck with these $0.75 adhesive labels from AliExpress. Unfortunately they're a little too opaque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JimWharton said:


> Which strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my most thick and comfortable calf leather strap, unfortunately not for sale alone as I took it from a Citime Aircraft I got at €20 on the bay.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

mougino said:


> One of my most thick and comfortable calf leather strap, unfortunately not for sale alone as I took it from a Citime Aircraft I got at €20 on the bay.


Ah. Shoot. Finding a nice notched strap is impossible. It's why I had to hack up mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

wow, it looks kinda Indiana Jones!!


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

What type are we supposed to buy? Films with adhesive or without? 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, the stuff you need is gel filters.
Usually you can get free samples in a small booklet from the vendor (although they're the perfect size for watch projects).
I don't know about France but in the UK sites like the link provided post them for free if you request them:
The transparency of the gels vary and it's just a case of finding one to taste:

https://shop.flints.co.uk/Products/pg_Roscolux?catdesc=Roscolux


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

I wanted a subtle color mod for the world map that didn't interfere with the readability of the of the LCD, and I think I achieved that.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*

I got one, but the TZ function is screwed up. It's the programming of the watch, not a one off. Too bad Casio will not correct it. Don't ask me what is wrong with it, I don't recall now other than if you set it, the TZ are only partially correct, then there are errors. Then if you swap to DST it just reverses the problem.

I see it as a talking point - with the TZ issues, I would never use it as a world time watch.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

I got one, but the TZ function is screwed up. It's the programming of the watch, not a one off. Too bad Casio will not correct it. Don't ask me what is wrong with it, I don't recall now other than if you set it, the TZ are only partially correct, then there are errors. Then if you swap to DST it just reverses the problem. 

I see it as a talking point - with the TZ issues, I would never use it as a world time watch.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wearing mine now. Love some of these strap combos. I have it on the admittedly rattly bracelet still.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I wanted a subtle color mod for the world map that didn't interfere with the readability of the of the LCD, and I think I achieved that.
> View attachment 13965563


Mind us asking how you did this wonder?


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

mougino said:


> Mind us asking how you did this wonder?


It was a matter of finding the right semi-transparent plastic packaging; in this case a laundry additive (Downy Unstoppables):














View attachment 13966327


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> It was a matter of finding the right semi-transparent plastic packaging; in this case a laundry additive (Downy Unstoppables):
> View attachment 13966323
> 
> View attachment 13966325
> ...


Ingenious, well done!


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

mougino said:


> Ingenious, well done!


Thanks!


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

JimWharton said:


> Ah. Shoot. Finding a nice notched strap is impossible. It's why I had to hack up mine.


Rios 1931 "Nature", buffalo leather, in 18, 20, or 22 mm.
All taper to 24-25 mm wide.
Quite soft for such a double thickness "flieger".


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> It was a matter of finding the right semi-transparent plastic packaging; in this case a laundry additive (Downy Unstoppables):
> View attachment 13966323
> 
> View attachment 13966325
> ...


May I ask how you make it adhere? Using glue?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Legan said:


> May I ask how you make it adhere? Using glue?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Strips of very tiny craft knife-cut packing tape, adhering the overlap of the translucent filter to the back side of the plastic insert.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Now _that's_ what I'm talking about! 










I found the perfect colored stripes, crystal clear so time is perfectly readable even in the dark!









I have pink, orange, green and blue stripes, so I may want to try some different combos and see what's good.

If there are WUSers here in Paris (FR) who want to color their AE1200, please PM me I have a bunch of stripes (~40) I'll gladly give some 









Nicolas


----------



## mohannds (Apr 5, 2019)

Just wanted to share my leather strap on the casio royale .. It costs around $6 from AliExpress from a brand called Uthai.. the smallest size they had was 20mm so I had to trim the sides in order to fit the watch

It looks unexpectedly good!


----------



## nouniard (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone found a bracelet that more closely matches the _Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100_ from _Octopussy_?


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

nouniard said:


> Has anyone found a bracelet that more closely matches the _Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100_ from _Octopussy_?
> 
> I would also like to know the answer to this question.


----------



## Joe 1956 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have the AE1200WH-1B with the "green" map. The leather and dark green cloth band that comes with the round-ish AE1100WB-3A (part # 10378946) fits perfectly.

18mm size.


----------



## BobLoblawOmega (Aug 2, 2017)

People who are cutting small pieces of colored filters to put in individual windows... What are you using to hold the piece of filter in place? Glue? Tape? What brand? I want to use something that can hold it but wouldn't make a mess if I change my mind down the road and want to use another color.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BobLoblawOmega said:


> People who are cutting small pieces of colored filters to put in individual windows... What are you using to hold the piece of filter in place? Glue? Tape? What brand? I want to use something that can hold it but wouldn't make a mess if I change my mind down the road and want to use another color.


I use nothing. Putting the movement back presses against the colored filters and they don't move. YMMV


----------



## patjahn (May 15, 2019)

I removed the letters by using nail polish.









Next idea for an upgrade: Installation of some Swarovski-Christals...


----------



## patjahn (May 15, 2019)

I removed the letters by using nail polish.

View attachment 14149407


Next idea for an upgrade: Installation of some Swarovski-Christals...


----------



## patjahn (May 15, 2019)

Further change to the Casio Royale: Diamond modification

You can find the "Making of" - Video in Youtube by searching "Casio AE1200WH-1A - Diamond Modification"

Does anyone have an idea for a cool name for this mod?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

I have been wearing my silver AE1200 for almost a week now and have set aside my automatics. I purchased it about a year ago. It’s a fun and useful watch. It reminds me of my childhood when I wore a Digitron clone of the Seiko G757.

One thing I had to fix on the AE1200 was the DST setting for all the world time zones. For example my time zone is NYC on the watch, and I had to enable DST. If you don’t set all the other zones properly you won’t be getting the correct time. Certain time zones (such as DXB and everything east of it) do not have DST at all.

It’s just a matter of going to the World Time mode (second screen) and googling the times and holding down the Adjust button to set DST if the time zone doesn’t match up with yours.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

It's pointless setting DST for the other time zones, because every zone has multiple jurisdictions. For example you might set it for London, but your friend is in Iceland, so you have to use London as a proxy which has different rules. Fair enough if you have a particular interest in a zone/country and want to set it one way or the other, but are you going to monitor all the zones all year for switch over? If you want that get a Casio gmwb5000 that will do it automatically.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

BobLoblawOmega said:


> People who are cutting small pieces of colored filters to put in individual windows... What are you using to hold the piece of filter in place? Glue? Tape? What brand? I want to use something that can hold it but wouldn't make a mess if I change my mind down the road and want to use another color.


I used a tiny bit of craft glue (clag) to hold it in place while I tried to put the watch back together.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Some mods


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

patjahn said:


> I removed the letters by using nail polish.
> .


Hmm, I presume you mean nail polish REMOVER, aka acetone.

Does it melt/affect the plastic?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

My only mod so far is just changing the bracelet to a strap.









Sent using Tapatalk
My IG: @ciderbasscigar


----------



## mohannds (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Aliexpress band.. It's around 5$ from a company called Uthai and the color is green.


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Picture from yesterday!


----------



## chofo1979 (Jul 9, 2019)

Finally got mine today!!

Much better looking in person I must say.

After the mods:


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I usually reach for one of my no-date mechanical watches as a grab and go watch but increasingly it's been this one lately.


----------



## operamint (Jan 28, 2018)

My latest mod, looks similar to the Casio A500W - but cooler.








I also ordered this "chromium" version from ebay "New Standard Digital Watch AE1200WHD-1A": The display/module looks genuine (or a very accurate replica), but the case is definitely not.


----------



## Loma (Sep 9, 2009)

Didn’t find this being post already on the forum elsewhere, and I thought this was newsworthy for all of us, AE1200 aficionados. 
Seems Casio changed slightly the digits on the watchface. Much finer than the old version. Looks nice IMHO. Almost a reason to add one more to my AE1200 collection 🙂. 
They also narrowed the lineup to only two models? : The metal and black one, with same all grey watchface. So no green worldmap more ?? 
Curious about your opinions gentlemen. 
Comparison picture between old en facelift model attached.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Loma said:


> Didn't find this being post already on the forum elsewhere, and I thought this was newsworthy for all of us, AE1200 aficionados.
> Seems Casio changed slightly the digits on the watchface. Much finer than the old version. Looks nice IMHO. Almost a reason to add one more to my AE1200 collection &#55357;&#56898;.
> They also narrowed the lineup to only two models? : The metal and black one, with same all grey watchface. So no green worldmap more ??
> Curious about your opinions gentlemen.
> Comparison picture between old en facelift model attached.


So the new model would be the AE-1200WHD-1AV*EF*?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Loma said:


> Didn't find this being post already on the forum elsewhere, and I thought this was newsworthy for all of us, AE1200 aficionados.
> Seems Casio changed slightly the digits on the watchface. Much finer than the old version. Looks nice IMHO. Almost a reason to add one more to my AE1200 collection &#55357;&#56898;.
> They also narrowed the lineup to only two models? : The metal and black one, with same all grey watchface. So no green worldmap more ??
> Curious about your opinions gentlemen.
> Comparison picture between old en facelift model attached.


I probably never would have noticed if I didn't see them side by side. I think the new one looks a little better to my eye but that may be partly bc it seems to be a crisper, clearer render.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This one is from June 2018 (just a standard Royale, no mod)
Picture from today: Greek sunset!







Jo


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

ak_angel said:


> My only mod so far is just changing the bracelet to a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. Which strap did you end up going with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> That looks fantastic. Which strap did you end up going with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's currently on another leather strap.


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

So I stumbled across this forum about a month or two ago while falling down an AE1200 online rabbit hole. I own several Casio digitals (they're able to withstand the rigors of my job), all purchased from my local Walmart. But until last month, I had never actually seen or even knew this watch existed! I guess they don't stock it where I live. 

Anyways, not only was I surprised to see how much love this watch has received since the creation of this thread, but I was fascinated by all the mods that people have shared over the years. I decided to take the plunge, and ordered the silver version on Amazon. I immediately sterilized the case, and it really does look MUCH better without the extraneous text. I thought I'd stop there, but last week I decided to take it a bit further and remove 5 ALARMS and 10 YEAR BATTERY from the dial, and I also carefully colored the 4 small rivets around the analog-style clock with a silver Sharpie (used Frog Tape to ensure a clean application). 

I really think it turned out great. IMO the subtle hint of silver around the clock makes it pop even more, and I find it also helps the symmetry of the dial itself; it fills in the empty space that is immediately in and around the functional areas, and it also takes the focus off of the empty space left by the removed text. 

I'm planning on eventually replacing the LEDs with a more appropriate "radar screen green" (inspired by a previous post), and I am also tinkering with the idea of filling in the empty space on the dial with some custom made waterslide decals of "007" and "ROYALE".

I forgot to take pics of the modding process, but I thought I'd share the current state with you all. Enjoy!


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks good! This is the only thing ive done to mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhford (Feb 22, 2015)

razorbunns said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I stumbled across this forum about a month or two ago while falling down an AE1200 online rabbit hole. I own several Casio digitals (they're able to withstand the rigors of my job), all purchased from my local Walmart. But until last month, I had never actually seen or even knew this watch existed! I guess they don't stock it where I live.
> 
> ...


Did you use GOO-Gone to remove the lettering?


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

jhford said:


> Did you use GOO-Gone to remove the lettering?


I saw this comment from this video: 



"I did this with baking soda mixed with coconut oil insted of buying goo gone haha. It worked."
So I don't know.


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)

jhford said:


> Did you use GOO-Gone to remove the lettering?


Actually no, I used some nail polish remover diluted with water and a cotton Q-tip; ~5 parts water + 2 parts nail polish remover, just slightly more than a 2:1 ratio. Took about 5 mins of scrubbing each text area, but it eventually came off. I found it was harder to remove the text from the dial, the case was relatively easy.


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

My first post on this forum after months of lurking about...

Here is my Casio Royale


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

kurtvw4 said:


> My first post on this forum after months of lurking about...
> 
> Here is my Casio Royale


I don't recall seeing bull bars on a Royale. Looks great......and WELCOME!


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks. 
The bull bars are from Jays and Kays


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

These remind of of the Casio World Time I had way back when. Think Ill order one also.


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

kurtvw4 said:


> Thanks.
> The bull bars are from Jays and Kays


Are they specific for that model or just those for 5XXX series?


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Schirra said:


> kurtvw4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


They have specific for the AE1200/AE1000


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Argos currently have these on sale for £19.99 in the UK. Just reserved mine because I really, really need another watch!!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Finally picked one up on a whim. Lots of charm, especially on a nato...
















Mods will come eventually, keeping her stock for now.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

New club member!

Strap is more expensive than the watch 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

mine....


----------



## Tursa (Oct 18, 2019)

A new member to the club ....


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe it's got something to do with the band costing more than the watch, but these Speidel gshock expansion bracelets should have been more popular. They look the part and feel the part with eerie comfort levels. Am I wearing a watch? Was I wearing a watch? When was the last time I felt like I was wearing a watch? Perfect no worries Sunday cruising in this thing, apart from whether I'm wearing something.


----------



## KurvHugr (Dec 31, 2017)

My first little mod:







I used headlight tint film for the colors and think it came out pretty good.

And thanks to this thread I've ordered a silver one and leather strap too!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Ollie and I being a bum on the couch after work..


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

I ordered one of these off Amazon for $24. Went to Walmart this morning and our local store already has their big inexpensive Black Friday watch displays out. And all the other stuff too. One row is a long row of Timex - Casio - Armitron under $20. In the Casio's, two rows from the bottom and right in the middle they have this watch for 19.92. Checked on Amazon, with Prime, $15. I talked to one of the employees who told me these watches are going to be about $10 on Black Friday. 

So they are already at Walmart for under $20, $15 on Amazon, will be $10 on Black Friday at Walmart, supposedly. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## project440 (Nov 24, 2019)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

In the mail today. Going to check out Wally World on Black Friday, probably buy one of the other two variants they had.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Got alittle too aggressive trying to remove the lettering. Ordered a new one to start over on. Any advice on how to salvage this guy?


----------



## Doc_152 (Nov 27, 2019)

kurtvw4 said:


> Schirra said:
> 
> 
> > kurtvw4 said:
> ...


Dayum... Shipping is more expensive than the watch. Looks nice though.


----------



## project440 (Nov 24, 2019)

Somewhere in this forum is a post with a specific silver leaf marker that works well. You might have to dig a bit. Good luck! I also read that coconut oil and baking soda is another way to remove the lettering without causing paint damage.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

project440 said:


> Somewhere in this forum is a post with a specific silver leaf marker that works well. You might have to dig a bit. Good luck! I also read that coconut oil and baking soda is another way to remove the lettering without causing paint damage.


I came to this comment thinking someone had set up a treasure hunt in the forums...disappointed.com :roll::-d


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

project440 said:


> Somewhere in this forum is a post with a specific silver leaf marker that works well. You might have to dig a bit. Good luck! I also read that coconut oil and baking soda is another way to remove the lettering without causing paint damage.


I couldn't find the kyron paint pen mentioned in the original post but I match it pretty well with a Wal-Mart brand metalic grey paint pen.


----------



## Doc_152 (Nov 27, 2019)

Mockup before i start cutting. Was going to go on my pagani daytona, but i kinda like it.

Not so sure about the size though. I wonder if i should go with a 22mm so the strap covers it cimpletely (other than the 18mm cutout i mean)


----------



## NORVIN (Dec 7, 2019)

I just got the silver and black versions of the Casio Royale / Casiopussy off Amazon during the Black Friday sales. I like them. I just got them for the 5 alarms as I need 4 of them, but they look cool too. I didn't know the Casio AE-1200 had such a following.

I can't post links yet so...

I found this video and think I will wind up doing the same mods: watch?v=gAGTYq9aos0

And some screen protectors on Amazon because $8/5 = $1.60 each which is worth it: B07DFNVL2M


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Well it's 2020 and this thread needs a bump. This is still the cheapest watch in my collection but one I use every day (for the alarm in the morning).

In celebration for the new year, I've put on new shoes and and set the time zone to Paris - T4... so we can "PARTY" like it's 20 - 20. b-)


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I didn't hate the original band that came with it, but I'm happier with this new strap. For now at least.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Posted elsewhere but I'm super excited to wear this again. Having a strap that matches the width of the hair-pulling bracelet makes it a lot more complete in my mind so this sweet little mod may finally be set...maybe. for those interested it's really easy to trim a 24mm strap with a boxcutter or exacto knife. I just fixed any discoloration showing at the ends of the straps with a black sharpie and it's pretty much perfect now!


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

i-man said:


> Posted elsewhere but I'm super excited to wear this again. Having a strap that matches the width of the hair-pulling bracelet makes it a lot more complete in my mind so this sweet little mod may finally be set...maybe. for those interested it's really easy to trim a 24mm strap with a boxcutter or exacto knife. I just fixed any discoloration showing at the ends of the straps with a black sharpie and it's pretty much perfect now!


That looks amazing! 
The silver royale really does look cool on a black leather strap. My silver royale is on black rubber strap which I'm not willing to change, so I guess I'm just gonna have to get another one...


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

duplicate


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

kurtvw4 said:


> That looks amazing!
> The silver royale really does look cool on a black leather strap. My silver royale is on black rubber strap which I'm not willing to change, so I guess I'm just gonna have to get another one...


Thanks! 
Lol, that is the great thing about these, they're about the same cost as a decent cheap strap so you may as well have a few on dedicated straps!


----------



## mickyc79 (Mar 28, 2019)

I love the original steel, but decided to have a crack at modding mine... A direct replacement is only £20 after all!

Mods so far... 

De-cluttered outer case and inner dial with removing world time, illuminator, 5 alarms and 10yr battery text.
Turpentine, q-tip and 2 mins of rubbing.

Changed strap to a leather 20mm, with a tiny bit of cutting. Got a bigger 24mm coming so will be adjusting that to fit.

Photographic coloured filter gels on dial. I have loads of colours to play with, but liking the yellow/blue combo as it stands.


----------



## mickyc79 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## mickyc79 (Mar 28, 2019)

Casio Royale got really angry and turned into the Casio Hulk!! 
Really pleased with how this one turned out.

Love how easy this watch is to work on...I can have this back to standard in about 2 minutes (minus the removed lettering).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mickyc79 said:


> View attachment 14808207
> 
> 
> Casio Royale got really angry and turned into the Casio Hulk!!
> ...


Love it !


----------



## mickyc79 (Mar 28, 2019)

mougino said:


> Love it !


Thanks very much. I had pictured what it would look like, but didn't realise how much i would like it once i finished!


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mickyc79 said:


> View attachment 14808207
> 
> 
> Casio Royale got really angry and turned into the Casio Hulk!!
> ...


That looks super cool. How does one go about doing this? I got mine this week.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

mickyc79 said:


> View attachment 14808207
> 
> 
> Casio Royale got really angry and turned into the Casio Hulk!!
> ...


Very nice! Mine is set to be recolored this weekend as well, hopefully it turns out as well as yours did!


----------



## mickyc79 (Mar 28, 2019)

Very easy to do. Removed lettering with turps and a q tip. Bought some cheap photographic filters from ebay and removed module from watch and arranged cut out pieces of gel filter to suit and replaced module. They aren't stuck in, just carefully placed. Bought a cheap 24mm green leather strap on ebay and used a box cutter to trim to size.

Very satisfying to do and easy. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

fyioska said:


> That looks super cool. How does one go about doing this? I got mine this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Here ya go! Have fun


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Woody36327 said:


> Here ya go! Have fun


That's awesome, will take a look. Cheers

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RPO R6V (Feb 15, 2019)

Has anyone removed the black lettering from a "SKMEI Royale?"

I thought of buying a black plastic AE1200 for $19, a SKMEI homage in gold with gold metal bracelet for $9, then transferring the module and inner bezel from the former to the latter, making a gold Casio Royale of sorts. Started executing the plan by removing the lettering from the outer bezel on the SKMEI with Goo Gone and a Q-Tip, but to get all the black lettering off it seemed I had to get aggressive enough that the gold paint started coming off the plastic case. I'll buy another one for $9 and try again if anyone can tell me how to safely remove the lettering.


----------



## BESM-6 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been using this watch in the silver version as beater watch for 3-4 years. The watch itself works fine, however the silver colored resin is terrible, it have all the corners with the beige resin visible and some scratches since about a year and half of use. There is any way to fix this easily?

Alternatively there is a similar watch to this one that is made in stainless steel (or some Chinese model with compatible case with AE-1200 module)? 

I know there is a Casio collection made in stainless steel but it is much more basic and cost 5 times the price of the AE1200.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Gave mine away to my Grandson since he really liked it....then at Christmas he got a smart watch....maybe I'll get it back....amazing what some are doing with them....love the mods.....cheers p :-!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone notice this one before, or is it a new release? Casio released some new models today, but I'm not sure if this is one of them. It appears to have a gray bezel and insert.








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083N2253Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_dPznEbXSFFZCT

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone notice this one before, or is it a new release? Casio released some new models today, but I'm not sure if this is one of them. It appears to have a gray bezel and insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The listing states 1/9/2020 release date, so it looks and sounds like a new model. Not sure if I like this colorway better, but glad to see they're still actively working this line.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Just found these on AliX if anyone is interested. Was looking for a leather one to cut down but this could be a good alternative to the resin strap.
#Aliexpress ￡6.52 | BRETA canvas 18mm watch strap for casio AE-1200WH-1B/SGW-300H/400/500H AQ-S810w AQ S800W nylon watchband 16mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_seYfc1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## nouniard (Dec 6, 2008)

Swapped the original band with a vintage stainless one I found on eBay to bring it closer to the look of the actual _"Octopussy" Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100_ this Casio pays homage too.

Added to my collection of Casio Bond watch look-a-likes.
View attachment 14874235


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

nouniard said:


> Swapped the original band with a vintage stainless one I found on eBay to bring it closer to the look of the actual _"Octopussy" Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100_ this Casio pays homage too.
> 
> Added to my collection of Casio Bond watch look-a-likes.
> View attachment 14874235


Link to the bracelet dude, looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## nouniard (Dec 6, 2008)

It was a _VINTAGE CORNAVIN Koleido Two Tone Stainless Black Watch Band_ that I made a "Best Offer" on. Unfortunately it was the only one he was selling but similar style bands pop up on eBay semi-regularly.


----------



## Directionless (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



fyioska said:


> Just found these on AliX if anyone is interested. Was looking for a leather one to cut down but this could be a good alternative to the resin strap.
> #Aliexpress ￡6.52 | BRETA canvas 18mm watch strap for casio AE-1200WH-1B/SGW-300H/400/500H AQ-S810w AQ S800W nylon watchband 16mm
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_seYfc1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was looking for a replacement fabric strap for my military green AE-1200. I actually bought another watch off ebay as it was half the cost of buying a replacement strap alone. I picked up a black strap so I can wear both.


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll be moding my watch soon. Removing the 100meters water resist, 5 alarm, and time zone and the LCD color.


----------



## Gary81 (Feb 8, 2020)

Finished modding my Royale with the removal of inner and outer text, and notching a 24mm leather strap to fit. Time well spent, I’m really pleased with it!


----------



## RPO R6V (Feb 15, 2019)

I put a Casio module and bezel into a gold SKMEI case. Then I tried to sterilize the case with Goo Gone as I did with my silver AE-1200. Getting the lettering completely off started to also remove gold paint from the case. Has anyone successfully sterilized a SKMEI case? 

I ended up ordering another donor SKMEI in the meantime:


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Saw this the other day and loved the look of the simplified, removed lettering face so I went and got myself a AE-1200WH today.

Took it too far and removed some of the paint. Gutted!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

nouniard said:


> Swapped the original band with a vintage stainless one I found on eBay to bring it closer to the look of the actual _"Octopussy" Seiko G757 5020 Sports 100_ this Casio pays homage too.
> 
> Added to my collection of Casio Bond watch look-a-likes.
> View attachment 14874235


Sweet band, give it a real gentlemen look to it🤙


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just joined the club







Cleaned up a little







Damn, I haven't owned a digital for almost twenty years🤙


----------



## Ag Surfer (Nov 17, 2015)

St1y1 said:


> Just joined the club
> View attachment 15052055
> 
> Cleaned up a little
> ...


Nice pick up.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Ag Surfer said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined the club
> ...


Mahalo, scored a great deal from the bayside for $18, brand new🤙


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Cleaned up a little more






decent, the text on the dial is raised so I'll take some fine sandpaper to it & give it a little paint.
Here's a little light action🤙


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, was at Walmart today & what do I stumble across







😳 for twenty bucks, sold. Took it off the package & seen this







Ahh, makes sense now, somebody screwed up so thank you to whoever did this







& side by side. Don't know if I'll touch this one, might leave it bone stock...but then again, I might not😁 we'll see🤙


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, was at Walmart today & what do I stumble across
> ...


That is a fugly a_s watch but this is the one that was supposed to be on there🤙


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

sorry double posted


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here my AE1200 during a small paragliderflight a few days ago!



Jo


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Wore mine today on a motorcycle ride; cigar and a drink after.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

nachodaddy said:


> Wore mine today on a motorcycle ride; cigar and a drink after.


Living the good life. Nice!

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Long weekend nearly over. Mine say hi


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

Joined the club a couple weeks ago, but I underestimated just how bad the bracelet is. The jangliness didn't bother me so much, but the lack of flexibility did. Fixed that with a cheap leather rally strap from Amazon and 5 minutes with a razor blade.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got a new strap come in







So I put it on the royale







Then on my wrist







I like it🤙


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Chinaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Got my Casio Royale last week for a discounted price of $21. Happy with the original strap.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey all! I just bought one of these online, haven't gotten it yet but i had a couple questions.

How are people removing the text? And when you remove the inner text, assuming you have to remove the crystal, is tehre a way to put it back and still ensure that the watch is water-resistant?

And, I usually use nato straps. I have a ton of 18mm cause that's what all my current watches use, but yeah I'm concerned it's a little weird-looking on this (i feel like it looks okay in some pics i've seen, but on some wrist shots it looks a little weirder). Are people notching 24mm natos to put on theirs? if so, anyone have a guide for figuring out the placement, and how to actually do it? Also if you do that, is it still relatively easy to swap out bands without messing them up? Being able to switch out the straps is a big part of why I like using natos.

Thanks!


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*



rainbowbattlekid said:


> Hey all! I just bought one of these online, haven't gotten it yet but i had a couple questions.
> 
> How are people removing the text? And when you remove the inner text, assuming you have to remove the crystal, is tehre a way to put it back and still ensure that the watch is water-resistant?
> 
> ...


I want to say I removed the outer text with goof-off just be careful to not remove the paint too. 
The inner text is accessed by removing the caseback then the module and doing it from there so the only tools are a 00 Phillips screwdriver and something to press in the levers when reinstalling so that the buttons work (lots of videos showing this for many different Casios). I just used a sharpie to black out that text, it's slightly more purple than the inner bezel but it's close enough you would have to really look to see it. 
If you're super worried about water resistance just make sure that when you put the caseback on to ensure that the gasket is still greased, if not just coat it in silicone grease of some sort and torque down the 4 screws in a cross pattern.

I tried out a NATO for a bit and it never clicked for me, just looks too narrow compared to the lugs and you pretty much have to remove the spring bars to swap them anyway. I notched out a 22mm leather strap instead and with a good strap tool swaps are nearly as quick as with a nato (for my 30 year old eyes anyway, lol)

Congrats on the purchase and enjoy your new piece!!


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA "Casio Royale"*

Being a screw down, there's not much you can do other than make sure the gasket is properly seated. You could put on a little silicon gasket grease to help the surfaces meet, although that's more of a problem on screw down backs. It should still be water resistant, but you shouldn't really be swimming with this thing anyway.

You're not going to be able to get notched natos on and off without removing the bars. To notch it, cut a small bit out with a super sharp knife, on a wood surface (that you don't care about), try and fit it. If it doesn't fit, notch a bit more. Repeat until it fits and you're happy. Seal the ends with a hot soldering iron or similar. Possibly get some fine wet and dry paper to sand off any sharp edges.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Got this bad boy today. Slightly scratched it taking the "illuminator" text off, but overall worth it.

almost definitely gonna try removing the "10 year battery" and "5 alarms" text as well. i keep going back and forth but i think the only deciding factor is that i don't wanna mess it up any more.

i ordered a 2-piece 24mm nato, so hopefully i'll be able to notch it out. i saw the one post but if anyone has more tips/tricks for nato adjustment i'd love to hear em! obviously won't be swapping this one out like my other straps, but i think i'll like this one enough to just keep it on the watch all the time


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

I gave mine to my cousin. He is a happy man. His condition on beater watch is simple. Only to inherit from mine. Long live the Casio Royale!









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Got some photography filters to try on my Casio, I think I'll start with full red.

£7 from amazon. Zacro filters.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

After trying a few configurations decided to go with a throwback to my home country, Portugal.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> After trying a few configurations decided to go with a throwback to my home country, Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 15225265


That looks great! 
Are the filters frosted looking at all? I got some to use for the same purpose but they are pretty much all too dark and are decidedly frosted in texture.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

i-man said:


> That looks great!
> Are the filters frosted looking at all? I got some to use for the same purpose but they are pretty much all too dark and are decidedly frosted in texture.


Thanks.

The filters' pack includes 20 different colours, 19 of them with a glossy texture, like you see in my photo. There's one they call frost that's a sort of half opaque white with a matte texture, it's quite interesting actually.

All of them are legible enough provided you pick a light colour. The red I used makes the watch almost unreadable under most lighting. That photo was taken directly under a lamp and that's why it's so legible. In most cases it's still readable, the yellow area specially. But the red is much darker and that's why I put it on the area I use the least. There's a bunch of purple and dark blue filters that render the watch absolutely useless.

Interestingly enough the amber back light stays amber through the yellow and green filters, but barely makes a difference with the red filter, maybe an extremely reddish orange. It's readable at night but not as easily as the other parts of the dial.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The filters' pack includes 20 different colours, 19 of them with a glossy texture, like you see in my photo. There's one they call frost that's a sort of half opaque white with a matte texture, it's quite interesting actually.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, the wonders of good lighting. Mine sound like they're about the same then, just a little textured (not a full frosting, but definitely detract from the visibility). I heard rumors that automotive headlight/taillight tint might be better, but I may just skip directly to colored polarizer film for my next project. 
Again, great work and good thinking ahead on that Casio Royale. Enjoy it!


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's mine. Selectively removed text with non-acetone nail polish remover, upgraded the strap with a slightly beefier model from CousinsUK and installed an orange filter. Really hard to photograph, but the colour is actually closer to a coppery reddish orange and looks really cool.

Regards
Joe


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The filters are fun to play around with. I like to remove the lug text and the 5 alarm text. Most people get rid of the 10 year battery text, but I rather like it.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Got mine and immediately used goof off to remove the lettering outside the case. No problems. I got aggressive and went for the "10 year battery" and the goof off sort of messed up the black plastic. It's not really noticable, but not great. Also, the plastic "Crystal" scratches if you look at it wrong. And the band is made of tinfoil. That being said, I love this watch!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New models As of April 2020:

Silver resin case with black resin band
Amazon.com: Casio Men's 10-Year Battery Japanese Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 21 (Model: AE-1200WH-1CVCF): Watches

Copper resin case with black resin band
Amazon.com: Casio Men's 10-Year Battery Japanese Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 21 (Model: AE-1200WH-5AVCF): Watches

I have thought a silver resin case on the resin black strap would look good (I was correct) but the copper tone case looks good.


----------



## Loma (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad to share some pictures of my AE-1200 collection.
This one has the module and case of the AE-1200WH-1BV ( with the beloved green world map and amber LED).
The grey dial is from the new AE-1200WHD-7AV, and brings some nice variations to the black case.
Brown magnetic feaux leather 22 mm strap matches well with the grey dial and green world map.
A poor mans PRO TREK Casio


----------



## Automaticfanboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my first world time this weekend. Just ordered a copper case and I have a black leather strap with its name written all over it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Loma said:


> Glad to share some pictures of my AE-1200 collection.
> This one has the module and case of the AE-1200WH-1BV ( with the beloved green world map and amber LED).
> The grey dial is from the new AE-1200WHD-7AV, and brings some nice variations to the black case.
> Brown magnetic feaux leather 22 mm strap matches well with the grey dial and green world map.
> ...


This looks awesome! What strap is this? Did you have to cut where it connects to the lugs to make it fit? Most straps I've seen don't taper like the stock resin strap. Putting it on an 18mm seems a little small so I'd like a beefier strap that tapers.


----------



## Automaticfanboy (Nov 3, 2015)

1 week into my Casio adventure . Trying my hardest to not overpay for a GA-2100.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

The silver case on a bracelet gets all the love, but I think this might be my favorite combination: the AE1200WH-1B, with the green map and amber display, on the olive green strap from the green-cased AE1200WH-3B.
















Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Loma (Sep 9, 2009)

matt.barham2 said:


> This looks awesome! What strap is this? Did you have to cut where it connects to the lugs to make it fit? Most straps I've seen don't taper like the stock resin strap. Putting it on an 18mm seems a little small so I'd like a beefier strap that tapers.


Thx Matt! 
The strap comes from a well known Chinese site . Just look for "Magnetic Leather Strap For Samsung Galaxy Gear s3". I bought the 22mm version, and cut it to fit the 18mm lugs.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

As i told you before in that thread, i totally dislike this watch because of its ugly shape and stupid big size. I had one and gave it away. But because i love digital watches in stainless steel cases, here is some good news for you ae1200 fans.
I think it looks much better in this case. Oh how i wish it was not such a stupid gigantic watch...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

^Holy 🐄!


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah I bought one of these just to try and force myself to attempt to respect digital. It looked great on croc, that bracelet it comes on is pure garbage, and if I wanted to look like a poor person with a little bit of style I could barely afford then this would definitely be what I want. Just can't understand a love or respect for digital. Unless you're Navy seal or something, then okay, maybe, but still nah. Lol


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Color mods coming soon! What do you guys think? I'm leaning towards yellow and green to give it a tactical look but red seems interesting too! I'd love some feedback! I'll be giving color to the analog display and the smaller two windows. Undecided on the bottom display!

Best,
MB









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

kostependrhs said:


> As i told you before in that thread, i totally dislike this watch because of its ugly shape and stupid big size. I had one and gave it away. But because i love digital watches in stainless steel cases, here is some good news for you ae1200 fans.
> I think it looks much better in this case. Oh how i wish it was not such a stupid gigantic watch...


That case looks very well designed & made. However, I think $150 for a case for a $20 watch is a bit absurd. I think we will eventually have lower priced options for a steel case.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

roverguy78 said:


> That case looks very well designed & made. However, I think $150 for a case for a $20 watch is a bit absurd. I think we will eventually have lower priced options for a steel case.


Hopefully but its looks really cool. A DW-5600 case like that would also be cool!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks a bit odd without the black bezel. It makes the watch look even larger.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Cross-posted on the G-shock forum, may be it gets some traction.
Also sent a message via Instagram to Kraniodesign asking for a price for a group buy.


----------



## Loma (Sep 9, 2009)

Incredible craftsmanship of Kraniodesign. We should welcome every initiative feeding our irrational
AE1200 addiction.&#8230; : )
Price is bit steep though compared to the dead cheap world of Casio Royales modding world. That affordability of AE mods is one of the fun parts IMHO.

One a side note: Kraniodesign SS version reminds me of the fantastic DW-3000









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Finished colorizing the display. I love it!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Can't believe this thread has been going for nearly 7 years. Seems like yesterday when I got my first 1200. Here it is with the skmei metal band, bit of a hair puller but it looks good.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got my AE 1200 stainless steel case upgrade with mineral crystal. Definitely enjoying the extra weight, feels more substantial on the wrist. Kranio makes a quality solid piece. Strap changes are a breeze with new drilled lug design.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Slim724 said:


> Got my AE 1200 stainless steel case upgrade with mineral crystal. Definitely enjoying the extra weight, feels more substantial on the wrist. Kranio makes a quality solid piece. Strap changes are a breeze with new drilled lug design.
> 
> View attachment 15379641
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you've pressure tested the case?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have not, but it handles pool swimming just fine. This would also depend on your skills of reassembly of the pushers (washer, 2 gaskets, spring and pusher retaining clip) and caseback gasket which is pretty straight forward. All of my parts were taken from a brand new Casio AE-1200. 

I have been in contact with the manufacturer about this issue and he stated that he has also been swimming with his without any water ingress. He also stated that he is looking into getting the cases pressure tested as they are gaining in popularity. I know that the mineral crystal is glued into the case as I did remove some minor residual glue leftover from the inside of the case. Fit and finish is top notch, so far so good as far as water resistance.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Slim724 said:


> Got my AE 1200 stainless steel case upgrade with mineral crystal. Definitely enjoying the extra weight, feels more substantial on the wrist. Kranio makes a quality solid piece. Strap changes are a breeze with new drilled lug design.
> 
> View attachment 15379641
> 
> ...


These look great and while I can completely understand the price, it's too expensive for me. One of the main points of the royale is how cheap it is, the case costing 5x to 8x the price of the watch is a bit over the top.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This is all the AE1200 I need:


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Solid bronze case.......not. Really like the look though.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

roverguy78 said:


> That case looks very well designed & made. However, I think $150 for a case for a $20 watch is a bit absurd. I think we will eventually have lower priced options for a steel case.


I'm all about better prices for consumers (us), but the unfortunate thing will probably come in the form of a nefarious outfit in China hawking these on AliEx or whatever. Kranio will sell a few while he can and not be compensated from other sellers.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2020)

ronnypudding said:


> Here's mine. Selectively removed text with non-acetone nail polish remover, upgraded the strap with a slightly beefier model from CousinsUK and installed an orange filter. Really hard to photograph, but the colour is actually closer to a coppery reddish orange and looks really cool.
> 
> Regards
> Joe
> View attachment 15225815


@ronnypudding, I like that. Do you recall what colour gel you used?


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

bedfellow said:


> @ronnypudding, I like that. Do you recall what colour gel you used?


It was the orange one from this package I got from Amazon: Neewer Universal Photography Speedlite Flash 1.85" x 3.03"/47 x 77 mm 35PCS Square Full Color Balance Gel Filter Kit with Magic Strap for Canon Nikon Sony Pentax Olympus and Other Flashes: Amazon.ca: Camera & Photo

Hopefully you can get the URL to work.
Regards
Joe


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Got mine a few days back...


















Loving the watch! I went back to some of the older posts on this thread and it looks like to remove the letters on the case (_World Time_ and _Illuminator_) the best way is to rub the letters with a cotton bud and *Acetone Free Nail Polish Remover*?


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

tintin82 said:


> Loving the watch! I went back to some of the older posts on this thread and it looks like to remove the letters on the case (_World Time_ and _Illuminator_) the best way is to rub the letters with a cotton bud and *Acetone Free Nail Polish Remover*?


I used rubbing alcohol and it worked very well. So if you have isopropyl alcohol on hand there's no need to go buy nail polish remover.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

wgroves said:


> I used rubbing alcohol and it worked very well. So if you have isopropyl alcohol on hand there's no need to go buy nail polish remover.
> View attachment 15415819


Nice! I will try with Isopropyl Alcohol then because I do have it! I was just a little skeptical if Isopropyl Alcohol would end up removing the silver paint as well but from your photograph I'm now sure it doesn't harm the paint.


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

randb said:


> Can't believe this thread has been going for nearly 7 years. Seems like yesterday when I got my first 1200. Here it is with the skmei metal band, bit of a hair puller but it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question. How did it go removing the text from the case? I've only done a silver one (see above) but I have a bright blue F108 I'd like to clean up a bit.

I know it often doesn't go as well on the black AE1200s and this is a similar texture.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

wgroves said:


> Quick question. How did it go removing the text from the case? I've only done a silver one (see above) but I have a bright blue F108 I'd like to clean up a bit.
> 
> I know it often doesn't go as well on the black AE1200s and this is a similar texture.


Text removal was easy. Goof off on a cotton swap rub gently and off it comes. No problem. I think goof off is mostly acetone.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

A few days ago, again put on the wrist, still love it! (Strap from Casio AW-49HE-2AV)


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Jo Hande said:


> A few days ago, again put on the wrist, still love it! (Strap from Casio AW-49HE-2AV)
> View attachment 15441054


Great looking on that strap. I recently ordered a $5 silicone strap from eBay for my silver Royale.


----------



## aluxeterna (Aug 30, 2011)

Having damaged the silver paint previously when I scrubbed too hard to remove the text on the dial, I decided to go in a completely different direction with my ae1200 mod.










Since taking the picture I've already scuffed it up a bit, and at certain angles the line between the black and white is much rougher than it looks here, so I need to respray it. Any recommendations for a clear coat that would make the finish more durable? I want to keep it glossy.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

I just put mine on a President bracelet. It's so much more comfortable than the stock bracelet. Though I'm wondering if I could get away with the 18mm end links with a 20mm bracelet...might make it perfect.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

After years of sallibating ... I got one incoming... 3.50 coupon off amazon.. makes it just over $15 bucks.. hard to beat and say no

Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm a bit puzzled to choose which one: A500WEA-1EF/ A500WEA-7EF or AE1200WH/AE-1200WHD-7AVEF


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> I'm a bit puzzled to choose which one: A500WEA-1EF/ A500WEA-7EF or AE1200WH/AE-1200WHD-7AVEF


You can't go wrong with either one.... a Whole'Lotta'Watch for just a few Pesos..

Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mistermugi (Oct 17, 2020)

Slim724 said:


> Got my AE 1200 stainless steel case upgrade with mineral crystal. Definitely enjoying the extra weight, feels more substantial on the wrist. Kranio makes a quality solid piece. Strap changes are a breeze with new drilled lug design.
> 
> View attachment 15379641
> 
> ...


That is the best Casio Royale. Did you place different coloured green gels on the lcd and world map screen?--Pity the metal cases are sold out!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New arrival, gonna wait and decide what text, if I decide to, remove.










Well that was short lived...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> You can't go wrong with either one.... a Whole'Lotta'Watch for just a few Pesos..
> 
> Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


that was then....

.... this is now... 
Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Really enjoyed reading this thread, I decided to remove the writing from the outer case (rubbing alcohol & a cotton bud)
I'll maybe leave the inside as is, a colour filter is tempting though


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can someone explain the "WT" screen's use?

Is the idea if you fly from your home time (T1) to a location not in your remaining T2,3,4 slots, you can quickly set the WT time to the new time zone?

Thanks


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Can someone explain the "WT" screen's use?
> 
> Is the idea if you fly from your home time (T1) to a location not in your remaining T2,3,4 slots, you can quickly set the WT time to the new time zone?
> 
> Thanks


Most G shocks have this feature. all you do is scroll through the timezones.. no need to 'set' the time. The Bond Royale has the visual aid too.. to check if you are on the right time zone.

I think this refers to what you are asking:








Casio AE-1200 - Setting the 4 time zomes


OK - What am I missing here guys? In the time display this watch can cycle through 4 time zones by pressing button D In the world time mode it will cycle through 31 time zones. How do I change the 4 zones to the ones I want. I have read the manual but cant find the answer. Any help?




www.watchuseek.com





So... going back to answering your question...Yes, you can 'map' those available time zones as a shortcut. If you were travelling frequently among different and frequent time zones. then this is a very easy way to find out the time on those time zones rather than scrolling through the other feature.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So, shortcuts set up ...
T2 - Rio de Janeiro ... Samba Samba Samba ⚽?
T3 - HMS Queen Elizabeth home town ⛴?
T4 - Tokyo ??

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Most G shocks have this feature. all you do is scroll through the timezones.. no need to 'set' the time. The Bond Royale has the visual aid too.. to check if you are on the right time zone.
> 
> I think this refers to what you are asking:
> 
> ...


Maybe I didn't explain well enough. I understand the 4 time zone setting. T1 is home time, per the manual.

As you cycle through the screens, it's T1, than alarm, than stop watch, than timer, than WT....what's WT?

WT uses the map/timezone function and allows you to scroll though all the time zones with the search button, similarly to the T1-4, but it will not allow you to adjust the time. It appears to be slaved to T1 (manual also says it is).

What is the purpose of WT? An easy way to set the time if you travel outside the 4 already set timezones (T1-4)?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> What is the purpose of WT? An easy way to set the time if you travel outside the 4 already set timezones (T1-4)?


A contraption of the minds to keep you entertained....


----------



## Stigr (Oct 16, 2020)

Agent clutch cargo reporting in from the outer suburbs of Antarctica ( Tasmania) advise Q that I am unable to fix the time and date.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Myko (Oct 24, 2020)

Here is mine AE 1200 with minimalist carbon-fiber mod:
-New hand made carbon fiber insert
-Amber color filter (thanks to all modders on the web)
-screws in place of fake rivets
-my country national emblem -Trident on bracelet buckle (bad job done in a hurry)
Added few more pictures with different angles under the sun which reveals carbon fiber weaving better. I wish the carbon-fiber sheet I used would be darker.


----------



## gabriel prabowo (Oct 10, 2020)

Just accomplished my ae120 mod, my fad during the lockdown, what do you guys think?
IG: @manja.watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks very cool!


----------



## gabriel prabowo (Oct 10, 2020)

cuica said:


> Looks very cool!


Thankss, glad to hear that


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gabriel prabowo said:


> Just accomplished my ae120 mod, my fad during the lockdown, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 15643858


Wow!!


----------



## gabriel prabowo (Oct 10, 2020)

mougino said:


> Wow!!


thankss bro😎


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

I've owned mine (the stainless steel version) for about a year now. No complaints at all. Inexpensive cool. All the different world time setting confuse me, so I never mess with those. A tremendous, highly usable value. A rarity these days.


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

gabriel prabowo said:


> Just accomplished my ae120 mod, my fad during the lockdown, what do you guys think?
> IG: @manja.watch
> View attachment 15643856
> View attachment 15643857
> View attachment 15643858


Very, very nicely done, Gabriel!


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

razorbunns said:


> View attachment 15678382


How's the ae1200 SS case?


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> How's the ae1200 SS case?


Definitely worth the money IMO if you're on the fence about purchasing one. The case itself is very high-quality, sapphire crystal, the CAD work is extremely precise and everything fits like a glove. Also Kranio himself is a solid dude. I kept missing out on his eBay listings and was monitoring his Instagram for any re-stock updates. I commented on one of his posts and he reached out to me, which lead to me purchasing the case directly through him. It actually saved me a little bit of money when compared to going through eBay.

However, I should mention there is technically one "imperfection" I noticed: the finish of the case doesn't exactly match the finish of the stock SS band - it's slightly duller. You can really only tell the difference under certain lighting, and you really have to be looking for it to see it. This won't matter if you're using a different type of band. I believe I read somewhere that the process of finishing SS to a nice polish is only cost effective in mass production, and Kranio's operation is simply not large enough for him to invest in that process. The case does have a bit of added sparkle to it, almost like a metallic flake, and I assume this was done as a solution to the above issue. Regardless, it doesn't change the fact that I absolutely love this case and would highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Kranio bronze with sapphire. The Rios Pilot strap fits like it was made for it. Added a Chronos bronze buckle.

Now... lacking Goof Off, I tried using straight acetone. Don't do this... took the text right off, but melted the dial plate. So... anyone got a spare? Also, what filter spec is a decent amber color?


----------



## Myko (Oct 24, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Kranio bronze with sapphire. The Rios Pilot strap fits like it was made for it. Added a Chronos bronze buckle.
> 
> Now... lacking Goof Off, I tried using straight acetone. Don't do this... took the text right off, but melted the dial plate. So... anyone got a spare? Also, what filter spec is a decent amber color?
> 
> ...


I used Lee Filters #102 Light Amber on mine. It was suggested by other modders and I like it for its transparency. Bronze case looks good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Miggyd87 Thank you Sir! You are a gentleman and a scholar! Hopefully we are not creating a WUS monster.

Wolf Jrjr really digs the watch and currently wearing it. Had to fish mine out to capture the moment. His eyes lit up when I told him that his was Bond's watch! So cool! 

The micro adjustments of the clasp makes it fit just right. I was actually surprised of the weight of the bracelet; quite a difference between the SS bracelet and the Nylon Nato

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

I joined the club today.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## WatchLoverUK (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello all!

This is my first ever post here so apologies if I am not following the correct rules.

I came across this picture which was posted by @razorbunns and was intrigued by the 'green world map' within the AE1200. Apologies for the amateur question but I assume that the green world is due to the LCD screen and not the transparent LCD film as I don't see a 'green world map' being part of any AE1200 currently being sold within the UK?

Many thanks,
WatchLoverUK


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

I caved in to the kranio craze. Glad I did, though 

Feels like a premium Japan model now.
Just have to find a better strap - too bad he didn't upgrade to 20mm lugs...


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Coincidentally, I just received an email from Vario with a possible strap solution:

Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time (vario.sg)

I think they look nice - if interested grab 'em while they're hot.

From the email:

I'm proud to present our Casio AE1200WH fitted watch straps to you. They are designed to fit the Casio Royale and they also fit other Casios with 18mm lugs.

For those who are part of our Vario Watch Community FB group, you would have seen the prototypes presented last June but the idea was conceived much earlier so this strap took more than 1 year from idea to final product.. due to delays like Chinese New Year 2020 followed by Covid-19. Normally I would take a watch from start to finish within a year so it really brings me joy to offer enthusiasts a properly fitted strap that streamlines from the watch case to flow towards the strap and gives the watch a much needed upgrade. They are made from oiled leather which gives a nice pull up effect and slightly distressed to give a sense of adventure when pairing with the World Timer.

I didn't order too many for the 1st batch so do grab them while you can and introductory price offer will end on *11 April*.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just ordered the green Vario strap for this:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Miggyd87

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Miggyd87
> 
> Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


#Twinning!

Looks like it's getting worn quite a bit, some of the paint is being worn off.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> #Twinning!
> 
> Looks like it's getting worn quite a bit, some of the paint is being worn off.


has not taken it off since it arrived and was sized for him.. I actually quite like the looks of the silver / SS bracelet... lucky for him... I can't wear it since it is sized for a 6 inch wrist.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> has not taken it off since it arrived and was sized for him.. I actually quite like the looks of the silver / SS bracelet... lucky for him... I can't wear it since it is sized for a 6 inch wrist.


I'm pretty sure I sent the spare links...it's a PITA to resize that's for sure.

Glad he's enjoying it


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Hope you get your strap soon



MikeyT said:


> I just ordered the green Vario strap for this:


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

My mod. 

SS case from Kranio.
replace green leather strap with self patina.
add green lee filter, removal of words, and getting rid of the bar between world map and digital date time display.


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

MelGib said:


> My mod


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

closer look to my mod.


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

Another attempt of mod


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I got the Vario email too, but wasn't sure I wanted to spend more on a strap than I did the watch, but I had an old 24mm strap knocking around, so decided to see what it looked like.










I must say, I rather like it!

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto G (May 5, 2021)

I've recycled an old *Seiko SNK* strap which perfectly fits the 18mm lug of my Casio AE-1200WH.

I love the military look, but way more discrete than a camouflage one. It keeps the watch low-profiled, what I love.

I've named it *Casio Royale Desert Storm*.
What do you think guys?


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

Vario strap 
Got this in the mail today with a black one too. Really pleased with the quality!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Cut down 22mm Vostok strap and totally pro Sharpie touch-up of the cut bits... i might have gone a little bit less aggressive with the cutouts for a better fit.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

It's an easy mod but I did it for the convenience of enthusiasts. 



snowman40 said:


> I got the Vario email too, but wasn't sure I wanted to spend more on a strap than I did the watch, but I had an old 24mm strap knocking around, so decided to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Vario said:


> It's an easy mod but I did it for the convenience of enthusiasts.


Yours are far nicer quality than my strap too! 

Looking forward to getting my Brass Trench watch!

Cheers.

M


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)

WatchLoverUK said:


> View attachment 15813209
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> ...


Apologies for the late reply, also welcome to the board! The green world map is a feature specific to the AE1200WH-1BV model. As far as I know that model has been out of production for some time now, but you can still find them on eBay for a decent price (which is where I got mine; paid ~$30 USD back in December, price included shipping). Cheers!


----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey folks! I finally published part 3 of my Casio AE1200 reviews on TheTimeBum.com. This one is the Kranio case, which is pretty awesome and looks great with both the Vario Casio strap and 1918 Bund. Also, Kranio has got a Damascus steel case on his IG page that looks amazing.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thinking of picking one up. Quick question.

Can that analogue bit be the current time? Or is it world time zone of choice?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Derek411 said:


> Thinking of picking one up. Quick question.
> 
> Can that analogue bit be the current time? Or is it world time zone of choice?


IIRC the analog section matches your WT 1 position.

So if you have say Mexico City, London, HK and Sydney in your world time slots, your analog would always match Mexico City so long that was your first location or your "home" time.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

District Time said:


> Hey folks! I finally published part 3 of my Casio AE1200 reviews on TheTimeBum.com. This one is the Kranio case, which is pretty awesome and looks great with both the Vario Casio strap and 1918 Bund. Also, Kranio has got a Damascus steel case on his IG page that looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 15876336


Damn, that bund shouldn't work... But does.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

It looks great! Can I steal this photo for my social media?



District Time said:


> Hey folks! I finally published part 3 of my Casio AE1200 reviews on TheTimeBum.com. This one is the Kranio case, which is pretty awesome and looks great with both the Vario Casio strap and 1918 Bund. Also, Kranio has got a Damascus steel case on his IG page that looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 15876336


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Vario said:


> It looks great! Can I steal this photo for my social media?


Be my guest!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Glad you liked it!



andor said:


> Vario strap
> Got this in the mail today with a black one too. Really pleased with the quality!
> 
> View attachment 15866422
> View attachment 15866424


----------



## razorbunns (Oct 1, 2019)

New Vario Strap, who dis?


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

randb said:


> Solid bronze case.......not. Really like the look though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only version I really like. It's classy, modern, and sophisticated looking. The black one is boring. The metal one is cheap looking. The green one is tacky. The black on silver is meh.

I never been excited to get a $20 watch before, but I really dig the goldish, copperish, bronzeish, coffeeish look of it.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

My watch just came. What a fun watch for $20. I might have to collect these. There is something cool about these watches. I don't even like G-Shock squares all that much. Maybe it's because it has a Apple smartwatch look. Maybe it has 8 sides like my favorite G-Shocks the GD350 and the CasiOak


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Everything is all set. This is one of my first watch that sits perfect on my wrist out the box. I've must of owned hundreds of watches, and this $20 Casio has all the things why I like wearing watches. I see why collectors mod them. These are fun watches to find in a department store on a weekend just to get out the house. 

The black and gold or bronze might be the best one to compare the other ones with if I see them. I read it's a rare variant to find.


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

Another attempt with AE1300, Xeric strap and JaysandKays adaptor.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I just got my Jays&Kays adapters & bullbars in yesterday. All I can say is wow! This is 100% the most comfortable watch I own now.






































Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MelGib (Apr 21, 2021)

My collection of casio mod


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Realize said:


> I just got my Jays&Kays adapters & bullbars in yesterday. All I can say is wow! This is 100% the most comfortable watch now.


Interesting, but the strap is 20mm or 22mm? It makes the watch look bigger IMHO. I been wearing my gold or bronze Casio World Time for over a week now. I don't really have any complaints about the 18mm tapered plastic strap. It's great to adjust on hot and cold days.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

GShocksCoolness said:


> Interesting, but the strap is 20mm or 22mm? It makes the watch look bigger IMHO. I been wearing my gold or bronze Casio World Time for only a week now. I don't really have any complaints about the 18mm tapered plastic strap. It's great to adjust on hot and cold days.


Mine is 22mm, my preferred strap width. I have no issue with the 18mm original width, and am probably going to keep that on the next I buy, because I'm most likely going to get a ss case also.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

MelGib said:


> My collection of casio mod


Sweet little 5 day watch collection. My first mod project night be to put colored plastic in a metal band or black plastic model AE1200. I saw that and thought that was just cool.

The analog feature is practically unusable. It needs a bright color to highlight it.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Anybody know were to get a cheap bronzish stainless steel bracelet for my bronze Casio World Time? Maybe $10 to $20.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

GShocksCoolness said:


> Anybody know were to get a cheap bronzish stainless steel bracelet for my bronze Casio World Time? Maybe $10 to $20.


The SKMEI 1335 is available in a bronze that looks very similar. Not sure if it's an exact match, I've only ever seen the SKMEI on photos.

EDIT : nevermind, it's listed as "rose gold". On photos it does look close, but it probably will be a huge difference in real life. 
Not sure if there are any other bracelets out there that will fit and are the right color.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I'm up a bit early on this Sunday morning and I just had something rather dangerous happen. I had a thought, and it led to a question. Then another thought and another question...

I was wondering when the AE1200 first released, so I went to Google. It was released in 2012. With the 1200 being one of the best selling and most revered digitals that Casio has released, and next year being the 10th anniversary... Do you think Casio will do a special 10th anniversary edition?

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Casimodo said:


> The SKMEI 1335 is available in a bronze that looks very similar. Not sure if it's an exact match, I've only ever seen the SKMEI on photos.
> 
> EDIT : nevermind, it's listed as "rose gold". On photos it does look close, but it probably will be a huge difference in real life.
> Not sure if there are any other bracelets out there that will fit and are the right color.


Thanks!

I was going to come here and post about Skmei. I saw that rose gold watch for $20. The only upside would be I have another watch even if it doesn't look right to swap the plastic strap with the metal bracelet.

The metal Casio World Time with silver plasic case fades and gets yellowing overtime. That was the main reason why I never got that model. I had a Casio G-Shock that got yellowing on the plastic. I'm hoping for many years with my bronze Casio World Time.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Realize said:


> I'm up a bit early on this Sunday morning and I just had something rather dangerous happen. I had a thought, and it led to a question. Then another thought and another question...
> 
> I was wondering when the AE1200 first released, so I went to Google. It was released in 2012. With the 1200 being one of the best selling and most revered digitals that Casio has released, and next year being the 10th anniversary... Do you think Casio will do a special 10th anniversary edition?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


If they did, it would have to be expensive on purpose so collectors would even consider buying it. A Casio World Time costs anywhere from $15 to $30. It is one of the first watches you kind of enjoy more than just a "disposable" watch. On a business sense. They would have to raise all the AE1200 models to $40 to $50 so it pushes people to buy a $100 to $200 watch. I would by a stainless steel model with mineral crystal, and maybe solar and atomic.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

GShocksCoolness said:


> If they did, it would have to be expensive on purpose so collectors would even consider buying it. A Casio World Time costs anywhere from $15 to $30. It is one of the first watches you kind of enjoy more than just a "disposable" watch. On a business sense. They would have to raise all the AE1200 models to $40 to $50 so it pushes people to buy a $100 to $200 watch. I would by a stainless steel model with mineral crystal, and maybe solar and atomic.


Here in the fairly near future I'm planning to buy a SS case with Sapphire from Kranio Design.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Realize said:


> Here in the fairly near future I'm planning to buy a SS case with Sapphire from Kranio Design.


That case is definitely worth every cent. I've had mine for over 6 months now and am still in love with it. I'll probably get a second one soon.

I'm going to try doing the flasher mod and LED swap on my Royales sometime this week. I have little experience soldering, and not exactly a steady hand. I'll probably end up killing a couple of modules.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

It's been almost two weeks since since I got my Casio World Time and I don't want to take it off to get the caseback scratched.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Realize said:


> I'm up a bit early on this Sunday morning and I just had something rather dangerous happen. I had a thought, and it led to a question. Then another thought and another question...
> 
> I was wondering when the AE1200 first released, so I went to Google. It was released in 2012. With the 1200 being one of the best selling and most revered digitals that Casio has released, and next year being the 10th anniversary... Do you think Casio will do a special 10th anniversary edition?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I was just thinking about this. Who ever was the genius who put a mute feature on a $20 quartz Casio must know watcbes. That's a brilliant concept on a cheap watch.

You might be on to something!


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

I just joined the club, this arrived today:










... I suppose a wrist shot is almost silly, we all know what it looks like


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

jimhalinda said:


> I just joined the club, this arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 15970027
> 
> ...


Enjoy! It's a fun watch.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

jimhalinda said:


> I just joined the club, this arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 15970027
> 
> ...


The more pictures the merrier!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I removed the lettering on the outer case a while back, will leave the rest as is though


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Caledonia said:


> I removed the lettering on the outer case a while back, will leave the rest as is though
> View attachment 15970051


Nice modding on a cheap watch. I'm being funny. Everyday I look at my bronze AE1200 I got for $20. I question what do i change on it.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

GShocksCoolness said:


> Nice modding on a cheap watch.


Some rubbing alcohol and a cotton bud did the trick.
Got to be one of the best value digitals, especially given the amount of features on board.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Caledonia said:


> Some rubbing alcohol and a cotton bud did the trick.
> Got to be one of the best value digitals, especially given the amount of features on board.


Nice! I got the bronze model. I actually like the lettering. The silver one I night feel different about.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Figured I'd show one of mine

















Mods done :

Removed the text on the case and some on the faceplate (5 alarms, WR 100m, 10 year battery) using pure alcohol
Jays&Kays bullbar in chrome
Jays&Kays adapters
Haglund's 22mm NATO strap with silver hardware, modified to single-pass
Stainless steel M2.5 x 3mm grub screws to replace the fake rivets (M2 was too small to my liking, M3 too big)

Still on my to-do list :

White LEDs (not sure if I'll go warm white or cold white yet. I'll probably try both and see which I like best)
Flasher mod

The advantage of the single-pass NATO strap is not just a reduced thickness. It's more the versatility. Sometimes I prefer to wear it with the buckle and rings on the bottom of my wrist (usually when I'm typing etc)


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Casimodo said:


> Figured I'd show one of mine
> 
> View attachment 15986977
> View attachment 15986978
> ...


You put rivets in the case? Did you destroy the water resistant? 100m is probably the best part of a $15 to $20 watch?


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Got myself a "pair" the other day. The bracelet on the Bond model has GOT to go. But so far they are fun. Kinda kitschy for me, I don't like these kinds of things but couldn't resist.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

GShocksCoolness said:


> You put rivets in the case? Did you destroy the water resistant?


No, I used grub screws. Those are usually used to hold axles etc in place, or door knobs.








-








I believe the smallest size you can get is M1.6 x 2mm or something like that.

There's plenty of plastic in that location. Holes of up to 4mm deep aren't any issue, so screws that are 2 or 3mm long will fit just fine without affecting anything.
If you drill any deeper than 4mm, you will hit the tip of the screws that hold the caseback in place.
Hitting those caseback screws shouldn't be a problem either. Just make sure they are in the case while you drill the holes, because otherwise you may indeed go all the way through if you're not careful.

If you do go all the way through, there may be some effect on water resistance, although I suspect that it won't be an issue. The holes I made are 2mm in diameter, so to screw in the 2.5mm screws I need a bit of force to thread the plastic. I suspect that it has a pretty good seal.

The trick is to use hand drills. A Dremel or a pillar drill will go through the plastic really quickly. With a hand drill you can just give it a couple of turns, then pull back to see how deep you went.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

jcp123 said:


> Got myself a "pair" the other day. The bracelet on the Bond model has GOT to go. But so far they are fun. Kinda kitschy for me, I don't like these kinds of things but couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 15989100
> 
> ...


Don't get rid of the silver bracelet brother, it's part of it's albeit geeky charm.
I've taken off mine & put on a resin one but always go back to the old silver rattler tbh.
Anyway, enjoy them ?


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Caledonia said:


> Don't get rid of the silver bracelet brother, it's part of it's albeit geeky charm.
> I've taken off mine & put on a resin one but always go back to the old silver rattler tbh.
> Anyway, enjoy them ?


I might have it longer than I thought since...I'm going to be kinda picky about how it meets up with the case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jcp123 said:


> Got myself a "pair" the other day. The bracelet on the Bond model has GOT to go. But so far they are fun. Kinda kitschy for me, I don't like these kinds of things but couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 15989100
> 
> ...


I'll trade your bracelet for a NATO or someting...

I may actually look decent oh the black one 
Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm still can't decide to get a metal bracelet for the bronze one. The buttons are stainless steel and you can see them in the light. I'm either going to wait and get a stainless steel Casio World Time or get the stainless steel Skmei Dual Time because it's not feminine looking like the rose gold one 

The buttons on the Casio World Time are cool looking.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

GShocksCoolness said:


> I'm still can't decide to get a metal bracelet for the bronze one. The buttons are stainless steel and you can see them in the light. I'm either going to wait and get a stainless steel Casio World Time or get the stainless steel Skmei Dual Time because it's not feminine looking like the rose gold one


Yeah, that's a tough color to match. Personally with that one I'd lean towards either the black Skmei bracelet or a black leather strap.

Anyway,








Not sure if I should mirror polish the bezel. To the naked eye the entire case matches the bracelet perfectly. On photo however it looks like there are dull spots and highly polished edges.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Casimodo said:


> Yeah, that's a tough color to match. Personally with that one I'd lean towards either the black Skmei bracelet or a black leather strap.
> 
> Anyway,
> View attachment 16001591
> ...


Then I night as well stay with the original strap. IP costing will come off a cheap bracelet and leather gets funky when you get it wet. Whoever designed the Casio World Time on plastic strap knew just how to design it perfectly.

Anyway, that mod is great but I do like the black bezel on the original Casio World Time


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

This guy just arrived last night. Time will tell if I decide to do any of the mods...


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

So now I am officially down this rabbit hole.

I found the modding videos online and decided to grab another AE-1200 to be a project watch, while I keep this one in its stock condition.

Here's a good price on the gold-tone version of the watch (just under $20), which I posted in the Casio Deal thread:









Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!


I bought 2 watches from the Casio Outlet and they had tiny imperfections on the band or bezel. I don't know if it was my luck or just par for the course with Casio Outlet. I have gotten watches with issues from other sources so it's not unique to the outlet. I got the impression the outlet has...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

Still wearing mine. This watch is so much fun that I basically just want three other watches after this.

Another Casio World Time. The metal bracelet one.

A smart watch because it's the most advance watch you can get

A Rolex DayJust because i want to work for one and that would be my only luxury watch.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Here's a link to the thread describing my Casio Royale project.  









Saturday Project: Casio Royale (AE-1200) Mod


Rain was in the forecast today, so I decided to take on modding the Casio Royale (AE-1200WH-5AVCF) I bought a couple weeks ago. This is the model with a gold-colored case and resin strap. I used Goo-Gone, Q-Tips, and a lot of patience. I removed the "World Time" and "Illuminator" wording...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

caribiner23 said:


> Here's a link to the thread describing my Casio Royale project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Nice work.


----------



## Pilot Jones (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't have access to Goo Gone where I live but I'd love to remove the front lettering from my Silver model.

Really don't want to damage the silver paint, so hoping to get some experienced input here!

I have these, which I've heard can achieve the same result:

WD 40
Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
Someone also suggested a mixture of Vegetable Oil & Baking Soda
Any thoughts?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pilot Jones said:


> I don't have access to Goo Gone where I live but I'd love to remove the front lettering from my Silver model.
> 
> Really don't want to damage the silver paint, so hoping to get some experienced input here!
> 
> ...


Don't overthink it: a simple q-tip dipped in pharmacy alcohol and gentle rub did the trick on my Casio Royale, both lettering on bezel, and internal dial writings.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Pilot Jones said:


> I don't have access to Goo Gone where I live but I'd love to remove the front lettering from my Silver model.
> 
> Really don't want to damage the silver paint, so hoping to get some experienced input here!
> 
> ...


There are several recipes online for making homemade Goo Gone. All of them seem to have the same basic ingredients of baking soda, some sort of vegetable oil, and citrus oil. I have not tried any of these recipes myself.

That said, I am a big fan of Cook's Illustrated and I trust them. Here's their recipe:

*TO MAKE DIY ADHESIVE REMOVER:*​Stir together ½ cup of baking soda, ¼ cup of vegetable oil, and 6 drops of citrus essential oil in a container with a lid.​​*TO REMOVE STICKY ADHESIVE:*​Apply ½ teaspoon of the paste to the residue on glass, plastic, or metal surfaces, let it sit for 10 minutes, and then rub with a damp towel for 1 minute before rinsing with warm water.​
I would suggest going slowly at first to see how it goes.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Pilot Jones (Oct 21, 2021)

mougino said:


> Don't overthink it: a simple q-tip dipped in pharmacy alcohol and gentle rub did the trick on my Casio Royale, both lettering on bezel, and internal dial writings.


That's reassuring. I currently only have denatured ethyl alcohol which is a lot more intense than rubbing alcohol, so I'll probably head out to the pharmacy soon and grab myself a bottle!


----------



## Pilot Jones (Oct 21, 2021)

caribiner23 said:


> There are several recipes online for making homemade Goo Gone. All of them seem to have the same basic ingredients of baking soda, some sort of vegetable oil, and citrus oil. I have not tried any of these recipes myself.
> 
> That said, I am a big fan of Cook's Illustrated and I trust them. Here's their recipe:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Especially for the detailed ingredient rundown.

I definitely wanted to give some of these gentler methods a go first, so yours does quite well in that regard.

Will 100% share the final results once it's done 😃


----------



## Pilot Jones (Oct 21, 2021)

mougino said:


> Don't overthink it: a simple q-tip dipped in pharmacy alcohol and gentle rub did the trick on my Casio Royale, both lettering on bezel, and internal dial writings.


I think "gentle rub" was the operative phrase.

The alcohol + q-tip scratched the daylights out of my new watch straight out of the box. I rubbed it too hard, so it ended up scratching the silver paint off even before the letters started going. Lesson learned 😥


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Pilot Jones said:


> I think "gentle rub" was the operative phrase.
> 
> The alcohol + q-tip scratched the daylights out of my new watch straight out of the box. I rubbed it too hard, so it ended up scratching the silver paint off even before the letters started going. Lesson learned 😥


Sorry to hear that, but it's an easy mistake to make. You can rub the lettering for quite a while before you actually see any progress, then it starts to come off all at once.

I've found that some of the modding videos are very helpful... While I was doing my AE1200 I started to see something I didn't like and I knew to stop before it got worse.

Keep working on it and share your results with us! I am sure it will turn out just fine.


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

All three of these watches are at different prices, but have the same look in a classic, modern, and sophisticated way.

Rolex Yatchmaster Everose 










Omega bronze gold Seamaster 










Casio World Time rose gold bronze


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Had to get one.


----------



## JCY (Nov 15, 2021)

Yet another Kranio Vario combo!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## CyanideAndHappiness (Jun 13, 2017)

Sadly, the original nylon strap wore out on mine. Luckily, I had a spare NATO laying around. Perform a shoddy modification to fit the Casio Royale. Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

That always makes me think of the Man From Uncle Watch.. This watch was Swiss Made and has an electronic movement with a sweep seconds hand.






Hake's - "THE MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E. - SECRET AGENT" BRADLEY WATCH IN RARE PLASTIC CASE.


"THE MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E. - SECRET AGENT" BRADLEY WATCH IN RARE PLASTIC CASE.



www.hakes.com


----------



## XJ247 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey guys, this is my first ever post on this forum! I'm new to the forum(obviously) and relatively new to being addicted to buying watches! I've always liked watches and clocks, just never really knew exactly what I was looking at, until recently. I've definitely learned a lot in the last year and a half of going down this rabbit hole!!!
So I just recently acquired two AE1200's. The AE1200WHB-1BV(OD GREEN Bezel) and the AE1200WH-1AV(The Black one lol). Just like my vehicles, they didn't stay stock for long. I never could leave well enough alone...
The very first thing I did was sterilize the outside of the case. Then each one got a set of JaysandKays Bullbars(Originally for the DW5600 and they *DO FIT!!!* *You have to hold the pushers in!!*) in Brown and a pair of JaysandKays 18mm to 22mm lug adapters. I've also got a pair of Barton Elite silicone bands coming. One is OD green for the 1BV and a tan band for the 1AV. I also have a couple sheets of linear polarized film sheets coming to do the negative display and just received my pack of Lee filters for color changes.
Here's a few pics of them on some of my 22mm NATO's I had bought for my Seiko SNZG15K1(I also put a domed sapphire crystal in it). Apologies for the quality if the image quality is poor. They were take with a phone and I'm not a great photographer. Can't wait till UPS finally shows up!!!

The 1BV and 1AV on some cheap NATO'S




  








20211106_102455.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200








1AV on Tan NATO




  








20211106_105324.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200








1AV on Barton leather NATO




  








20211118_224205.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200








1AV on the Haveston Invasion A2 NATO(The most comfy strap I own!!!)




  








20211125_114852.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200









1BV on the Haveston Invasion A2 NATO




  








20211125_145612.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200








That's it for now!!




  








20211125_145652.jpg




__
XJ247


__
Nov 26, 2021


__
ae1200


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am thinking/planning out a AE-1200 or 1300 mod soon, the choices seem overwhelming.

Maybe my Google isn't working as well as it used to, but is there a shop or specific dudes on ebay that sell modding parts, like the screen filters and faceplates? Someone with a wide selection of parts where I can see what's available?

A lot of what I am finding is pre-modded watches for sale, and I'd rather do it myself, I mean that's half the fun. Where are those guys getting the parts?

I don't use IG or FB, so I'm not interested in going on those and having to PM some guy for something. Is that where most of the parts come from?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure where to buy mod parts beyond Jays and Kay’s on eBay for bull bars and strap adapters. And Vario for leather straps like these.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AliExpress has a small selection of AE1200 screen protectors, plastic or nylon straps and bumper but if you read this topic history the color filters and faceplate jobs are DIY, not Casio parts.


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi - can I ask how you polished your kranio case? Thinking of doing the same as I can't bead blast my bracelet anytime soon 



Casimodo said:


> Yeah, that's a tough color to match. Personally with that one I'd lean towards either the black Skmei bracelet or a black leather strap.
> 
> Anyway,
> View attachment 16001591
> ...


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

andor said:


> Hi - can I ask how you polished your kranio case?


I simply put a polishing mop in my pillar drill and put the drill at a low speed. Then I applied some polishing compound to the mop and simply held the case against the mop at all possible angles. No other prep work was needed.

Feel free to cover the crystal with some tape if you want, but I was fairly certain that the mop wouldn't damage the sapphire on mine. 
Be sure to have a firm grip on the case while pushing it against the mop, as the mop could grip the case at some point, pull it out of your hands and launch it across the room or into the wall. I put an old 18mm strap on one side and held that tightly. Then I switched the strap to the other side so I could properly polish the side that it was on previously. 
If you have already put the module and pushers in the Kranio housing, there's no need to take it apart. As long as you're not putting the mop on the pushers for half an hour, whatever coating is on them will not get damaged. 

I didn't bother with sand paper, and in the photo in that previous post you can see that there is a little pitting on the bezel as a result of the case's original bead blasting. I'm still not sure what I'll do about that. I could put tape on the case and then carefully use 1000, 2000 and 4000 grit on the bezel until it's perfectly flat. That would make the bezel very shiny though, and I'm not sure how that'll look.



That being said, I recently gave up on the bracelet (too much of a hair puller) and put my Kranio on a graphite black Vario strap. (Bad picture due to lack of daylight at night)








At this point I'd prefer the stock finish, but I can't revert this one anymore. Not without bead blasting it again, and I just don't have the necessary equipment or skill for that, as it would also involve removing and re-installing the crystal.


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for your thorough reply! Hmmm, now that you mention it, the original bracelet IS certainly a hair puller. I actually have a vario strap so I put it on that for the moment while I contemplate what to do.

Maybe I should try to get the bracelet bead blasted, I mean can't be that expensive, or maybe find an aftermarket bracelet to match. I have looked everywhere, though and without a taper I think it looks kind of silly.

Anyway, I love the case and I wish kranio design would crank out metal cases for other models – I'm checking to see from time to time. Maybe some vendors will start selling some on Ali eventually.

Have a nice day 😎











Casimodo said:


> I simply put a polishing mop in my pillar drill and put the drill at a low speed. Then I applied some polishing compound to the mop and simply held the case against the mop at all possible angles. No other prep work was needed.
> 
> Feel free to cover the crystal with some tape if you want, but I was fairly certain that the mop wouldn't damage the sapphire on mine.
> Be sure to have a firm grip on the case while pushing it against the mop, as the mop could grip the case at some point, pull it out of your hands and launch it across the room or into the wall. I put an old 18mm strap on one side and held that tightly. Then I switched the strap to the other side so I could properly polish the side that it was on previously.
> ...


----------



## emartin86 (9 mo ago)

Hope this is the right place for this - does anyone know if the screws for the AE1200 backplate or of a standard size/shared with other Casio models? I managed to lose one and while I can find backplate screws for other models online I'm not having any joy with the AE1200.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

emartin86 said:


> Hope this is the right place for this - does anyone know if the screws for the AE1200 backplate or of a standard size/shared with other Casio models? I managed to lose one and while I can find backplate screws for other models online I'm not having any joy with the AE1200.


Sorry for the late reply. Somehow this topic doesn't get a lot of traffic nowadays. 

I just had a quick look at my own collection, and the F-91W and A158 screws certainly won't fit. Those on the A168 are the correct diameter, but shorter. I suppose you could use one, as long as you are very careful not to over-tighten it. 
The screws from the W800H are the correct length and diameter, as are those from the B640WB. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe
I need one more Casio
with a case from Kranio
eeny, meeny, miny, moe


Some days it's really hard to decide what watch to wear


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Presenzia© (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I decided to get the Casio Royale with rubber strap and silver case AE-1200WH-1CVEF. I avoided the steel bracelet because in sheet metal, the rubber strap in my opinion is more comfortable and is more suitable for the type of watch. 

Taken at 35 euros from Amazon Italy I think it's a great price. Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

If anyone is looking to get one (or another one lol), they are a good price at Macy's currently


----------



## Presenzia© (9 mo ago)

I like very much the rubber band!


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

In case anyone wonders, the W800H straps and AE1200 (and of course 1300) straps are perfectly interchangeable. Same width, very similar shape etc.










Spoiler: another photo














If you want to toughen up the W800 or prefer smoother straps on the AE1200, this is a nice swap. 









The holes don't line up, so it could also be an option if you just can't find the right position on the default strap.


----------



## Presenzia© (9 mo ago)

Do you prefer s.s. bracelet or rubber strap on the Casio Royale? 

I have a Skmei too (same bracelet as the Casio one) and i dont' like, the rubber is more comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Even Le Chiffre approves.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Presenzia© said:


> Do you prefer s.s. bracelet or rubber strap on the Casio Royale?
> 
> I have a Skmei too (same bracelet as the Casio one) and i dont' like, the rubber is more comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16592545


I dislike rubber.so I wear mine on Nato.. but I like my son's bracelet alot.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Presenzia© said:


> Do you prefer s.s. bracelet or rubber strap on the Casio Royale?


The bracelet is a bit of a hair puller, but I also can't wear the resin strap for more than 4-6 hours a day without developing a rash. So I tend to go for leather (Vario) or JaysAndKays adapters with a NATO strap.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or does this watch remind you of Cartier Santos (esp older refs) as well?


----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)

Slight mod. Changed to an AeroComfort leather 18mm and removed lettering. Considering removing the top ladder bar or perhaps a color filter.


----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)

Back to the factory strap


----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Yeah, 18mm straps just don't fit that case. If there's a 24mm version of that strap, you could probably cut it down to 18mm. Looks like the stitches end far enough from the spring bars


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

One thing that kinda bothered me about the Kranio case is the sharp corners at the bottom. Normally the AE1200/1300 case has more rounded lugs. 
While I do appreciate that the more angular lugs better suit the stainless case's design, they can be a problem if you're using aftermarket straps. 

Here's what happens if you put a Vario strap on a Kranio case:








Sorry for the lousy pic. I really should get a better camera.

Seeing as it's not a place many people will see, I figured I'd go for broke. A bit of filing later, and that corner is a lot more rounded. 









Now I don't have to worry about the case damaging the strap over time. And as an added bonus, now the JaysAndKays adapters fit the Kranio case too. So here's a world first :


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Casimodo said:


> One thing that kinda bothered me about the Kranio case is the sharp corners at the bottom. Normally the AE1200/1300 case has more rounded lugs.
> While I do appreciate that the more angular lugs better suit the stainless case's design, they can be a problem if you're using aftermarket straps.
> 
> Here's what happens if you put a Vario strap on a Kranio case:
> ...


This is great to know! Cool mod, too!

Before I abandoned my plans, this was the exact setup (Kraino/Vario) I was going to go for. Since I have zero metal filing skills, good to know this wouldn't work.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> Before I abandoned my plans, this was the exact setup (Kraino/Vario) I was going to go for. Since I have zero metal filing skills, good to know this wouldn't work.


It is the most logical setup if you want to really elevate the AE1200. It fits and can be worn, but you clearly feel that the sharp corner is rubbing and pushing into the edge of the Vario strap. 

No matter how good your metal filing skills are, this mod wouldn't work on the case's original bead-blasted finish. The filed area would be a lot more shiny. 
The only reason I could do it, is because I already got rid of the matte finish.

I suspect that Jonas only tested his case design with the original straps, which don't hug the original case as closely as the Vario straps do.
I'm thinking about contacting him and suggesting that he modifies the lug design a bit, but to my knowledge he only replies on Instagram nowadays and I have no intention of creating an account there.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Casimodo said:


> I'm thinking about contacting him and suggesting that he modifies the lug design a bit, but to my knowledge he only replies on Instagram nowadays and I have no intention of creating an account there.


That's been my problem too. If he set up an ebay or etsy shop, I'd probably have one already, but danged if I get on FB or Insta.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> If he set up an ebay or etsy shop, I'd probably have one already


He used to sell them on Ebay. I bought mine that way. I should have bought 2, but I first wanted to check that it really lived up to the hype. 

Anyway ...








Bund, James Bund


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Casimodo said:


> He used to sell them on Ebay. I bought mine that way. I should have bought 2, but I first wanted to check that it really lived up to the hype.
> 
> Anyway ...
> View attachment 16698129
> ...


That looks great.


----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)

Love my bronze!


----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Brandon: Where did you find the case? Doesn’t look like a Kranio steel case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

roverguy78 said:


> Brandon: Where did you find the case? Doesn’t look like a Kranio steel case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SKXMod









Casio AE1200 w/SKXMod steel case - Casio Royale Supreme!


For one reason or another, I got a bug about getting an AE1200. I've never owned one. I've seen them in stores. I've seen all the praise they get for how inexpensive they are. The bug just hasn't bit me before. I think one of the reasons I've never got one was the lack of mod parts. I know...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

After a year of use my plastic factory strap broke on my Casio World Time. I put it on a NATO strap. I cut the flap off and sowed it on a plastic snap buckle from a cat collar. Do I like it 100%. No. But it's something different. 

I hope Casio makes a metal case Casio World Time one day. The plastic cases are getting ridiculous IMHO.
















Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacBandit (6 mo ago)

Casimodo said:


> He used to sell them on Ebay. I bought mine that way. I should have bought 2, but I first wanted to check that it really lived up to the hype.
> 
> Anyway ...
> View attachment 16698129
> ...


Is that a Vario strap? Cinnamon or Mahogany? I'm trying to make my mind between those two


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

PontiacBandit said:


> Is that a Vario strap? Cinnamon or Mahogany? I'm trying to make my mind between those two


That's the Cinnamon one. 

Right now I'm wearing it on the Merlot Red leather strap.








Looks like the case is slowly turning matte again. 

Fedex' tracking predicts that they'll be dropping off my SKXmod housings at my pick-up point today ("before 6PM", and it's 5:30PM as I type this, with the package still being in their warehouse over 30 miles away ...)


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## markoni95 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi there,i jave a question for People who has a bronze Casio Royale.. What color od nato do you wear, and what will go best with it.. thankss


----------



## BaaManNate (3 mo ago)

Got this guy on Saturday along with a pack of screen protectors since the crystal is slightly proud of the bezel and I tend to be a bit hard on them. Already stripped the text off the case. Might take the 10 year battery and 5 alarms text off the frame inside eventually. Used acetone free nail polish remover. It was a bit slow but did the trick without stripping the black off. Not sure if these are painted like the silver one or if the resin itself is black.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Modded with the skx mods case, sapphire crystal and bracelet 😍


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Solbor said:


> Modded with the skx mods case, sapphire crystal and bracelet 😍
> View attachment 16991264


Very nice! How is the quality? I am waiting for my black case, gold buttons and a camo strap from SKX mods


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Sonar said:


> Very nice! How is the quality? I am waiting for my black case, gold buttons and a camo strap from SKX mods


It's great - takes the watch to the next level 👌


----------



## BaaManNate (3 mo ago)

Solbor said:


> It's great - takes the watch to the next level 👌


What's the matte super hard finish on those like? Might want to get one eventually. I like the black but would hate to chip out scratch it and have stainless shine through.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Received my SKX mod kit this week. Boy, this is so good. Really takes it to the next level


case is seriously solid. Really CNC'd out of a single piece of steel. This won't break ever. Its way heavier then the original but not heavier than a regular watch
comes with all the tools. Installing is super easy. Love the extra screw cause it easy to drop (looking at you ikea)
strap is more than solid for the price (you may not see it on the pics because its camo). Def. better then the OEM. Buckle is also steel. 
SKXMOD owner is great. 100% a watch guy; not some guy looking to make a quick buck

I know it sounds so dumb to spend 150eur (incl. tax etc.) on a 20eur watch but look at it the other way. This is the speedmaster and the original Royale is the Moonswatch. Or; hey it's a crazy cool watch for less then 200 bucks.

SKXMOD will offer FKM straps in the future and they also started selling dial plates. I will place a new order once the FKM straps are available. Also tried to install my carbon formex clasp on the strap but that didn't fit. Hope to find a solution to that somehow.

Now some pics










ignore the marks from greasy claws



















Left is the original. Right is steel. In person the difference is much bigger. The matte black really oozes quality










Plastic on top (heavily used)


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Skxmod kit looks great, but I'm still waiting for them to release some minus the engraved bezel text. I know you can get it unpainted, but it's still there looking rather silly.


----------

